# Historias de casapapis



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

Como es logico y habitual en este foro hay hilos e hilos de pepitos, de historias de pepitos, por eso he pensando que seria bueno un hilo de jetas casapapis, casapapis que darian verguenza ajena, yo ayer mismo conoci a uno...y fue cuando se me ocurrio este hilo, un autentico casapapi manual que daria ganas de sentir entre admiracion y tristeza por su jeta

Su historia.

Casapapi 39 años , en casa de sus padres, no se ha independizado ni una sola vez, me entere (por el amio que nos presento) que se gasto 300 euros en comics la semana pasada, trabajo ocasiaonal... solamente se busca curro alguna vez, por asi decirlo es el pequeño tirano de su casa...eso si se puede decir que es un "semierudito" sabe mucho cosas se pasa el dia leyendo libros y comics, y como se suele decir... sabe un poco de todo.. y un mucho de nada.. (cosa que tampoco me parece mal) por supuesto criica a los que son "supuestamente" mas ignorantes que el , aunque como le dije, es que ellos trabajan 8 horas al dia, entiende que que tanto tiempo como tu para estar leyendo cosas.. no tienen...aunqeu es el tipico que no se le puede llevar la contrario, por supuesto su vida con 39 es como la e un adolescente... salir, beber fumar porros, contar sus "ligues" como si fuera la cosa mas importante, (parece un crio de 16 años contando batallitas de ligue)...

Vamos os animo a contar casapapis peores


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Sep 2011)

Yo lo que me he dado cuenta es que casi todos los comunistas de este foro son casapapis. Alguna explicación?


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Sep 2011)

Tal y como está el panorama, los casa papis heredarán la tierra....y los pisitos.


----------



## darkness (3 Sep 2011)

Cuanta tontería con lo de los casapapis y tal. Cada cual elije su modo de vida. Yo también soy casapapi y no me meto en el modo de vida que han elegido los que me rodean.


----------



## laduda (3 Sep 2011)

*Al creador del post lo que le jode son los ligues...*

Lo dicho cada uno vive su vida como quiere, aunque yo le aconsejaria dejar de fumar porros. 

La vida esta para vivirla, no para pasarla medio fumado...

Los demas siempre van a criticar igual pero no van a venir cuando te haga falta ayuda


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (3 Sep 2011)

Creo que fue Aristóteles el que aconsejaba que el hombre se casara a partir de los 37 años, y la mujer a los 17, lol, que máquina. 

El método ese puerco de hoy día consistente en emparientarse a los 14, casarse a los 20 y parir a los 22, lo único que consigue es introducirte de una forma temprana en la cadena esclavizadora de la procreación y la manutención del superorganismo (sistema), mermando las opciones que pudieras tener de alcanzar algún tipo de contemplación o autorealización como individuo, o algo de eso  . 

Si eres uno de los acaparadores que no necesitan buscarse las habichuelas cada día, está claro que te da igual soltar churumbeles antes que después.


----------



## Barcino (3 Sep 2011)

Llevo más de 8 años independizado pero estas tácticas pueriles etiquetando de "casapapis" a los que no han querido/podido pasar por el aro de los rentistas me parecen bastante infantiloides.

Hasta hace 2 generaciones lo más normal era compartir techo entre ellas. También es cierto que antes la esperanza de vida era menor, la mortalidad de todo tipo era mayor y, por ende, la rotación más rápida.

Cada uno que elija la mejor estrategia para intentar sobrevivir a la gerontocracia rentista actual.


----------



## Knight who says ni (3 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> ...Casapapi 39 años , en casa de sus padres, no se ha independizado ni una sola vez...



Si así son felices...

De todas formas dentro de 50 años él, sus padres, tú y yo estaremos en el mismo vecindario, hayamos trabajado o hayamos vivido del cuento...


----------



## incauto (3 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> ...aunque es el tipico que no se le puede llevar la contrario, por supuesto su vida con 39 es como la de un adolescente... salir, beber fumar porros, contar sus "ligues" como si fuera la cosa mas importante, (parece un crio de 16 años contando batallitas de ligue)...



En esa descripción entraría el 75% de los 30-40 añeros actuales. Y no todos son casapapis, hay hipotecados, alquilados.. 
Si me apuras, donde pone "ligues" lo cambias por "escapada lowcost de fin de semana" para las parejitas y me sigue cuadrando perfectamente.

Pero lo que te fastidia ferengi es que sea casapapi no??
Si llega a ser un soltero vago e infantil pero emancipado, lo considerarías un hombre hecho y derecho no?? te he entendido bien??


----------



## luron (3 Sep 2011)

incauto dijo:


> En esa descripción entraría el 75% de los 30-40 añeros actuales. Y no todos son casapapis, hay hipotecados, alquilados..
> Si me apuras, donde pone "ligues" lo cambias por "escapada lowcost de fin de semana" para las parejitas y me sigue cuadrando perfectamente.
> 
> Pero lo que te fastidia ferengi es que sea casapapi no??
> Si llega a ser un soltero vago e infantil pero emancipado, lo considerarías un hombre hecho y derecho no?? te he entendido bien??



Exacto, lo que le molesta a Ferengi es que sea casapapi. Ahora toca buscar el origen o causas de esamanía persecutoria hacia cualquiera que viva en casa de sus padres.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (3 Sep 2011)

Un compañero mío de trabajo 29 años vive con los padres, es un casapapi, bueno lo era mejor dicho.
El mes pasado se miró un piso bastante decente por 75K y como lleva trabajando de lo mismo desde los 19 y viviendo con sus padres ha podido ahorrar el 75% de su sueldo anual y ahora va a ser tocatejista, casa sin hipotecas ni alquileres.

Sus padres encantados.

Una historia bien ridícula eh.


----------



## Avionero (3 Sep 2011)

No se como la gente aguanta tanto tiempo en casa de sus padres, se vive bien y tal pero la sensación de falta de independencia es frustrante. Será porque yo salí de casa de mis padres a los 16, no se, pero no entiendo lo de los casapapis salvo que estés en la miseria más absoluta. Joer, un mileurista puede meterse perfectamente en un piso compartido incluso en Madrid, y no hablo de hace 20 años, hasta hace 4 años esa era más o menos mi situación.

Por otra parte, a riesgo de generalizar, en el trabajo he podido apreciar una falta de madurez en los casapapis, más acusada a medida que pasan más años en este estado, frente a otros compañeros no casapapis. No digo que la inmadurez les haga casapapis sino al contrario.

Pero dicho esto, que cada uno viva como quiera.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

incauto dijo:


> En esa descripción entraría el 75% de los 30-40 añeros actuales. Y no todos son casapapis, hay hipotecados, alquilados..
> Si me apuras, donde pone "ligues" lo cambias por "escapada lowcost de fin de semana" para las parejitas y me sigue cuadrando perfectamente.
> 
> Pero lo que te fastidia ferengi es que sea casapapi no??
> Si llega a ser un soltero vago e infantil pero emancipado, lo considerarías un hombre hecho y derecho no?? te he entendido bien??



Yo la mayoria de mis amigos, primero no nos astamos 300 euros en comics,si nos metemos alguna juerga, pero lejos de desfase potawater adolescente, y al menos lo hacemos con nuestro dinero.. no con el de los padres...lo que faltaba por oir defender a parasitos..


----------



## GeneralTaylor (3 Sep 2011)

35 años, 1400 euros al mes, nuncafollista de manual, no da un euro en casa Toda la pasta para él.

No cocina ni limpia ni plancha ni hace nada relacionado con la casa. Padres prejubilados de telefónica que ganan una pasta sobreprotectores.

Inmaduro, infantil, friki y pringao. El clásico tío invisible a las mujeres y del que huyen en cuanto detectan una aproximación. 

Sólo sabe hablar de borracheras y de porros. No se atreve a salir de España por que dice que no podría fumar porros. 

No ha visto una mujer desnuda en su vida y se la pela 4 veces al día.

Se frota las manos pensando en cuando sus padres se vayan a vivir el pueblo y se quede el piso (140 m2 en barrio del pilar).


----------



## Avionero (3 Sep 2011)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> 35 años, 1400 euros al mes, nuncafollista de manual, no da un euro en casa Toda la pasta para él.
> 
> No cocina ni limpia ni plancha ni hace nada relacionado con la casa. Padres prejubilados de telefónica que ganan una pasta sobreprotectores.
> 
> ...




Jajaja, si no fuese porque el barrio del Pilar es muy grande creo que podríamos estar pensando en la misma persona.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

Barcino dijo:


> Llevo más de 8 años independizado pero estas tácticas pueriles etiquetando de "casapapis" a los que no han querido/podido pasar por el aro de los rentistas me parecen bastante infantiloides.
> 
> Hasta hace 2 generaciones lo más normal era compartir techo entre ellas. También es cierto que antes la esperanza de vida era menor, la mortalidad de todo tipo era mayor y, por ende, la rotación más rápida.
> 
> Cada uno que elija la mejor estrategia para intentar sobrevivir a la gerontocracia rentista actual.





Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> Un compañero mío de trabajo 29 años vive con los padres, es un casapapi, bueno lo era mejor dicho.
> El mes pasado se miró un piso bastante decente por 75K y como lleva trabajando de lo mismo desde los 19 y viviendo con sus padres ha podido ahorrar el 75% de su sueldo anual y ahora va a ser tocatejista, casa sin hipotecas ni alquileres.
> 
> Sus padres encantados.
> ...



Alquilar el tirar el dinero, compartir piso un infierno, alquilar es darle dinero a los viejunos rentistas, lo unica opcion valida es comprarse un piso...

Mejor estar hasta los 50 esperando heredar, (y que gane el pp para que quite el impuesto de sucesiones) o esperar ahorrar para darle el dinero de todos tu ahorrar a un palillero..

con 75k en acciones con altos dividenso te puedes paar el alquiler de un año y encima aun te sobraria...pero claro.. lo util es comprar se un piso..que no vamos a abandonar nuestras costumbres.


----------



## Acredito (3 Sep 2011)

darkness dijo:


> Cuanta tontería con lo de los casapapis y tal. Cada cual elije su modo de vida. Yo también soy casapapi y no me meto en el modo de vida que han elegido los que me rodean.





Barcino dijo:


> Llevo más de 8 años independizado pero estas tácticas pueriles etiquetando de "casapapis" a los que no han querido/podido pasar por el aro de los rentistas me parecen bastante infantiloides.
> 
> Hasta hace 2 generaciones lo más normal era compartir techo entre ellas. También es cierto que antes la esperanza de vida era menor, la mortalidad de todo tipo era mayor y, por ende, la rotación más rápida.
> 
> Cada uno que elija la mejor estrategia para intentar sobrevivir a la gerontocracia rentista actual.





luisiño dijo:


> Si así son felices...
> 
> De todas formas dentro de 50 años él, sus padres, tú y yo estaremos en el mismo vecindario, hayamos trabajado o hayamos vivido del cuento...



El casapapismo puede ser un problema o no. No lo es cuando el sujeto tiene una vida profesional satisfactoria, aporta a la economía casera y tiene cierta independencia en casa para montar fiestas con los colegas y llevar a chicas. Sin embargo, es un grave problema cuando encontramos casapapis con un nivel alto de formación, parados, e infelices con dicha situación. Aunque suene contradictorio, esta situación se debe evitar a toda costa, aunque el problema principal sea la falta de ingresos para independizarse.

Creo que el ser un casapapi es en muchos casos un impedimento para desarrollarse profesionalmente. Primeramente, por la falta de responsabilidad que ser casapapi conlleva, lo cual afecta negativamente a la autoestima ya que el individuo no aprende resolución de problemas y al tener las necesidades vitales cubiertas no tiene verdadera voluntad para enfrentar una realidad más difícil, o sea, les es muy difícil salir de su zona de confort.

Segundo, si existe un "generational gap" entre la formación de padres e hijos, la mentalidad de los padres será la realidad del hogar, lo que cual evita que el casapapi pueda ver la realidad profesional de "ahí fuera" y por lo tanto sus posibilidades reales. El casapapi con formación actuará de forma que satisfaga las expectativas de los padres, desafortunadamente la mentalidad de los padres "currelas" es muy perniciosa para la vida profesional de un diplomado/licenciado universitario. 

Por muy mala que sea la situación laboral del casapapi, se puede independizar en un piso compartido por 200 euros al mes. Yo personalmente me he visto en malos momento económicos pero sé que esa cantidad la puedo conseguir buscando monedas por el suelo, repartiendo flyers, o haciendo compraventa en páginas de internet. Eso lo aprendí tras verme en la necesidad de buscarme la vida, necesidad que los casapapis no tienen, por lo tanto, es esencial que los casapapis improductivos tomen responsabilidad de su vida y experimenten el sacrificio que lleva el ser independiente por el bien de sus vidas cuando falten sus padres. Muchos, en cuanto se vean en un apuro real, buscarán trabajo de una manera más activa que nunca y se sorprenderán de sus posibilidades.

Los padres contemporáneos deberían propiciar la independencia de sus hijos tal y como sucede en otros países, por desgracia aquí siguen muy vigentes los valores católicos de la familia unida y en estas circunstancias no son favorables para el desarrollo personal y profesional de los jóvenes en la sociedad de hoy día, véanse ni-nis, y casapapis maduritos inmaduros.

De todas formas, si los padres están ahí, no cuesta nada intentarlo, y si sale mal pues vuelta al nido familiar. De hecho, muchos amigos cuando se ven en una situación apretada vuelven al hogar familiar unos meses para hacerse una puesta a punto, yo por suerte no he tenido que pasar por eso.


----------



## im-lladris (3 Sep 2011)

El problema es que los casapapis no han jodido la economía del país endeudandose en legión de por vida y llevando el precio de un bien de primera necesidad como la vivienda hasta las nubes.

Alguno se habrá endeudado 4-6 años por un coche caro que ya habrá pagado, o casi, en la mayoría de los casos, otros se habrán pulido la pasta en farras y viajes, otros se la pelarán mucho y otros se estarán trajinando a la mujer del pepito de turno mientras este curra, pero ninguno ninguno de ellos ha contribuido a la ruina económica del país a través de la burbuja inmobiliaria.


----------



## Discolo (3 Sep 2011)

Hay gente que piensa que el dinero del alquiler te lo dedicas a tus fiestas realmente vives como dios.
Yo conoci a la madre de un parasito el chaval 24 años con novia y parado de la construccion pagando 400 eur mensuales de coche viviendo en casa el y su madre y no aportando ni un duro en casa la madre pagando el alquiler de 600 eur y trabajando como esclava para llevarse 900 eur mes.

La madre con una enfermedad en la columna que le dolia y la tenian que operar.
El chaval solo se preocupava del coche y la jeni, y lo mas fuerte que ya lo flipe en colores es que al chaval se le terminaba el paro y la madre era la avalista del prestamo del coche.

La madre con 51 años y trabajando por cuenta ajena en una charcuteria.
Me quede helado.


----------



## GeneralTaylor (3 Sep 2011)

Avionero dijo:


> Jajaja, si no fuese porque el barrio del Pilar es muy grande creo que podríamos estar pensando en la misma persona.




Es abogado y su nombre comienza por G


----------



## chicken (3 Sep 2011)

darkness dijo:


> Cuanta tontería con lo de los casapapis y tal. Cada cual elije su modo de vida. Yo también soy casapapi y no me meto en el modo de vida que han elegido los que me rodean.



No se trata de elección de modo de vida, sino de que la gran mayoría de la gente que vive con sus padres a partir de ciertas edades no lo hace de forma voluntaria, sino porque no le queda más remedio. 

Lo más sangrante es que muchas veces los que más critican y ridiculizan a los "casapapis" son los que más han contribuido a sembrar las condiciones sociales y económicas que obligan a tantas personas a seguir viviendo con su familia y no poder independizarse.

Habiendo un 50% de paro juvenil, salarios cada vez más bajos, despidos que afectan en su mayor parte a trabajadores más jóvenes y con menos antigüedad y, al mismo tiempo, un coste de la vida que no difiere mucho del de Noruega o Suecia (incluso mayores en algunos apartados) atacar al que vive con sus padres a partir de los 30 años o dar por hecho que la gente prefiere seguir con ellos a independizarse y llevar las riendas de su vida es propio de cínicos y demagogos de la peor calaña.

Si tuviésemos las condiciones socioeconómicas de otros países europeos más avanzados, nadie viviría con sus padres a los 30 ó 35 años ni estaría con esa edad llevando el mismo estilo de vida que en su adolescencia.

Pero ahora que la crisis se va acentuar en los próximos años, habrá aún más gente viviendo con sus padres, entre los que nunca se pudieron ir de casa y los que tengan que volver por sus circunstancias laborales y económicas.

Otro elemento que muchas veces se deja de lado o no se tiene en cuenta es que la mayor parte de los "casapapis" son hombres. Eso se debe a que las mujeres lo tienen más fácil para encontrar pareja, especialmente si tienen un físico decente, aunque sean unas inútiles sin oficio ni beneficio o se lleven años encadenando becas o trabajos miserables. Mientras un submileurista es probable que siga soltero, no es extraño que una becaria que cobra 600 euros, una teleoperadora o incluso una parada sin ingresos consiga un novio relativamente bien situado que esté dispuesto a mantenerla (al menos, en parte) y se vaya a vivir con él.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Si tuviésemos las condiciones socioeconómicas de otros países europeos más avanzados, nadie viviría con sus padres a los 30 ó 35 años ni estaría con esa edad llevando el mismo estilo de vida que en su adolescencia.
> ...



Mira yo entiendo que si un tio no tiene trabajo sea un casapapi, pero estamos habladno de ente con 35, que no se han independizando ni un puto mes, en la epoca de la burbuja, encontrar curro (aunque no fuera de lo tuyo) era facil, asi que podias sacarte un curro y vivir de alquiler, el problema es la mentlidad "hay que comprar pos cohones" , si estamos viendo como cierta parte del foro, darle los ahorros de toda tu vida al empresario palillero despues de estar 15 años de casapapi es ser un heroe y dios...


----------



## Kalevala (3 Sep 2011)

La disyuntiva casapapis vs. independencia no es real. La mayoria pasa de casapapi a casaesposa, sin independencia en ninguno de los casos.

Cuando no se divorcia y tiene que volver a ser casapapi pagando el piso + pensión a la ex.

Estoy de acuerdo en que una etapa viviendo sólo (o en piso compartido) es esencial para madurar. Pero en los países (nórdicos) donde eso es normal lo es gracias al estado que facilita pisos a bajo precio.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (3 Sep 2011)

Una de las hermanas de mi novia, con 42 años , vive y parasita en casa de sus padres aportando 0 ingresos desde hace años.

Todos son Venezolanos y la única que trabaja en esa casa es la madre que, con 65 años a sus espaldas, se pega unas jornadas laborales de 12 y 14 horas de lunes a sábado. No contenta con eso , en su día, pidió un préstamo al banco de 30000eypos pero no a su nombre sinó al de su hermano, para cursar un MBA en Esade que no le ha servido de mucho dada su nula experiencia laboral...el heho de que la carrera de odontología no haya sido convalidada no ayuda mucho la verdad. Pero eso no la hace desistir en su empeño de ser una alta directiva de éxito.

Hecha pestes de este país y recalca la cutrez de la sanidad pública de la que disfruta actualmente.

La família ya tiene asumido que no va a poder pagar el préstamo que pidió.

Un cuadro señores, un cuadro.


----------



## user_borrado (3 Sep 2011)

Hay gente que vive con sus padres porque tiene que cuidarlos o estos no tienen ingresos suficientes. También hay casos en que los padres chantajean emocionalmente a alguno de los hijos para que se quede con ellos y así poder sajarle. Por no hablar de los casos de los divorciados.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

user dijo:


> Hay gente que vive con sus padres porque tiene que cuidarlos o estos no tienen ingresos suficientes. También hay casos en que los padres chantajean emocionalmente a alguno de los hijos para que se quede con ellos y así poder sajarle. Por no hablar de los casos de los divorciados.



Aqui nadie se mete con situaciones especiales o de paro , pero muchos casapapis tiene ingresos y otroso no tiene curro.. pero ni lo buscan mientras su padre les pague la paguita, ya esta mi caso 300 euros en comics con eso uno se permite vivir un mes de piso compartido, y lo unico que les impide independizarse es que el piso tiene que se grande y en propiedada y si no la culpa es del gobierno por no ayudar a independizarse.


----------



## ⎣ᒪᥨ (3 Sep 2011)

Tag: soy el que ceba al rentista


----------



## Zparo reincidente (3 Sep 2011)

FERENGE ERES UN AUTENTICO PARASITO ,se te ve muy quemado que tus alquileres no valgan una puta mierda.
ERERS la ANIMOSA del alquiler,

pero sabes????
estas sufriendo y como tú muchos parasitos a los que se les acabo el cuento


----------



## Zparo reincidente (3 Sep 2011)

tag-soy un rentista llorón,en el foro me meto con casapapis,en la vida real no soy nadie


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

Crozet dijo:


> Tag: soy el que ceba al rentista



SI lo se alquilar es tirar el dinero, mejor dar tus ahorros de toda tu vida a un empresario palillero, es lo racional...me lo conozco...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (3 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> SI lo se alquilar es tirar el dinero, mejor dar tus ahorros de toda tu vida a un empresario palillero, es lo racional...me lo conozco...



tan miserables sois unos como otros


----------



## chicken (3 Sep 2011)

GeneralTaylor dijo:


> 35 años, 1400 euros al mes, nuncafollista de manual, no da un euro en casa Toda la pasta para él.
> 
> No cocina ni limpia ni plancha ni hace nada relacionado con la casa. Padres prejubilados de telefónica que ganan una pasta sobreprotectores.
> 
> ...



Si estuviese con esa edad casado por la iglesia (como mandan los cánones)desde hace siete u ocho años con su novia de toda la vida (llevando ésta el tradicional vestido blanco como las calles de Estocolmo en invierno), con luna de miel de 15 días en Cancún o Punta Cana, pagando una hipoteca de larga duración desde el día de su boda y tuviese un par de niños estudiando en colegio religioso concertado de nombre Sagrado Corazón de Jesús, Padres Blancos o Esclavas del Señor, ¿también lo llamaríamos infantil, inmaduro o friki en ese tono condescendiente y despectivo? ¿O la sociedad lo consideraría un señor hecho y derecho y una persona ejemplar, admirable y que merece todo tipo de elogios?

Por otra parte, si sus padres son prejubilados de una gran empresa como Telefónica y sabiendo que cobran unas pensiones endiviables, ¿qué sentido tiene que el hijo aporte dinero en casa si no lo necesitan para nada? Y eso que su sueldo no está mal: más absurdo y ridículo es pedir que deje dinero en casa a una persona que gana 700 euros y vive con unos padres que entre los dos cobran 3.000 ó 4.000 euros al mes y terminaron de pagar la hipoteca hace siglos.

O mejor aún, en el caso descrito antes, si sus padres prejubilados de Telefónica, tienen dinero, entre lo que han ahorrado y lo que cobran, ¿por qué no le regalan un piso? Sería una buena idea, seguro que su hijo se lo agradecería.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tan miserables sois unos como otros



y aun asi, menos miserables que los parasitan a sus padres.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Sep 2011)

Que la gente viva como le salga de las pelotas o como buenamente pueda. Siento desprecio inmediato y profundo ante todo aquel que etiqueta a la gente en fución de sus posesiones, modo de vida o titulos academicos. Las etiquetas se ponen facilmente y nos evita tener que pensar...
Quien dice como debemos vivir, adonde y con quien?
Quien reparte los carnets de madurez?
Donde está ese guión, manual o catecismo que todos debemos seguir para que nos pongan la etiqueta de "normal"?
Asó nos luce el pelo señores...
P.D: NO soy un "casapapis" pero tal vez me habria ahorrado unos cuantos dolores de cabeza si lo hubiese sido durante más tiempo.


----------



## PumukiCabreado (3 Sep 2011)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Si estuviese con esa edad casado por la iglesia (como mandan los cánones)desde hace siete u ocho años con su novia de toda la vida (llevando ésta el tradicional vestido blanco como las calles de Estocolmo en invierno), con luna de miel de 15 días en Cancún o Punta Cana, pagando una hipoteca de larga duración desde el día de su boda y tuviese un par de niños estudiando en colegio religioso concertado de nombre Sagrado Corazón de Jesús, Padres Blancos o Esclavas del Señor, ¿también lo llamaríamos infantil, inmaduro o friki en ese tono condescendiente y despectivo? ¿O la sociedad lo consideraría un señor hecho y derecho y una persona ejemplar, admirable y que merece todo tipo de elogios?
> 
> Por otra parte, si sus padres son prejubilados de una gran empresa como Telefónica y sabiendo que cobran unas pensiones endiviables, ¿qué sentido tiene que el hijo aporte dinero en casa si no lo necesitan para nada? Y eso que su sueldo no está mal: más absurdo y ridículo es pedir que deje dinero en casa a una persona que gana 700 euros y vive con unos padres que entre los dos cobran 3.000 ó 4.000 euros al mes y terminaron de pagar la hipoteca hace siglos.
> 
> *O mejor aún, en el caso descrito antes, si sus padres prejubilados de Telefónica, tienen dinero, entre lo que han ahorrado y lo que cobran, ¿por qué no le regalan un piso? Sería una buena idea, seguro que su hijo se lo agradecería*.





Acabas de narrar mi caso, mis padres me donaron un piso. Por supuesto sigo en casa de mis padres pues es la opcion mas inteligente, el piso lo tengo para obtener rentas cosa que si viviese en el no podria. 

Es lo que pide la Merkel: productividad. Con poco hago mucho.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que la gente viva como le salga de las pelotas o como buenamente pueda. Siento desprecio inmediato y profundo ante todo aquel que etiqueta a la gente en fución de sus posesiones, modo de vida o titulos academicos. Las etiquetas se ponen facilmente y nos evita tener que pensar...
> Quien dice como debemos vivir, adonde y con quien?
> Quien reparte los carnets de madurez?
> Donde está ese guión, manual o catecismo que todos debemos seguir para que nos pongan la etiqueta de "normal"?
> ...



Un consejo de amigo, si quieres que este discurso sea convicente... dilo tambien en los hilos de "que se joda el cani y haber estudiado", el del "que se joda el pepito" etc etc etc...es curioso que el argumento que cada uno viva como le salga d elas pelotas solo este en hilos casapapiros, y no en otros que se podria aplicar con la misma igualdad.


----------



## SturmBrick (3 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Como es logico y habitual en este foro hay hilos e hilos de pepitos, de historias de pepitos, por eso he pensando que seria bueno un hilo de jetas casapapis, casapapis que darian verguenza ajena, yo ayer mismo conoci a uno...y fue cuando se me ocurrio este hilo, un autentico casapapi manual que daria ganas de sentir entre admiracion y tristeza por su jeta
> 
> Su historia.
> 
> ...




¿A usted quien le da derecho a meterse con la forma de ser con la gente? A ver si es mas consecuente, primero se mete con los que dicen haber estudiao y ahora (y siempre) viene usted con "haberse emancipao".

A ver si se mete en su vida y deja de meterse con la gente.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Si estuviese con esa edad casado por la iglesia (como mandan los cánones)desde hace siete u ocho años con su novia de toda la vida (llevando ésta el tradicional vestido blanco como las calles de Estocolmo en invierno), con luna de miel de 15 días en Cancún o Punta Cana, *pagando una hipoteca de larga duración desde el día de su boda *y tuviese un par de niños estudiando en colegio religioso concertado de nombre Sagrado Corazón de Jesús, Padres Blancos o Esclavas del Señor, ¿también lo llamaríamos infantil, inmaduro o friki en ese tono condescendiente y despectivo? ¿O la sociedad lo consideraría un señor hecho y derecho y una persona ejemplar, admirable y que merece todo tipo de elogios?
> 
> .



que esta persona sea el ejemplo de "borreguismo" no hace mas maduro al casapapi, aparte de que este tipo de personas ya han sido criticadas hasta el cansancio en otro hilos.. pero bueno el intento de "como este tio es malo.. este que es peor.. lo justificara"..


----------



## SturmBrick (3 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Un consejo de amigo, si quieres que este discurso sea convicente... dilo tambien en los hilos de "que se joda el cani y haber estudiado", el del "que se joda el pepito" etc etc etc...es curioso que el argumento que cada uno viva como le salga d elas pelotas solo este en hilos casapapiros, y no en otros que se podria aplicar con la misma igualdad.




Sencillamente, en esos hilos se habla de no ayudar con los impuestos de uno a quien tomo malas decisiones. En cambio, otros vienen a poner a parir a los casapapis, que no roban del erario publico las ayudas a compra o alquiler. Tampoco tienen porque parasitar a sus padres, para llevar vida de emancipado hay que trabajar 8-12 horas al dia con 1-2 de transito ida y vuelta. Si sin vivir emancipado un casapapi se las arregla con entre especies y pagas unos 200-300 euros, ¿Porque no va a poder simplemente trabajar lo justo para ganar ese dinero y vivir tranquilo con sus padres, sin estres ni marrones?

En el fondo lo que hay es mucha envidia por parte de quien ha entrado en la carrera de la rata y quiere que los demas esten tan jodidos como el. 


PD: por favor, deje de dar "consejitos" no solicitados.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

SturmBrick dijo:


> ¿A usted quien le da derecho a meterse con la forma de ser con la gente? A ver si es mas consecuente, primero se mete con los que dicen haber estudiao y ahora (y siempre) viene usted con "haberse emancipao".
> 
> A ver si se mete en su vida y deja de meterse con la gente.



sobre lo de haber estudaido lo que he criticado siempre es esa "satisfacion" al ver que otro esta jodido. y si no le gusta ver hilo de gente que opine de otra vida , no enteindo usted que hace en este foro, donde la critica y escarnio al pepito es cosa comun, desde luego si algo no le gusta , no entiendo que hace usted aqui , cuando es mas facil ni meterse en este foro.


----------



## ham (3 Sep 2011)

im-lladris dijo:


> El problema es que los casapapis no han jodido la economía del país endeudandose en legión de por vida y llevando el precio de un bien de primera necesidad como la vivienda hasta las nubes.
> 
> Alguno se habrá endeudado 4-6 años por un coche caro que ya habrá pagado, o casi, en* la mayoría de los casos, otros se habrán pulido la pasta en farras y viajes, otros se la pelarán mucho y otros se estarán trajinando a la mujer del pepito de turno mientras este curra, pero ninguno ninguno de ellos ha contribuido a la ruina económica del país a través de la burbuja inmobiliaria.*



jajajajjajaajja :XX::XX::XX::XX:

por cierto yo soy opositor y por tanto casa papi


----------



## Bastian Schalk (3 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Un consejo de amigo, si quieres que este discurso sea convicente... dilo tambien en los hilos de "que se joda el cani y haber estudiado", el del "que se joda el pepito" etc etc etc...es curioso que el argumento que cada uno viva como le salga d elas pelotas solo este en hilos casapapiros, y no en otros que se podria aplicar con la misma igualdad.



Como bien te ha dicho SturmBrick (comentario al final), la gente NO critica a los pepitos por su compra sino por el posterior cántico de "que me ayuden", "que el gobierno haga algo", "que el banco me perdone la deuda", etc.

Las decisiones de estos pepitos HAN AFECTADO a todo el mundo, pepitos y no pepitos, como bien se ha demostrado en la actual crisis. He ahí la crítica!!

Idem con el cani que "exige" que el Estado le de un trabajo o una paga.

Pero es que igual se ha criticado al banquero, a los empresarios, y hasta los trabajadores chupopteros.

¿Que algunos foreros se pasan y critican cosas que no deberían de los pepitos y canis? Por supuesto, pero no es la tónica habitual.

En cambio el que viva en casa de los padres NO pide al Estado nada. Su decisión NO afecta a nadie más que a él.

Entonces, ¿a qué viene esa crítica hacia los casapapis? Pues parte de aquellos que tienen intereses materiales en que esas personas abandonen ese hogar y "demanden" casas/pisos, ya sea en alquiler o compra... y me aventuro a decir que creo que tú eres uno de esos.



SturmBrick dijo:


> Sencillamente, en esos hilos se habla de no ayudar con los impuestos de uno a quien tomo malas decisiones. En cambio, otros vienen a poner a parir a los casapapis, que no roban del erario publico las ayudas a compra o alquiler. Tampoco tienen porque parasitar a sus padres, para llevar vida de emancipado hay que trabajar 8-12 horas al dia con 1-2 de transito ida y vuelta. Si sin vivir emancipado un casapapi se las arregla con entre especies y pagas unos 200-300 euros, ¿Porque no va a poder simplemente trabajar lo justo para ganar ese dinero y vivir tranquilo con sus padres, sin estres ni marrones?
> 
> En el fondo lo que hay es mucha envidia por parte de quien ha entrado en la carrera de la rata y quiere que los demas esten tan jodidos como el.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayero (3 Sep 2011)

Yo también soy casapapi, con más de 30 años. Es cierto que soy inmaduro por el hecho de ser casapapi. Por lo menos lo reconozco. Eso sí aporto una cantidad fija mensual a mis padres para no ser un parásito. Estoy en esta situación ajena a mi voluntad. En este caso no es por problema de dinero, si no del piso que me metí, que quebró la constructura por culpa de la crisis del ladrillo. Espero que a finales de año se acaben las obras y me entreguen el piso (Y así me ahorro un 4% de IVA). Lo único bueno de esta situación es que he ahorrado dinero, y podré pagar la hipoteca sin problemas.


----------



## micenas (3 Sep 2011)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Una de las hermanas de mi novia, con 42 años , vive y parasita en casa de sus padres aportando 0 ingresos desde hace años.
> 
> Todos son Venezolanos y la única que trabaja en esa casa es la madre que, con 65 años a sus espaldas, se pega unas jornadas laborales de 12 y 14 horas de lunes a sábado. No contenta con eso , en su día, pidió un préstamo al banco de 30000eypos pero no a su nombre sinó al de su hermano, para cursar un MBA en Esade que no le ha servido de mucho dada su nula experiencia laboral...el heho de que la carrera de odontología no haya sido convalidada no ayuda mucho la verdad. Pero eso no la hace desistir en su empeño de ser una alta directiva de éxito.
> 
> ...





huye de esa familia, o te veo contribuyendo a pagar ese credito..


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Sep 2011)

que envidia joder, fumando porrros todo el dia

yo quiero vivir asi!!!!

y eso que soy casapapi!!!!!!



PD: ayer no pude salir porque me tuve que leer un toston de iva aplicado al trafico de mercancias internacional dentro del comercio electrónico en la union europeoaque echa para atráss. Me acosté a las tres de la mañana

Soy casa papi pero sin las ventajas de casa papiiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urisamir (3 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Su historia.
> 
> *Casapapi 39 años* , en casa de sus padres, no se ha independizado ni una sola vez, me entere (por el amio que nos presento) *que se gasto 300 euros en comics* la semana pasada, trabajo ocasiaonal... solamente se busca curro alguna vez, por asi decirlo es el pequeño tirano de su casa...eso si se puede decir que es un "semierudito" sabe mucho cosas se pasa el dia leyendo libros y comics, y como se suele decir... sabe un poco de todo.. y un mucho de nada.. (cosa que tampoco me parece mal) por supuesto criica a los que son "supuestamente" mas ignorantes que el , aunque como le dije, es que ellos trabajan 8 horas al dia, entiende que que tanto tiempo como tu para estar leyendo cosas.. no tienen...aunqeu es el tipico que no se le puede llevar la contrario, por supuesto su vida con 39 es como la e un adolescente... salir, beber fumar porros, contar sus "ligues" como si fuera la cosa mas importante, (parece un crio de 16 años contando batallitas de ligue)...
> 
> Vamos os animo a contar casapapis peores



Ya lo he encontrado a tu amigo:







Silvio José, el buen parásito · eljueves.es · Personajes


----------



## Freddy Crack & Fannie Cae (3 Sep 2011)

Estos hlos me recuerdan a la publicidad de BBVA con la tarjeta blue y eso de:aun en casa de tus papis? o algo asi


----------



## Mercurio (3 Sep 2011)

Conozco un caso muy cercano 
En una casa la abuela, los padres (casapapis) y dos hijos (casaabuelopapis) En total varias casas disponen entre la familia (3 casas y 2 pisos) Las casas vacias por estar en ruina, los pisos alquilados. Lonchafinismo en vehiculos (algún vehiculo es de 1990) y aparte tienen extensas candidades de terrenos. Lo mejor de todo, abuela cobra pensión, madre trabaja (sin necesitarlo) padre prejubilado del sector naval (40000 euros al año mínimo) y ambos hijos con formación universitaria y sueldos que superan los 1000 euros (6 años trabajando en el peor de los 2 casos)
Y viven los 5 en la misma casa y se les ve contentos. Son lonchafinistas a tope. La abuela y hasta la madre cuando terminan de trabajar cultivan la tierra y cuidan los animales. A pesar del lonchafinismo, regalan entre sus amistades y familia, conejos, frutas, patatas, castañas, nueces y se les ve gente humilde que nunca presume de lo que tienen.
Perfectamente se puede ser casapapi y ser feliz. Y los padres encantados oyga!!


----------



## Enteradilla (3 Sep 2011)

Igual si en este país hubiera habido más casapapis y menos pepitos, visilleras, inversores y triunfadores del pisito nos hubiera ido mejor.

No defiendo a los casapapis, que cada uno haga lo que le parezca siempre que no perjudique al resto pero que a estas alturas de la película con la crisis que estamos viviendo gracias a los chupopteros de los políticos, los hdp de los banqueros, los pillastres de los pisos y las visilleras y sus competiciones sobre quien tenía a más años la cipoteca me quema y me ofusca sobremanera que nos pongamos a criticar y a cuestionar a los casapapis.


----------



## Bastian Schalk (3 Sep 2011)

Mercurio dijo:


> Conozco un caso muy cercano
> En una casa la abuela, los padres (casapapis) y dos hijos (casaabuelopapis) En total varias casas disponen entre la familia (3 casas y 2 pisos) Las casas vacias por estar en ruina, los pisos alquilados. Lonchafinismo en vehiculos (algún vehiculo es de 1990) y aparte tienen extensas candidades de terrenos. Lo mejor de todo, abuela cobra pensión, madre trabaja (sin necesitarlo) padre prejubilado del sector naval (40000 euros al año mínimo) y ambos hijos con formación universitaria y sueldos que superan los 1000 euros (6 años trabajando en el peor de los 2 casos)
> Y viven los 5 en la misma casa y se les ve contentos. Son lonchafinistas a tope. La abuela y hasta la madre cuando terminan de trabajar cultivan la tierra y cuidan los animales. A pesar del lonchafinismo, regalan entre sus amistades y familia, conejos, frutas, patatas, castañas, nueces y se les ve gente humilde que nunca presume de lo que tienen.
> Perfectamente se puede ser casapapi y ser feliz. Y los padres encantados oyga!!



Es que eso que comentas es más una mentalidad de pueblo, en donde los "casapapis" es lo más normal del mundo.
Estos que critican los "casapapis" son todos gente de ciudad que, en su cortas miras, no se dan cuenta que según el entorno es preferible una cosa u otra.

¿Qué sentido tiene que un chaval de un pueblo de 3.000 personas se fuera de la casa de sus padres al pueblo de al lado cuando la casa de estos es inmensa de grande? Eso sólo lo hacen si encuentran un trabajo lejos, en la capital de provincia, y deciden irse allí de alquiler.

Dicen que si los "casapapis" no se pueden llevar los ligues a casa... pues fíjate qué cosas, que la gente de pueblo suele tener casa en la huerta, y no veas las reuniones/fiestas que se montan, en plan tranqui, los fines de semana estos jóvenes. Es algo ya normal decir un viernes por la noche "nos vamos a la casa de campo de Menganito".

Yo puedo entender que en una ciudad, dentro de un piso de 100 metros cuadrados, es un tanto ortopédico que el hijo esté ahí con 30 años (que francamente, tampoco lo creo!)... pero en un pueblo es otro mundo completamente diferente.


----------



## Palo palito palo (3 Sep 2011)

lo que aqui nadie dice es que para bailar el tango se necesitan a 2 personas.. Los padres son los primeros que incitan al parasitismo. Los mas culpables son los padres que no fuerzan a sus hijos a volar.

Es una forma de codependencia de los padres.

Yo a mis hijos en cuanto cumplan 18, les voy a animar activamente a que se vayan, no por nada si no por su bien, por mucho quie me duela.

No obstante en españa se estila el parasitismo desde la cuna....


----------



## Rayero (3 Sep 2011)

Conozco a muchos casapapi que son la mar de felices. También digo que si no hubiera crisis habría menos casapapis. En muchos caso son los propios padres los que no quieren que se vayan de casa. Bien por que ya son mayores, o bien por que el único hijo que queda soltero. También nuestra educación católica hace que se dé un valor muy importante a la familia, más si en zonas rurales. Como dice algún forero: si hubiese más casapapi nos hubiera ido mejor; lo suscribo


----------



## tekdee (3 Sep 2011)

Soy casapapi y cuento mi caso.

¿Por qué soy casapapi? Básicamente para ahorrar todo lo que pueda.

Tengo 26 años y un sueldo medio, pues bien, como mi padre no necesita mi dinero ahorro entre 50-75% de mi sueldo anual, con lo que calculo que en unos años cuando los pisos hayan bajado más (ya tengo un buen pellizco ahorrado a pesar de darme mis caprichos, coche pagado a tocateja, móvil de última generación, ordenador potente, ropa de marca), pediré una hipoteca de muy poco importe y así vivir más relajadamente, no debiendo al banco algo que todavía no he producido.

Por supuesto que me podría ir de alquiler ahora mismo, pero... ¿Para qué?
¿Para pagar un alquiler y no poder ir ahorrando holgadamente todos los meses y llegar a los 75 años con una pensión de mierda y teniendo que pagar alquiler todos los meses?
Además que tendría que trabajar más en casa como por ejemplo hacer la comida, planchar la ropa, lavarla, etc, etc... Todo eso ahora lo hace mi madre, que no ha trabajado nunca y sólo se dedica a las tareas del hogar.

Ya tendré tiempo de hacerlo cuando tenga menos quebraderos de cabeza.

Antes casapapi con dinero que pepito ahogado.


----------



## ham (3 Sep 2011)

tekdee dijo:


> Soy casapapi y cuento mi caso.
> 
> ¿Por qué soy casapapi? Básicamente para ahorrar todo lo que pueda.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## poled (3 Sep 2011)

Alguno que otro ya no es casapapi porque se fue con la primera visillera a la que gustó, aunque a el ella no le gustara mucho, pero pasar de no follar nunca a tener novia y folleteo habitual ciega los ojos a muchos. Resultado... viven independizados pero aburridos ya de su pareja y sin los huevos suficientes para dejarla e irse a vivir solos o en piso compartido o volverse a casa de sus padres por no parecer unos casapapis fracasados

Hace una generacion era normal ver matrimonios que vivian con sus padres en la misma casa, ¿eso tambien era ser casapapis? 

Hay muchos tipos de "casapapis", es un poco injusto que se use el termino peyorativo para todos los casos


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

Bastian Schalk dijo:


> Como bien te ha dicho SturmBrick (comentario al final), la gente NO critica a los pepitos por su compra sino por el posterior cántico de "que me ayuden", "que el gobierno haga algo", "que el banco me perdone la deuda", etc.
> 
> Las decisiones de estos pepitos HAN AFECTADO a todo el mundo, pepitos y no pepitos, como bien se ha demostrado en la actual crisis. He ahí la crítica!!
> 
> ...



Lo primero no entiendo que hay de malo que un "cani" (en este caso persona sin estudios y conozco a uos cuantos sin estudios que no son canis) quiera trabajar?, de hecho es un derecho y una obligacion que esta reconocido en nuestra constitucion, si ahora va a resultar que es un delito que la gente quiera trabajar y le aprietan las tuercas a los politicos aunque se que para muchos el mero de que haya ente que haya ganado pasta mientras ellos estudiaban es un delito ...y segundo que eso "no es habitual" no te lo crees ni tu, dia si , dia tambien aqui lo normal es que siempre haya un hilo donde haya foreros que se rian de las desgracias de un pepito y lo mas gracioso, es que se rian, ya que la desgracia del pepito la pagamos todos *como tu dices *(yo no me alegraria de una desgracia y menos cuando me toca de rebote) y eso de que no no afecta, te recuerdo que un casapapi en eneral piensa que alquilar es tira el dinero , y por lo que se ve en el foro un tocatejista, y alguno ha comentado casos de seguir pagando animaladas por pisos , osea que los casapapis son una horda de pre-pepitos que seguiran manteniendo los pisos caros.



blackholesun dijo:


> que envidia joder, fumando porrros todo el dia
> 
> yo quiero vivir asi!!!!
> 
> ...



Ojala yo volveria a ser estudiante



Enteradilla dijo:


> Igual si en este país hubiera habido más casapapis y menos pepitos, visilleras, inversores y triunfadores del pisito nos hubiera ido mejor.
> 
> .



y si en este pais hubiera gente que aceptara que el alquiler y el compartir piso es una opcion para cortar el cordon umbilical tambien, esta aplicando la tipica falacia de :yo soy casapapi para no ser pepito, cuando lo cierto es que se puede alquiler y compartir piso, de hecho aqui etan los casapapis afirmando ser pre-pepito (osea comprados de casa).



tekdee dijo:


> Soy casapapi y cuento mi caso.
> 
> ¿Por qué soy casapapi? Básicamente para ahorrar todo lo que pueda.
> 
> ...



Con menos lineas lo hubieras dicho mejor: "alquiler es tirar el dinero" "con un piso tiene un patrimonio" "si todo el mundo tiene casa en propiedad por algo es"


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (3 Sep 2011)

tekdee dijo:


> Soy casapapi y cuento mi caso.
> 
> ¿Por qué soy casapapi? Básicamente para ahorrar todo lo que pueda.
> 
> ...



Esta es la mentalidad del casapapi equivalente al pepito. ¿Qué te diferencia del pepito? Los dos odias el alquiler y mientras el pepito pasa 10-20 años viviendo apurado, tu pasas 10 años ahorrando para luego darselo a un palillero. Tanto tú como el pepito en vez de vivir el presente especulais con que el futuro os será favorable. Yo ahora vivo el presente segun mis circunstancias actuales, con quien me apetece y donde me apetece.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Ojala yo volveria a ser estudiante



si ser estudiante es lo mejor, ojala yo tb lo fuera

ahora tengo una empresa y trabajo por cuenta ajena, y la gestoria que tengo dja bastante que desea asi que me toca estudiarlo a mi


por cierto soy ingeniero no hice empresariales ni derecho


todos los dis me acuesto muy muy muy tarde


----------



## Hecatómbico (3 Sep 2011)

Palo palito palo dijo:


> Yo a mis hijos en cuanto cumplan 18, les voy a animar activamente a que se vayan, no por nada si no por su bien, por mucho quie me duela.



Qué manía con que los hijos tienen que sufrir y pasarlas canutas en un mundo claramente hostil y en sus mejores años de vida "por su bien" . Si no son unos ni-nis no entiendo esa mentalidad .

Los padres están para apoyar a sus hijos y viceversa cuando las cosas vienen mal dadas como ocurre en la actualidad .


----------



## morethanafeeling (3 Sep 2011)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Esta es la mentalidad del casapapi equivalente al pepito. ¿Qué te diferencia del pepito? Los dos odias el alquiler y mientras el pepito pasa 10-20 años viviendo apurado, tu pasas 10 años ahorrando para luego darselo a un palillero. Tanto tú como el pepito en vez de vivir el presente especulais con que el futuro os será favorable. Yo ahora vivo el presente segun mis circunstancias actuales, con quien me apetece y donde me apetece.



¿Conoces la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga?


----------



## Economatic-plus (3 Sep 2011)

Yo estoy orgulloso de no ser casapapi, pero reconozco que no lo soy porque me tuve que largar de Andalucía si quería trabajar.

Joder, en mi casa tengo toda la libertad que quiera y mis padres estarían contentos de que viviera con ellos o al menos cerca ya que así les ayudo en sus negocios (no me supone mucho tiempo) y tienen otro hijo cerca (nos llevamos todos bien).

Por no hablar de gastronomía, en mi puto piso no hay horno...


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> ¿Conoces la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga?



Si donde la cigara le da todo el dinero al constructor en verano y luego no tiene dinero en invierno


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Un consejo de amigo, si quieres que este discurso sea convicente... dilo tambien en los hilos de "que se joda el cani y haber estudiado", el del "que se joda el pepito" etc etc etc...es curioso que el argumento que cada uno viva como le salga d elas pelotas solo este en hilos casapapiros, y no en otros que se podria aplicar con la misma igualdad.



Que otros hilos?..los de delincuencia, drogadicción o marginalidad?. Los de pepitos, visilleras y pasapiseros?. Pretende equiparar una cosa con otra?...No le entiendo.
Creo que menospreciar a alguien por el hecho de vivir con los padres és una soberana tonteria. Tál vez el individuo que usted comenta sea un vago y un cara dura pero en este mundo hay de todo, hoyga...
Hay tipos/as que viven solos y són despreciables. Hay casados con hiGos, Audi y corbata y són muy maduros, si, pero tambien unos HDLGP. Hay capullos que escriben imbecilidades en los foros pero són bellisimas personas.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2011)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que otros hilos?..los de delincuencia, drogadicción o marginalidad?. Los de pepitos, visilleras y pasapiseros?. Pretende equiparar una cosa con otra?...No le entiendo.



Pues es muy sencillo que eso de "cada uno haga o que le salga de las pelotas" digalo en otros hilos.. que tambien se podria aplicar.. y que parece que entonces no se aplica.


----------



## morethanafeeling (3 Sep 2011)

Yo conozco alguno que con más de 40 años vive con sus padres que a duras penas llegan a final de mes, mientras él se dedica a ahorrar una fortuna en el banco, sin colaborar ni un céntimo en casa.

Para mi todos los casapapis son iguales, aunque no lleguen a este extremo. A todos les mueve el egoismo de la vida fácil, la comodidad, y el ahorro enfermizo a costa de los padres. Eso y que no son capaces de hacer frente a la vida por si mismos, ni saben pasar sin la comidita de mamá ni las ventajas de tener criada en casa. Por eso tampoco son capaces de ver las ventajas de la independencia, porque para ellos eso de tener que valerse por si mismos les parece algo tan complicado y duro, que son incapaces de ver alguna ventaja en ello. Y el problema es que mientras más siguen en esa situación, más miedo tienen y más dificil les resulta dar el paso.

Aunque ojo, cuando hablo de casapapis me refiero a gente que supera la treintena. No hablo de chavales de 25 o 26 que por tema de estudios o circunstancias de la vida no han podido buscarse la vida. Me refiero a gente que por su edad se ve claramente que han escogido el parasitarismo como forma de vida.


----------



## GeneralTaylor (3 Sep 2011)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Si estuviese con esa edad casado por la iglesia (como mandan los cánones)desde hace siete u ocho años con su novia de toda la vida (llevando ésta el tradicional vestido blanco como las calles de Estocolmo en invierno), con luna de miel de 15 días en Cancún o Punta Cana, pagando una hipoteca de larga duración desde el día de su boda y tuviese un par de niños estudiando en colegio religioso concertado de nombre Sagrado Corazón de Jesús, Padres Blancos o Esclavas del Señor, ¿también lo llamaríamos infantil, inmaduro o friki en ese tono condescendiente y despectivo? ¿O la sociedad lo consideraría un señor hecho y derecho y una persona ejemplar, admirable y que merece todo tipo de elogios?
> 
> Por otra parte, si sus padres son prejubilados de una gran empresa como Telefónica y sabiendo que cobran unas pensiones endiviables, ¿qué sentido tiene que el hijo aporte dinero en casa si no lo necesitan para nada? Y eso que su sueldo no está mal: más absurdo y ridículo es pedir que deje dinero en casa a una persona que gana 700 euros y vive con unos padres que entre los dos cobran 3.000 ó 4.000 euros al mes y terminaron de pagar la hipoteca hace siglos.
> 
> O mejor aún, en el caso descrito antes, si sus padres prejubilados de Telefónica, tienen dinero, entre lo que han ahorrado y lo que cobran, ¿por qué no le regalan un piso? Sería una buena idea, seguro que su hijo se lo agradecería.



A ver... lo de inmaduro, friki y pringao no era por ser casapapi, es que es inmaduro, friki y pringao, y lo seguiría siendo independizado y con 3 zulos.

En serio, es el tío más pringao que he conocido en mi vida. Una especie de Steve Urkel blanco.

Respecto a los padres, menudos viajes se pegan.


----------



## cacereño (3 Sep 2011)

Mis padres no me quieren cobrar por vivir en casa, simplemente son clase media-alta, el dinero les sobra y no sienten que les esté parasitando. Durante mucho tiempo he estado trabajando fuera de España y vivían con una angustia permanente a no volver a verme. Ahora estoy en casa y son muy felices.

Yo trabajo por cuenta ajena y tengo un negocio que complementa mi salario. Ahorro todo lo que puedo porque dentro de unos años me gustaría tener varios negocios en diversas ramas. Prefiero vivir con mis padres para capitalizarme y no ser una cuentajenista arrastrao para el resto de mi vida.

Para muchos del foro seguramente que soy un tacaño de mierda que puede vivir independizado pero me puede el ansia de dinero. Y quizás tenga razón. Pero es que a mí lo que piense la gente me trae sin cuidado.


----------



## luron (3 Sep 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> si ser estudiante es lo mejor, ojala yo tb lo fuera
> 
> ahora tengo una empresa y trabajo por cuenta ajena, y la gestoria que tengo dja bastante que desea asi que me toca estudiarlo a mi
> 
> ...




Yo soy casapapi, trabajo mucho y duro, pero mi problema es doble; cobro poco y me pagan con mucho retraso. Así que además de pagar recibos tengo que adelantar a Hacienda el IVA y si a eso le tuviera que sumar el pago de un alquiler o de devolución de un préstamo hipotecario estaría liquidado, porque me sería imposible pagar las mensualidades en plazo (aunque a la vista de los precios de los tochos tampoco compraría aunque pudiera hacerlo; tendré muchos defectos y limitaciones pero gilipollas no soy). 


Ferengi, he estado tratando de buscar una causa a ese odio recalcitrante quer tienes hacia los casapapis y sólo se me ocurren tres opciones:

1. que tengas hijos a los que estás deseando darles una patada en el trasero y largarlos de casa pero no puedes.

2. que seas o un promotor o un acaparador de tochos y tengas dificultades para alquilarlos o venderlos.

3. que seas un pepito ahogado o que ante una inminente ejecución de hipoteca estás desesperado por vender saliendo lo más ileso posible.

Pd. Me acuesto también muy muy tarde, y no por asuntos de ocio y juerga.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Sep 2011)

Una cosa:

No es una contradiccion el decir que los casapapis contribuis a no inflar los precios del alquiler, pero al mismo tiempo ahorrais todos como putas para comprar, por ende inflando los precios de compra?

Si todos ahorrais mucho, todos estais dispuestos a pagar mas, hay mas competitividad por los pisos, ergo los precios suben.


----------



## etsai (3 Sep 2011)

Aunque he de admitir, Ferengi, que el hilo me está haciendo gracia, y que el sujeto que describes en el es un ser un tanto patetico, estoy empezando a pensar que tus intenciones no son del todo honestas. 

Porque ese odio que transmites hacia ese casapapi que *no hace ningún daño*, solo puede esconder dos cosas:

A- Envidia insana

B- Intereses economicos


----------



## Maicolin (3 Sep 2011)

Conozco un casa papi que ya no es un casapapi, o si? como definiriais a un hijo unico que solo ha tenido un trabajo de un par de meses en toda su vida,que lleva cuatro años repitiendo el primer curso de la universidad ( pero tiene 30 años ) y que se ha independizado con su novia a 
costa de que sus padres le comprasen un piso? como es eso? como se llamaria a 
ese casapapi? los papis quieren que el hijo vuelva a casa,ya ves...le dieron la independencia comprandole un piso a toca teja.... No coge un libro en su vida y se cree el mayor sociologo de la humanidad , trata a toda la sociedad de estupida y dice que la crisis no existe que los bares estan llenos y hay colas en todas partes,que la crisis es cosa de los medios y la gente se lo ha creido....

Otra cosa interesante del tema este,es la gente que tiene envidia,o critica y raja de los
que con treinta años o mas hemos vivido muy felizmente con nuestra familia al
completo...que no se madura asi??? Joder eso si que es convivencia,aguantar a tus
hermanos en casa es mucho mas dificil que aguantar a un desconocido en un piso compartido...la confianza da asco!!! Mi hermano ha hecho de mi el tio mas paciente
del mundo,ya nada me ofende o molesta gracias a soportarlo a el , soy inmune a los
gilipollas porque mayor gilipollas que el no puedo encontrar...aunque tambien tengo que decir que la experiencia de compartir piso durante unos años me ha hecho madurar mucho...


----------



## Enteradilla (3 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Qué manía con que los hijos tienen que sufrir y pasarlas canutas en un mundo claramente hostil y en sus mejores años de vida "por su bien" . Si no son unos ni-nis no entiendo esa mentalidad .
> 
> Los padres están para apoyar a sus hijos y viceversa cuando las cosas vienen mal dadas como ocurre en la actualidad .



 
Si macho, yo las he pasado canutas, trabajando desde bien joven, compaginando con los estudios y aportando en casa, no por gusto sino por necesidad, mucha necesidad además; te aseguró que el día que tenga hijos evitaré en la medida de lo posible que tengan que pasar las calamidades y apuros que he tenido que pasar yo.


----------



## Maicolin (3 Sep 2011)

cacereño dijo:


> Mis padres no me quieren cobrar por vivir en casa, simplemente son clase media-alta, el dinero les sobra y no sienten que les esté parasitando. Durante mucho tiempo he estado trabajando fuera de España y vivían con una angustia permanente a no volver a verme. Ahora estoy en casa y son muy felices.
> 
> Yo trabajo por cuenta ajena y tengo un negocio que complementa mi salario. Ahorro todo lo que puedo porque dentro de unos años me gustaría tener varios negocios en diversas ramas. Prefiero vivir con mis padres para capitalizarme y no ser una cuentajenista arrastrao para el resto de mi vida.
> 
> Para muchos del foro seguramente que soy un tacaño de mierda que puede vivir independizado pero me puede el ansia de dinero. Y quizás tenga razón. Pero es que a mí lo que piense la gente me trae sin cuidado.





pero tu caso,no es de un casa papi, o si? Si te critican ati es de ser inutiles,la familia es lo primero....yo lo siento por aquellos que tan jovenes abandonaron la casa,creo que se perdieron muchas cosas de las que solo puedes disfrutar viviendo con tus padres,para mi un casapapi es alguien que es mas bien un parasito que no tiene estudios algunos o muy escasos y pasa de buscarse un trabajo y que no contribuye a casa siendo que podria ser necesario su aportacion.....en mi casa nunca hizo falta mi dinero,iba y venia cuando queria y asi tenia mas dinero para viajar o vivir la vida....pagar 500€ de alquiler pudiendo vivir en casa??? Hhaha ni loco,siendo que me traia los ligues que queria y que tenia otras dos casas de campo para ir los fines o llevarme los ligues... si soy un casapapi me rio de los que rajan de mi....tengo amigos que pronto se independizaron o casaron,y se reian de mi pseudo-inmadurez....que si estaba en casa con los papis...ok, se metieron en zulos,muchos estan divorciados,siguen en el mismo trabajo de mierda,mismo empleo mismo coche,sin aspiraciones a nada,como amargados..los que no estan pagandole los vicios a sus EXs....joder,y lo bien que he vivido yo? y sin molestar a mis padres claro....me vais a decir que ellos han madurado mas que yo ? que fue por su bien lo de irse pronto de casa?......me quedo con mi vida mil veces antes que con las suyas...para empezar no tengo que comerme ningun :: ni estoy ya aburrido de mi matrimonio como ellos....


----------



## Enteradilla (3 Sep 2011)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Una cosa:
> 
> No es una contradiccion el decir que los casapapis contribuis a no inflar los precios del alquiler, pero al mismo tiempo ahorrais todos como putas para comprar, por ende inflando los precios de compra?
> 
> Si todos ahorrais mucho, todos estais dispuestos a pagar mas, hay mas competitividad por los pisos, ergo los precios suben.



Mmmm no lo creo, no creo que alguien que se ha pasado por ejemplo 10 años ahorrando y que tiene por ejemplo 100.000€ se desprenda tan facilmente de ellos por cuatro paredes, no solo te desprendes del dinero sino de una gran tranquilidad, de poder dormir tranquilo por las noches; de estar tranquilo ante una perdida de trabajo o cualquier cuestión similar.

Creo que alguien que ha sido tan responsable y ahorrador como para juntar esa cantidad mirará mucho donde lo gasta.


----------



## ultrametrik (3 Sep 2011)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Yo lo que me he dado cuenta es que casi todos los comunistas de este foro son casapapis. Alguna explicación?



Seguramente, no conoces suficientes casapapis. Hay de todos los pelajes.


----------



## Don Pantunflo (4 Sep 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1F3wgz8LsIk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (4 Sep 2011)

ultrametrik dijo:


> Seguramente, no conoces suficientes casapapis. Hay de todos los pelajes.



No digo que todos los casapapis sean comunistas.

Digo que todos los comunistas son casapapis.

Son 2 cosas totalmente distintas, tu afirmacion no tiene sentido.


----------



## bule (4 Sep 2011)

Los casapapis tienen una vida envidiada por los no casapapis. De ahí las críticas que siempre ha habido hacia ellos. En España se envidia a los ricos, los guapos y cada vez más a los casapapis, precisamente porque no tienen hipoteca mientras el resto sí la tiene. Se les diferencia de lejos, suelen andar erguidos porque no llevan una losa en la chepa del banco santander o bbva. Muchos querrían ser casapapis pero ya no pueden; eso sí, nunca lo aceptarán.

Hay ahora una nueva especie de casapapis. La envidiada por todo el mundo. No es el friki pajero del que huyen las mujeres. Son hombres y mujeres que siendo guapos y teniendo dinero, siguen viviendo en casa de sus padres porque es mejor inversión que independizarse. Son felices como nadie. Gastan a toco mocho y ahorran 80% de sus ingresos para su futuro si el guano les deja. Mientras disfrutan de sus padres y sus padres de ellos ayudando en los requeridos de la vivienda.

Para más inri, esto que ahora se llama casapapis, es algo que la naturaleza humana ha hecho siempre. Desde tiempos inmemoriales, la casa del padre se ha usado para integrar familias enteras. Todos los hijos con sus mujeres y sobrinos y nietos en la misma finca, cuidando el campo y colaborando. De hecho esto de la emancipación no es más que un burdo invento de la sociedad moderna para fomentar el consumismo, perdiéndose las raíces básicas del ser humano. En las tribus indígenas no existe emancipación. Nunca ha existido. Solo existe en la sociedad moderna. Por eso ahora los viejos mueren solos. Antes morían acompañados disfrutando de sus hijos hasta el día de su muerte. 

Pero claro, eso es de casapapis... 

Todo el mundo debería conocer más de la historia de la humanidad. La emancipación es ha sido y será un simple invento marketiniano para vender más casas a pisistos. Y vaya si ha funcionado. 

Ahora hasta los principes se emancipan. antes heredaban los palacios del padre. Pero nuestro principito por ejemplo se ha hecho su misero-palacete para independizarse con su puctita y estar en la onda de los más hombres hechos y derechos.

Ojala los casapapis vengan para quedarse por los siglos de los siglos. La humanidad sería mucho más feliz en su conjunto, en familia.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (4 Sep 2011)

Avionero dijo:


> No se como la gente aguanta tanto tiempo en casa de sus padres, se vive bien y tal pero la sensación de falta de independencia es frustrante. Será porque yo salí de casa de mis padres a los 16, no se, pero no entiendo lo de los casapapis salvo que estés en la miseria más absoluta. *Joer, un mileurista puede meterse perfectamente en un piso compartido incluso en Madrid, y no hablo de hace 20 años, hasta hace 4 años esa era más o menos mi situación.*
> 
> Por otra parte, a riesgo de generalizar, en el trabajo he podido apreciar una falta de madurez en los casapapis, más acusada a medida que pasan más años en este estado, frente a otros compañeros no casapapis. No digo que la inmadurez les haga casapapis sino al contrario.
> 
> Pero dicho esto, que cada uno viva como quiera.



El mileurismo en madrid es miseria, es como cobrar el SMI en Zaragoza.

Con 1000 euros + algún ingreso ocasional por proyecto, vivo en Zaragolfa de alquiler en piso de 60m con calefacción y AC, mantengo coche, pago facturas, pago garaje, salgo los fines y me voy de viaje.:rolleye:

Una cosa es independizarse de los padres y otra es pasar a compartir con otras personas piso.

Eso no es emancipación, eso es hacinamiento forzoso debido a los sueldos de mierda y abusos de los rentistas. :rolleye:


----------



## Ni_muerta! (4 Sep 2011)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Creo que fue Aristóteles el que aconsejaba que el hombre se casara a partir de los 37 años, y la mujer a los 17, lol, que máquina.
> 
> El método ese puerco de hoy día consistente en emparientarse a los 14, casarse a los 20 y parir a los 22,* lo único que consigue es introducirte de una forma temprana en la cadena esclavizadora de la procreación y la manutención del superorganismo *(sistema), mermando las opciones que pudieras tener de alcanzar algún tipo de contemplación o autorealización como individuo, o algo de eso  .
> 
> Si eres uno de los acaparadores que no necesitan buscarse las habichuelas cada día, está claro que te da igual soltar churumbeles antes que después.



De lo contrario, al no independizarte joven, obligas a tus padres a mantenerse en esa cadena durante muchos años mas....

Ojo, independizarse no significa tener porpia casa; indepedizarse es hacerse cada uno a cargo de su vida, sus responsabilidades y sus obligaciones, y todo esto se puede hacer bajo el mismo techo que tus padres.



tekdee dijo:


> Soy casapapi y cuento mi caso.
> 
> ¿Por qué soy casapapi? Básicamente para ahorrar todo lo que pueda.
> 
> ...



Y le parecerá bonito...

Ya me se el final, cuando salga de casa dejara de hacerselo su madre para que se lo haga su mujer.

Es que conozco muchos asi, sabusté?? 



Hecatómbico dijo:


> Qué manía con que los hijos tienen que sufrir y pasarlas canutas en un mundo claramente hostil y en sus mejores años de vida "por su bien" . Si no son unos ni-nis no entiendo esa mentalidad .
> 
> Los padres están para apoyar a sus hijos y viceversa cuando las cosas vienen mal dadas como ocurre en la actualidad .



Por supuesto, estan para apoyarse. Pero creo que el forero ferengi no se refiere a casos en los que la familia se apoya, sino en personas que deciden como modo de vida la manera de evadir completamente hacerse responsables de su vida. 

A mi marido cuando lo conocí era un casapapi, a el le cuesta reconocerlo, proque aunque aportaba dinero a su casa, la madre le tenia todos los calzoncillos doblados por colores... mas tierno; lo malo es que sigue creyendo que las lavadoras se ponen solas, y cuando le toca quedarse con nuestra hija se la lleva a su madre... 

Yo me fuí de casa a los 18, pero podria perfectamente ser casapapi, de hecho mis hermanos lo son, los 3 estudian y no recogen ni un calcetin sucio.


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Aunque he de admitir, Ferengi, que el hilo me está haciendo gracia, y que el sujeto que describes en el es un ser un tanto patetico, estoy empezando a pensar que tus intenciones no son del todo honestas.
> 
> Porque ese odio que transmites hacia ese casapapi que *no hace ningún daño*, solo puede esconder dos cosas:
> 
> ...



Aqui todo el mundo habla de primos, amigos etc etc pepitos llega uno, habla de casapapis y "transmito" odio...

la verdad podre haber cogido alguna palabra un poco mas fuerte para que el casapapi parezca patetico.. pero odiarlo, Esto me parece extraño se puede hacer hilos de pepitos que no tengan odio ni intereses economicos etc etc.. pero no se puede hacer lo mismo sobre casapapis, lo cierto es que conocer la fauna casapapi, puede ser fundamental para entender ciertas cosas economicas ya que asi entendemos a una parte de los consumidores que pueden llegar a influir en oferta y en el precio con la fuerza de su demanda.


----------



## Pedorro (4 Sep 2011)

> Por otra parte, a riesgo de generalizar, en el trabajo he podido apreciar una falta de madurez en los casapapis, más acusada a medida que pasan más años en este estado, frente a otros compañeros no casapapis. No digo que la inmadurez les haga casapapis sino al contrario.





Yo esto es algo que siempre he pensado.

De hecho, fue algo de lo que me dí cuenta cuando empecé a ir a Uk los veranos y posteriomente emigré permanentemente.

Allí la gente se pira de casa pronto, y eso les hace madurar mucho más deprisa. Yo siempre decía que una chavala de 20 años en UK era como una de 25 o 26 (o más) en España ...

Alguien que se cada en casa de los padres, no aprende a valerse por si mismo, y se quedan de eternos adolescentes. Todos les parece muy dificil y muy complicado, y si les hablas de irse de casa, te empiezan a hablar de todo tipo de dificultades que lo hacen imposible, dificultades con las que todos hemos tenido que lidiar y al final no son tales, pero que a ellos, desde su ignorancia, falta de experiencia y miedo a enfrentarse a lo desconocido, les imposibilita dejar de ser unos casapapis.




Y sí ... cada uno que haga lo que le de la gana y escoja la mejor opción. Si uno quiere vivir con sus padres por decisión propia, pues chapó .... pero lo que me revienta es los que viven en casa de sus padres y se pasan todo el dia lloriqueando porque según ellos no se pueden independizar, incluso a veces gente universitaria, con contratos indefinidos y sueldos por encima de la media.


----------



## McFly (4 Sep 2011)

El hilo es fantástico!!!!
Solo mirando los thanks te das cuenta de quien es casapapi, pepito, triunfador del pisito, y mucho mas.... Chincheta para este hilo ya! Ahora entiendo muchas posturas de foreros enanteriores hilos y tb se ve claramente que el forero medio le gusta el melachupoyomismo ya que se vena leguas que la gente defiende su propia forma o estilo de vida y no entra a valoras formas alternativas a la suya propia..... Este hilo es la cana Como vía de análisis de conforeros


----------



## Enzo1980 (4 Sep 2011)

Ser un casapapis con mas de 30 años es la situación más antinatural que puede vivir una persona. No es sólo la falta de intimidad, es que el normal desarrollo del individuo en todos los ámbitos se ve mermado (esto no te das cuenta hasta que dejas el "nido" y lo vives en tus propias carnes). 

Ojo, no digo que haya que hipotecarse (para algo está el alquiler), digo que hay que ser independiente a todos los efectos y vivir tu propia vida sin dependencias exteriores (aunque sean bienintencionadas). Es ley de vida, no es sano psicológicamente vivir la vida de un adolescente con 30 años. 

No digo tampoco que los que sean casapapis sean todos unos inmaduros, es posible que haya motivos económicos y personales detrás, lo que digo es que no es, ni debe ser nunca una situación deseable por nadie. Si la economía y la sociedad española nos lleva a esto (generación perdida+ infantilización), no debemos acomodarnos y pensar que no hay otras salidas, las hay, pero implican salir de la zona de "confort" y espabilarse. 

Espero haberme explicado bien. Estos temas son peliagudos porque hay muchas sensibilidades encontradas.


----------



## gabacho (4 Sep 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Aunque he de admitir, Ferengi, que el hilo me está haciendo gracia, y que el sujeto que describes en el es un ser un tanto patetico, estoy empezando a pensar que tus intenciones no son del todo honestas.
> 
> Porque ese odio que transmites hacia ese casapapi que *no hace ningún daño*, solo puede esconder dos cosas:
> 
> ...



A mí también me llama la atención del anti-casapapismo radical de ferengi en el foro. No creo que sea por intereses económicos. Recuerdo un hilo bastante interesante en el que lloriqueaba porque su familia y amigos le ponían a parir por meter pasta en rebotes bursátiles de matildes en vez de "himbertir" en ladrillo y tal... Lo de la envidia podría ser.

Pero tiene bastante razón en que un casapapi y un pepito deberían ser igualmente machacables en un foro como éste. Al fin y al cabo un casapapi es un prepepito, es decir, alquilarestirareldinerista: el techo me lo tiene que pagar otro, ahora mis viejos, luego el siguiente pringao cuando sea un viejuno y quiera recuperar mi "himbersióh".

Los casapapis (la mayoría) sí causan "daño" macroeconómico. Han colaborado en el cuencoarrocismo aceptando salarios de mierda (ya que una falsa beca les da pa las copas y el iphone, el resto paga mamá). También han colaborado a la inflación galopante de precios de ocio.

En fin, que en este foro se dispara con bala a todo lo que se mueve, son nuestras costumbres y tal... :rolleye:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (4 Sep 2011)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Una cosa:
> 
> No es una contradiccion el decir que los casapapis contribuis a no inflar los precios del alquiler, pero al mismo tiempo ahorrais todos como putas para comprar, por ende inflando los precios de compra?
> 
> Si todos ahorrais mucho, todos estais dispuestos a pagar mas, hay mas competitividad por los pisos, ergo los precios suben.





Enteradilla dijo:


> Mmmm no lo creo, no creo que alguien que se ha pasado por ejemplo 10 años ahorrando y que tiene por ejemplo 100.000€ se desprenda tan facilmente de ellos por cuatro paredes, no solo te desprendes del dinero sino de una gran tranquilidad, de poder dormir tranquilo por las noches; de estar tranquilo ante una perdida de trabajo o cualquier cuestión similar.
> 
> Creo que alguien que ha sido tan responsable y ahorrador como para juntar esa cantidad mirará mucho donde lo gasta.



O sea, que el que ahorra durante 10 anyos siendo un casapapi, "magicamente" adquiere una capacidad especial para valorar mas el dinero, pero el que paga mensualmente un alquiler+agua+electricidad+gas+impuestos+seguros+coche mientras trabaja, no tiene esa capacidad "especial", y le da igual pagar alquileres inflados porque es tonto y valora menos el dinero.

Lo he entendido bien, no?

Mi experiencia me dice lo contrario, los casapapis no tienen ni zorra de gastos y valoran menos el dinero, no saben exactamente cuanto tienen que pagar al mes aparte de la letra, y luego se pillan los dedos al cipotecarse.


----------



## tekdee (4 Sep 2011)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Mi experiencia me dice lo contrario, los casapapis no tienen ni zorra de gastos y valoran menos el dinero, no saben exactamente cuanto tienen que pagar al mes aparte de la letra, y luego se pillan los dedos al cipotecarse.



Pues para eso mismo se ahorra, para tener que cipotecarse lo menos posible.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (4 Sep 2011)

tekdee dijo:


> Pues para eso mismo se ahorra, para tener que cipotecarse lo menos posible.



Vamos a ver, esta demostrado que las subvenciones aumentan los precios (como la desgravacion por compra de vivienda), y este dinero pasa directamente a los constructores.

Si das una facilidad a mucha gente para pagar mas, el precio automaticamente sube.

De esta manera, si tenemos muchos casapapis ahorrando mas de lo normal, (una subvencion realmente), automaticamente los precios suben.

De hecho, diria que uno de los causantes de la burbuja serian los casapapis que ahorraban y no se iban hasta que se casaban y que iban directos a cipotecarse.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (4 Sep 2011)

Yo soy casapapi. Y lo soy por que en mi situación familiar, prefiero ayudar a mi madre que al primer zorrón en busca de patrocinadores. Por que con los precios que hay de alquiler, y ya no digamos de compra, prefiero invertir mi sueldo en depósitos y hobbies que en el cayenne del palillero de turno. Por que me dejan a mi bola desde que tengo 14 años y en casi todo tengo independencia. Cuando los precios de los pisos bajen y me plantee la posibilidad de comprar o alquilar ( si una cosa baja en mayor o menor medida la otra también) entonces tendré dinero ahorrado y no me tocara cipotecarme mas de lo necesario. En esta sociedad de mierda, ser un casapapi entra dentro de mi huelga de consumo.


----------



## Hecatómbico (4 Sep 2011)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Mi experiencia me dice lo contrario, los casapapis no tienen ni zorra de gastos y valoran menos el dinero, no saben exactamente cuanto tienen que pagar al mes aparte de la letra, y luego se pillan los dedos al cipotecarse.



Aquí un casapapis que lleva la contabilidad de su familia . Llevo un control férreo sobre las cuentas , hago de subastero para ellos , que no les cobren comisiones en los bancos porque cuando les cogí sus asuntos era una verdadera sangría de recursos , les busco las mejores ofertas para los suministros caseros . Cuando llega un recibo de seguros u otros servicios más subidito de la cuenta me muevo en plan "amagante" para que no les sableen . En definitiva , aplicando lonchafinismo y manteniéndome informado les ahorro bastante pasta por un lado y que ganen más por el otro . 

Aparte de eso contribuyo en las tareas domésticas y no recibo pagas . 

No quieren mi dinero porque como se dice a veces "tienen la luz paga"

¿Problem? Ninguno . Lo mismo hay muchos como yo , pero claro , no interesa contarlo .


----------



## atpc (4 Sep 2011)

Enzo1980 dijo:


> Ser un casapapis con mas de 30 años es la situación más antinatural que puede vivir una persona. No es sólo la falta de intimidad, es que el normal desarrollo del individuo en todos los ámbitos se ve mermado (esto no te das cuenta hasta que dejas el "nido" y lo vives en tus propias carnes).
> 
> Ojo, no digo que haya que hipotecarse (para algo está el alquiler), digo que hay que ser independiente a todos los efectos y vivir tu propia vida sin dependencias exteriores (aunque sean bienintencionadas). Es ley de vida, no es sano psicológicamente vivir la vida de un adolescente con 30 años.
> 
> ...



Yo sinceramente, que vivo en casa de mis padres todavia, lo que veo antinatural es firmar hipotecas a 30 o 40 años... e incluso pagar un 60% de un sueldo mileurista (de esos que acostumbran a cobrar la gente que le gusta independizarse) por un cuchitril mugriento.


----------



## HOOOR (4 Sep 2011)

Los casapapis son escoria y punto. Nadie con mas de 30 años puede defender, que vivir con los padres a esa edad pueda ser deseable y sano. Amos no jodamos...


----------



## Torosalvaje (4 Sep 2011)

Enzo1980 dijo:


> Ser un casapapis con mas de 30 años es la situación más antinatural que puede vivir una persona. No es sólo la falta de intimidad, es que el normal desarrollo del individuo en todos los ámbitos se ve mermado (esto no te das cuenta hasta que dejas el "nido" y lo vives en tus propias carnes).
> 
> Ojo, no digo que haya que hipotecarse (para algo está el alquiler), digo que hay que ser independiente a todos los efectos y vivir tu propia vida sin dependencias exteriores (aunque sean bienintencionadas). Es ley de vida, no es sano psicológicamente vivir la vida de un adolescente con 30 años.
> 
> ...



Es un país pobre como España, con más de 5 millones de parados y subiendo, donde los jóvenes y no tan jóvenes encadenan temporadas de paro con trabajos precarios e infraremunerados escribir este comentario es tan absurdo y tan cínico como decirle a un somalí desnutrido que tiene que ingerir más calorías porque no comer no es sano.


----------



## Hecatómbico (4 Sep 2011)

atpc dijo:


> Yo sinceramente, que vivo en casa de mis padres todavia, lo que veo antinatural es firmar hipotecas a 30 o 40 años... e incluso pagar un 60% de un sueldo mileurista (de esos que acostumbran a cobrar la gente que le gusta independizarse) por un cuchitril mugriento.



Para muchos de los aquí presentes hacer el primo de manera tan colosal e irreversible es síntoma de madurez y de saber desenvolverse . No hay que buscarle explicación , son sus costumbres .


----------



## HOOOR (4 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Aquí un casapapis que lleva la contabilidad de su familia . Llevo un control férreo sobre las cuentas , hago de subastero para ellos , que no les cobren comisiones en los bancos porque cuando les cogí sus asuntos era una verdadera sangría de recursos , les busco las mejores ofertas para los suministros caseros . Cuando llega un recibo de seguros u otros servicios más subidito de la cuenta me muevo en plan "amagante" para que no les sableen . En definitiva , aplicando lonchafinismo y manteniéndome informado les ahorro bastante pasta por un lado y que ganen más por el otro .
> 
> Aparte de eso contribuyo en las tareas domésticas y no recibo pagas .
> 
> ...





Es que para mi, eso no entra en la definicion de casapapi, tal como yo la entiendo.

Tu vives en la misma casa de tus padres, pero no eres un casapapi. Tu eres consciente, de la ventaja y del hecho parasitario de vivir con ellos, y lo contrarrestas, ofreciendoles asesoramiento financiero. Esta bien.


----------



## HOOOR (4 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Para muchos de los aquí presentes hacer el primo de manera tan colosal e irreversible es síntoma de madurez y de saber desenvolverse . No hay que buscarle explicación , son sus costumbres .





Es que ese argumento es muy perverso, porque pasa por encima la opcion del alquiler. Para vosotros solo hay dos posiblidades, o hipotecon o parasitismo. Obviais la tercera via porque es mucho mas comoda la segunda. Se os ve el plumero.


----------



## Hecatómbico (4 Sep 2011)

HOOOR dijo:


> Es que ese argumento es muy perverso, porque pasa por encima la opcion del alquiler. Para vosotros solo hay dos posiblidades, o hipotecon o parasitismo. Obviais la tercera via porque es mucho mas comoda la segunda. Se os ve el plumero.



¿ A cuánto me lo alquilas ? Alquilar a precios estratosféricos intentando sacar rentabilidades del 20% es un intento de parasitar a los demás . 

A los que no les cuadra , les gusta llamar parásitos a los que no pasan por el aro .


----------



## atpc (4 Sep 2011)

HOOOR dijo:


> Es que para mi, eso no entra en la definicion de casapapi, tal como yo la entiendo.
> 
> Tu vives en la misma casa de tus padres, pero no eres un casapapi. Tu eres consciente, de la ventaja y del hecho parasitario de vivir con ellos, y lo contrarrestas, ofreciendoles asesoramiento financiero. Esta bien.



Parece ser que si vives en casa de tus padres, por el motivo que sea, eres un casapapi aprovechado, chupoctero, egoista, inmaduro, niñato, .... y demas lindezas que nuestro gran ferengi y compañia nos regala.

Se nos mide a todos por el mismo rasero.... asi son ellos... lo curioso es que luego vas viendo cosas curiosas... como por ejemplo que a la señorita animosa sus papis le amueblaron el pisin nuevo porque no le quedaba un puto duro 

En fin... que haya gente vaga, inmadura, golfa,... que se aprovecha de los suyos... los ahi en todos lados... no hace falta estar en casa de tus padres fisicamente para pertenecer a ese perfil.


----------



## UnoMas? (4 Sep 2011)

atpc dijo:


> Yo sinceramente, que vivo en casa de mis padres todavia, lo que veo antinatural es firmar hipotecas a 30 o 40 años... e incluso pagar un 60% de un sueldo mileurista (de esos que acostumbran a cobrar la gente que le gusta independizarse) por un cuchitril mugriento.



Conozco un independizado, camarero, unos 25 años. Hipotecado de por vida laboral + coche nuevo (no podía ser menos).

Vive de las propinas, cuando las hay.

Los recibos de su nuevo piso los pagan los padres, ademas de una provisión mensual en alimentos que le lleva su madre, que a su vez aprovecha para planchar, lavar, poner lavadora, etc; su hermano le recarga el móvil.

El coche en el garage, no hay pasta para el . Solo lo saca a pasear el sábado noche y no todos.

Vive a unos 2-3 km de la supercasa de sus padres donde bien podría habitar una sola planta como hacia hace años.

Pero no, es un chico BLUE.


----------



## Enzo1980 (4 Sep 2011)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Es un país pobre como España, con más de 5 millones de parados y subiendo, donde los jóvenes y no tan jóvenes encadenan temporadas de paro con trabajos precarios e infraremunerados escribir este comentario es tan absurdo y tan cínico como decirle a un somalí desnutrido que tiene que ingerir más calorías porque no comer no es sano.



Lo que es cínico, además de absurdo, es querer justificar lo injustificable echando la culpa de todo a la economía y al país, y no reconociendo la incompetencia y el conformismo propio. Que pasa, ¿no hay países donde se vive mucho peor que en España y la gente se independiza igualmente antes de los 30? Levántate del sofá hostias!


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Sep 2011)

Si yo estuviese solterón, no me gustaria estar en casa de mis papis mayormente porque mi padre siempre me ha tocado los ******** pero tener que irse sí o sí tampoco. Solo si la situación económica lo permite.
Otro asunto son los parásitos, como ese que sale en las historietas de EL JUEVES


----------



## Bubble Boy (4 Sep 2011)

GG, casapapi por excelencia:


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (4 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> ¿ A cuánto me lo alquilas ? Alquilar a precios estratosféricos intentando sacar rentabilidades del 20% es un intento de parasitar a los demás .
> 
> A los que no les cuadra , les gusta llamar parásitos a los que no pasan por el aro .



En España las rentabilidades del alquiler son un 4-5% después de impuestos considerando los precios de mercado actuales. Si el piso es grande (+ de 100m2) las rentabilidades son incluso menores. Anda que si estuvieseis en Inglaterra donde las rentabilidades del 10% sí que son normales.
Esta claro que los alquileres bajaran al ritmo de los precios de venta pero, a los precios actuales los alquileres son baratos en comparación con el precio de venta, no así con los salarios.


----------



## SturmBrick (4 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Aqui todo el mundo habla de primos, amigos etc etc pepitos llega uno, habla de casapapis y "transmito" odio...
> 
> la verdad podre haber cogido alguna palabra un poco mas fuerte para que el casapapi parezca patetico.. pero odiarlo, Esto me parece extraño se puede hacer hilos de pepitos que no tengan odio ni intereses economicos etc etc.. pero no se puede hacer lo mismo sobre casapapis, lo cierto es que conocer la fauna casapapi, puede ser fundamental para entender ciertas cosas economicas ya que asi entendemos a una parte de los* consumidores que pueden llegar a influir en oferta y en el precio con la fuerza de su demanda*.



Pero si precisamente no demandan, lo que si puede influir es que muchos casapapis son gente que se ha metido a hacer ingenierias asi que no tienen pelas para pagar un alquiler abusivo, y que al terminar si son validos en vez de tragar mierda y generar demanda aqui se abriran al extranjero donde si curraran de lo suyo y demandaran vivienda.


----------



## Hecatómbico (4 Sep 2011)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> En España las rentabilidades del alquiler son un 4-5% después de impuestos considerando los precios de mercado actuales. Si el piso es grande (+ de 100m2) las rentabilidades son incluso menores. Anda que si estuvieseis en Inglaterra donde las rentabilidades del 10% sí que son normales.
> Esta claro que los alquileres bajaran al ritmo de los precios de venta pero, a los precios actuales los alquileres son baratos en comparación con el precio de venta, no así con los salarios.



Sí bueno , la cuota de amortización para precios burbujeados (y por tanto ficticios) sale por un buen pico . No es mi problema , es problema del pepito .

¿ Alguna matización respecto a los que no pagan impuestos por el alquiler a menores de 30 ?

Por cierto , pon las fuentes del cálculo para echarnos unas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Sep 2011)

bule dijo:


> Los casapapis tienen una vida envidiada por los no casapapis. De ahí las críticas que siempre ha habido hacia ellos. En España se envidia a los ricos, los guapos y cada vez más a los casapapis, precisamente porque no tienen hipoteca mientras el resto sí la tiene. Se les diferencia de lejos, suelen andar erguidos porque no llevan una losa en la chepa del banco santander o bbva. Muchos querrían ser casapapis pero ya no pueden; eso sí, nunca lo aceptarán.
> 
> Hay ahora una nueva especie de casapapis. La envidiada por todo el mundo. No es el friki pajero del que huyen las mujeres. Son hombres y mujeres que siendo guapos y teniendo dinero, siguen viviendo en casa de sus padres porque es mejor inversión que independizarse. Son felices como nadie. Gastan a toco mocho y ahorran 80% de sus ingresos para su futuro si el guano les deja. Mientras disfrutan de sus padres y sus padres de ellos ayudando en los requeridos de la vivienda.
> 
> ...



Amén a eso.

La destrucción de la familia y el aislamiento del individuo frente a la sociedad ha sido un grán logro para esta sociedad deshumanizada postmierdosa. Divide y vencerás...


----------



## PumukiCabreado (4 Sep 2011)

UnoMas? dijo:


> Conozco un independizado, camarero, unos 25 años. Hipotecado de por vida laboral + coche nuevo (no podía ser menos).
> 
> Vive de las propinas, cuando las hay.
> 
> ...



Su ruina me provocaria una carcajada cuanto menos, vaya pringao. 

Pringaaaaooooooo!!!


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2011)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Una cosa es independizarse de los padres y otra es pasar a compartir con otras personas piso.



Compartir piso tal vez no sea la solucion ideal para cortar el cordon umbilical, pero es una solucion barata, y que posibilita hacer ciertas cosas que no podrias hacer, siempre me ha sorprendido que en este foro tan "copiemosaeuropa" no se vea como una opcion valida, sobretodo cuando vemos a los erasmus con becas submileuristas vivienda en piso compartido y para ellos no es "deshonor" esa opcion, y cuando yo lo he visto muchas veces en europeos compartir piso o al menos en los paises donde he estado y luego para rematar que los que han estado en america, dia que es mas que habitual ver a ente de 30 y pico años compartir piso y aqui proponerselo a un submileurista de 700 euros que se quiera independizar, se ofende, porque para eso ahorra para el adobado...


----------



## randolf_carter (4 Sep 2011)

Parece que te jode que alguien viva en casa de sus padres con 40. Por lo menos esos no han arruinado el país. Los pepitos, al contrario si.

Yo vivo solo, pero no soy mucho más maduro que cuando vivía con mis padres. La madurez es otra cosa. Si tienes 30, vives solo, y solo te preocupas de salir, follar, y emborracharte no eres mucho mejor que uno de 40 que no haga nada.

Sinceramente, pura envidia.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (4 Sep 2011)

pepe_perez dijo:


> He aquí la raíz de todo el odio casapapil.
> 
> En realidad juegan con ventaja y os joden, ¿a que sí?



No juegan con ventaja, son como los pepitos suicidas sin cabeza que se endeudan hasta las cejas, que tiran los precios hacia arriba.

Ojo que los que ahorren y luego no estén dispuestos a pagar barbaridades por los pisos, esos si tienen mi bendición. A los que ataco es a un porcentaje de los casapapis, que han actuado como pepitos.

Obviamente dentro del foro, al ser burbujistas, muy pocos entran en esa categoría. Me refiero a casapapis no-burbujistas.


----------



## racional (4 Sep 2011)

Es evidente que existe envidia a los casapapis, mientras los otros tienen que dedicar a pagar 700€ de hipoteca el casapapi puede gastarse ese dinero en irse varios dias al Caribe sin estress.


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2011)

racional dijo:


> Es evidente que existe envidia a los casapapis, mientras los otros tienen que dedicar a pagar 700€ de hipoteca el casapapi puede gastarse ese dinero en irse varios dias al Caribe sin estress.



Mientras yo puede llegar ligues a mi casa cuando me de la gana , los casapapis tiene que rezar para que sus papis puedan irse un finde para follar.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (4 Sep 2011)

racional dijo:


> Es evidente que existe envidia a los casapapis, mientras los otros tienen que dedicar a pagar 700€ de hipoteca el casapapi puede gastarse ese dinero en irse varios dias al Caribe sin estress.



Otro pre-pepito venido de forocoches. De verdad te crees que en este foro muchos pagan hipoteca? Tan poco has aprendido desde 2009?


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2011)

PumukiCabreado dijo:


> Su ruina me provocaria una carcajada cuanto menos, vaya pringao.
> 
> Pringaaaaooooooo!!!



Este hilo ni siquiera es de pepitos, y ya se habla de alegrarse de la ruina de un pepito ... para el que dijo que "no era habitual" hace pocas paginas.. siento decirtelo. pero esto es un owned...


----------



## Latun King (4 Sep 2011)

Howard Wolowitz, personaje de la serie big bang theory, tiene una forma peculiar de resolver el problema. Aunque vive con su madre, pero se empeña en decir que es su madre la que vive con él. Fácil, ¿no?

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/2414656?title=0&amp;byline=0&amp;portrait=0" width="400" height="230" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/2414656">Cómo ligar, según Howard (The Big Bang Theory) - Parte 1</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/guille">Guille</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Mientras yo puede llegar ligues a mi casa cuando me de la gana , los casapapis tiene que rezar para que sus papis puedan irse un finde para follar.



jajaja ahora el argumento del folleteo... A cuantos ligues te has llevado tu a tu casa?

Lo que pasa que teneis una envidia insana porque jugamos con ventaja. Yo pienso que es igual de inteligente irse de alquiler que estar en casa de tus padre y ahorrar para una vivienda. Aqui lo que se critica es que la gente se mete en casas sin poder pagarlas, pero pudiendo pagarlas que hay de malo en comprar?

Envidia....


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (4 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Sí bueno , la cuota de amortización para precios burbujeados (y por tanto ficticios) sale por un buen pico . No es mi problema , es problema del pepito .
> 
> ¿ Alguna matización respecto a los que no pagan impuestos por el alquiler a menores de 30 ?
> 
> Por cierto , pon las fuentes del cálculo para echarnos unas :XX::XX::XX:



El calculo no es muy complejo. Piso decente dentro de la M-30 de 2 hab en Madrid se vende por 200000 y se alquila por 800e. Los impuestos a los que me refiero son el IBI (las ganancias estan exentas para menores de 35, no 30). IBI+ comunidad+mantenimiento pongamos 100 tirando muy por abajo. Sale un 4.2% de amortización.

Mira, estoy convencido que la mayoria de los casapapis en el momento en el que tenga que independizarse (conocen chica, les sale un trabajo en otra ciudad...) acaban comprando un piso sin plantearse que este caro, barato o si les compensa alquilar un año o dos a la espera. 
Si el piso que te gusta, se vendiese por 80000e y se alquilase por 300e. Además pongamos que tienes los 80000e ahorrados. ¿Comprarias?, ¿alquilarias?, ¿seguirias en casa de tus padres? Si tu respuesta es que comprarias incondicionalmente eres un pepito en potencia. Creo que eso es lo que principalmente estamos criticando de los casa-papis, que considerais que la única alternativa es la hipoteca.


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Sep 2011)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> El calculo no es muy complejo. Piso decente dentro de la M-30 de 2 hab en Madrid se vende por 200000 y se alquila por 800e. Los impuestos a los que me refiero son el IBI (las ganancias estan exentas para menores de 35, no 30). IBI+ comunidad+mantenimiento pongamos 100 tirando muy por abajo. Sale un 4.2% de amortización.
> 
> Mira, estoy convencido que la mayoria de los casapapis en el momento en el que tenga que independizarse (conocen chica, les sale un trabajo en otra ciudad...) acaban comprando un piso sin plantearse que este caro, barato o si les compensa alquilar un año o dos a la espera.
> Si el piso que te gusta, se vendiese por 80000e y se alquilase por 300e. Además pongamos que tienes los 80000e ahorrados. ¿Comprarias?, ¿alquilarias?, ¿seguirias en casa de tus padres? Si tu respuesta es que comprarias incondicionalmente eres un pepito en potencia. Creo que eso es lo que principalmente estamos criticando de los casa-papis, que considerais que la única alternativa es la hipoteca.




Que qué hay de malo en meterse en una hipoteca si la puedes pagar? Parece que solo veis la opcion del alquiler o zipotecon inasumible...


----------



## Hecatómbico (4 Sep 2011)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> El calculo no es muy complejo. Piso decente dentro de la M-30 de 2 hab en Madrid se vende por 200000 y se alquila por 800e. Los impuestos a los que me refiero son el IBI (las ganancias estan exentas para menores de 35, no 30). IBI+ comunidad+mantenimiento pongamos 100 tirando muy por abajo. Sale un 4.2% de amortización.



Claro que el cálculo no es muy complejo si lo haces tú . Cierto que la exención es hasta los 35 (para que nos hagamos una idea de lo que se va considerando "joven emancipado") . Pero me refería a la tributación del IRPF . Hablas del IBI ... Bueno , esto va por ayuntamientos y habrá quienes contemplen ese beneficio y en distintas modalidades y quienes no . 

¿4,2% de amortización? ¿ein? ¿has hecho el cáculo por sistema de amortización por cuotas constantes o en función del uso? ¿qué vida útil le has puesto a la vivienda? ¿y valor residual? ¿o lo confundes con la supuesta rentabilidad que has cocinado en unos minutos?


----------



## interludio (4 Sep 2011)

y los que sean casapapis porque no hay trabajo y no pueda trabajar? también cuentan?


----------



## jdblazquez (4 Sep 2011)

Vaya hilo más absurdo.

Que cada uno haga lo que le salga de los huevos joder, estamos en un país libre.


----------



## Hecatómbico (4 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Mientras yo puede llegar ligues a mi casa cuando me de la gana , los casapapis tiene que rezar para que sus papis puedan irse un finde para follar.



No sabía yo que los casapapis teníamos vetado el acceso a apartamentos , habitaciones de hotel , etc . Además ¿Nuestros ligues no pueden tener casa propia? ¿ Ésa es la excusa que tenías para ser un nuncafollista cuando vivías en el nido familiar ? Cuéntanos más .


----------



## guajiro (4 Sep 2011)

tag: hilo de losers justificandose.


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Sep 2011)

:bla::bla::bla:


guajiro dijo:


> tag: hilo de losers justificandose.


----------



## AMP (4 Sep 2011)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Tal y como está el panorama, los casa papis heredarán la tierra....y los pisitos.



Ya, todos esos adolescentes con canas en los huevos dicen lo mismo. Dan por supuesto un futuro luminoso en el que sus padres les dejarán sus pisos en herencia. 

Curiosamente también están convencidos de la quiebra del país; pero a sus padres no les tocará: tendrán u trabajo bien remunera hasta el día que se jubilen, y luego un retiro dorado con pensiones de campanillas. 

En definitiva, piensan que todo el mundo se irá al paro (menos sus padres), nadie cobrará una pensión (menos sus padres) y el precio de la vivienda se desplomará (excepto la de sus padres). Y tampoco consideran que sus padres acaben hasta los cojones del principito, y lo dejen sin pisitos en herencia.

No sé si son hijos de políticos o son idiotas, directamente.


----------



## Pirro (4 Sep 2011)

Nunca arremetería contra los casapapis en abstracto pues soy uno de ellos. Tengo un sueldo que me podría permitir independizarme casi cómodamente pero una estabilidad laboral muy chunga y perspectivas razonables de perder mi puesto de trabajo en el medio plazo.

Que cada cual viva como le de la gana, está claro. Pero lo que sí me parece moralmente deleznable es trabajar, vivir con tus padres y no aportar.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2011)

Pirro dijo:


> Nunca arremetería contra los casapapis en abstracto pues soy uno de ellos. Tengo un sueldo que me podría permitir independizarme casi cómodamente pero una estabilidad laboral muy chunga y perspectivas razonables de perder mi puesto de trabajo en el medio plazo.
> 
> Que cada cual viva como le de la gana, está claro. Pero lo que sí me parece moralmente deleznable es trabajar, vivir con tus padres y no aportar.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, a mi me pasa mas o menos igual.

Yo tengo curro y no me puedo quejar.

En mi casa aporto bastante pasta, mas o menos lo que me costaria un alquiler en valencia (300 euros), asi que tengo la conciencia tranquila.


----------



## chicken (4 Sep 2011)

Pirro dijo:


> Nunca arremetería contra los casapapis en abstracto pues soy uno de ellos. Tengo un sueldo que me podría permitir independizarme casi cómodamente pero una estabilidad laboral muy chunga y perspectivas razonables de perder mi puesto de trabajo en el medio plazo.
> 
> Que cada cual viva como le de la gana, está claro. Pero lo que sí me parece moralmente deleznable es trabajar, vivir con tus padres y no aportar.



¿Aportar en qué sentido, en el económico, o también cuentan otros aspectos, como hacer la compra, tirar la basura o fregar platos? Porque si nos ceñimos al tema económico, no tiene mucho sentido que una persona que gana 600 euros al mes dé una parte de su escaso sueldo a unos padres que cobran cada mes 4.000 euros (por poner una cantidad) y no tienen que afrontar grandes gastos (terminaron de pagar el piso hace muchos años).


----------



## Enteradilla (4 Sep 2011)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> ¿Aportar en qué sentido, en el económico, o también cuentan otros aspectos, como hacer la compra, tirar la basura o fregar platos? Porque si nos ceñimos al tema económico, no tiene mucho sentido que una persona que gana 600 euros al mes dé una parte de su escaso sueldo a unos padres que cobran cada mes 4.000 euros (por poner una cantidad) y no tienen que afrontar grandes gastos (terminaron de pagar el piso hace muchos años).




Yo tampoco acabo de verle el sentido a aportar en una casa cuando no hay necesidad, yo he aportado y mucho pero era un caso de necesidad extrema; pero sin necesidad creo que es algo egoista por parte de los padres que una persona que gane 600 o 800€ tenga que aportar cuando los padres tienen ingresos, casa pagada y en algunos casos más propiedades.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2011)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> ¿Aportar en qué sentido, en el económico, o también cuentan otros aspectos, como hacer la compra, tirar la basura o fregar platos? Porque si nos ceñimos al tema económico, no tiene mucho sentido que una persona que gana 600 euros al mes dé una parte de su escaso sueldo a unos padres que cobran cada mes 4.000 euros (por poner una cantidad) y no tienen que afrontar grandes gastos (terminaron de pagar el piso hace muchos años).



Si ganas 600 euros al mes le debes dar como minimo a tus padres al menos 150 pavos, que tengan gastos o no es cosa de ellos, como si se lo quieren gastar en farlopa...acaso no se han gastado ellos una pasta en criarte a ti? yo en mi casa doy 300 pavos y me da igual en lo que se lo gaste mi madre, como si se lo gasta en caprichos.

600 euros en casa de paipi&mami es mucha pasta si no aportas nada, se te quedan netos los 600 pavos ya que no gastas en alimentacion ni en facturas ni en alquiler.

Miralo de esta forma, si vivieras de alquiler ganando 1200 euros, la terfcera parte, 400 euros, se te va en el alquiler, otros 400 en comida y facturas, como mucho te quedan 400 euros...como ves, tu con 600 euros en cazsa de papi&mami vives mejor que un independizado con 1200 euros, asi que aporta algo en tu casa, no tienes escusa cabron de mierda.


----------



## Rayero (4 Sep 2011)

¿Algien podría decirme en qué región española existen más casapapis? Evidentemente en las regiones más deprimidas de España el número puede aumentar, pero también en barrios con alto nivel de renta hay muchos que viven del cuento y no aportan nada en casa (un nini auténtico).
Entiendo que con esta pregunta alguien se pueda sentir ofendido pues no nos gusta reconocer que donde vivimos en una región deprimida económicamente. Recuenden: los ricos también lloran.


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2011)

interludio dijo:


> y los que sean casapapis porque no hay trabajo y no pueda trabajar? también cuentan?



Eso es normal, pero vamos, que alguno no tienen trabajo no porque no encuentren.. sino porque ni siquiera mandan curriculums..


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2011)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Yo tampoco acabo de verle el sentido a aportar en una casa cuando no hay necesidad, yo he aportado y mucho pero era un caso de necesidad extrema; pero sin necesidad creo que es algo egoista por parte de los padres que una persona que gane 600 o 800€ tenga que aportar cuando los padres tienen ingresos, casa pagada y en algunos casos más propiedades.



Joder, ganando 800 euros ves mal darle 100 o 200 euros a tus padres? y el dinero que ellos se han gastado criandote que? cuando piensas darles pasta, cuando ganes 2000 y curres para la nasa?

Desde luego, yo tengo una hija como tu y te doy dos opciones, o pones pasta o te piras a un aquiler.


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> No sabía yo que los casapapis teníamos vetado el acceso a apartamentos , habitaciones de hotel , etc . Además ¿Nuestros ligues no pueden tener casa propia? ¿ Ésa es la excusa que tenías para ser un nuncafollista cuando vivías en el nido familiar ? Cuéntanos más .




Interesante ya no solo parasitas a tus padres ya hasta tus ligues.., ademas tambien podria ocurrir que tus ligues no tengan casa, por otra parte una habitacion de hotel puede valer perfectamente 40 o 50 euros osea que para follar 6 dias al mes te gastas 300..

joer con eso te llega con un piso compartido en muchas ciudades y comprarte la comida para ti...

ah vale que hay que plantar y limpiar la ropa y eso no mola.


----------



## KUTRONIO (4 Sep 2011)

Yo fuí casapapi hasta los 38 años aunque de los 30 hasta los 38 me pasaba viajando por el curro casi todos los días fuera sin apenas pasar por casa unos 80 días al año.

Gracias al supersueldo que tenía me pude comprar casa (no aportaba nada a la casa familiar porque mi spadres solos ya se autofinanciaba) 

¿Tuve suerte? QQuizas sí quizas no pero me suelo reir por lo bajo cuando alguno presume de humilde serio, responsable y trabajador...los que me jor viven son los hijos de los ricos


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que qué hay de malo en meterse en una hipoteca si la puedes pagar? Parece que solo veis la opcion del alquiler o zipotecon inasumible...



Yo es que opino que vivimos en un mundo globalizado donde lo de entrar en una empresa y estar toda la vida...pues como que no, ya salio hace tiempo que quienes viven de alquiler y tiene mayor movilidad geografia tienen mas facilidad para encontrar curro si les despiden, por otra un piso comprado puede llegar a ser el 80% del patrimonio y normalmente la recomendacion es diversificar.


----------



## Hecatómbico (4 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Interesante ya no solo parasitas a tus padres ya hasta tus ligues.., ademas tambien podria ocurrir que tus ligues no tengan casa, por otra parte *una habitacion de hotel puede valer perfectamente 40 o 50 euros osea que para follar 6 dias al mes te gastas 300..
> *
> joer con eso te llega con un piso compartido en muchas ciudades y comprarte la comida para ti...
> 
> ah vale que hay que plantar y limpiar la ropa y eso no mola.



Apartamentos en la costa a mitad de ese precio un fin de semana . ¿ Que parasito a una hembra por liarnos en su casa ? :: Pues a la próxima le digo que no porque no me gusta parasitarla :XX::XX::XX:

No me vas a creer , pero hasta de acampada y con una tienda de campaña en condiciones se pilla cacho .

En serio , te has perdido muchas cosas por como ves el tema .


----------



## PaulyBorrado (4 Sep 2011)

Me he leído las 10 páginas del tema y aún no me he enterado de donde viene la inquina de Ferengui (que tiene desde hace tiempo) hacia los casapapis.


----------



## torracollons (4 Sep 2011)

Pauly dijo:


> Me he leído las 10 páginas del tema y aún no me he enterado de donde viene la inquina de Ferengui (que tiene desde hace tiempo) hacia los casapapis.



La envidia va tan flaca y amarilla porque muerde y no come.


----------



## morethanafeeling (4 Sep 2011)

Pauly dijo:


> Me he leído las 10 páginas del tema y aún no me he enterado de donde viene la inquina de Ferengui (que tiene desde hace tiempo) hacia los casapapis.



Y hacia los pepitos. Al final parece que para ser una persona de provecho solo puedes vivir de alquiler como él.


----------



## PaulyBorrado (4 Sep 2011)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Y hacia los pepitos. Al final parece que para ser una persona de provecho solo puedes vivir de alquiler como él.



Lo que me llama la atención es que mencione con cierta frecuencia a los casapapis. Diría incluso que el término lo acuño él. Simple curiosidad.


----------



## HOOOR (4 Sep 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> jajaja ahora el argumento del folleteo... A cuantos ligues te has llevado tu a tu casa?
> 
> Lo que pasa que *teneis una envidia insana porque jugamos con ventaja*. Yo pienso que es igual de inteligente irse de alquiler que estar en casa de tus padre y ahorrar para una vivienda. Aqui lo que se critica es que la gente se mete en casas sin poder pagarlas, pero pudiendo pagarlas que hay de malo en comprar?
> 
> Envidia....




Claro, esa es la tactica de los parasitos. Jugar con ventaja y no arriesgarse. Acabas de descubrir las americas.


----------



## Tono (4 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Apartamentos en la costa a mitad de ese precio un fin de semana . ¿ Que parasito a una hembra por liarnos en su casa ? :: Pues a la próxima le digo que no porque no me gusta parasitarla :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> No me vas a creer , pero hasta de acampada y con una tienda de campaña en condiciones se pilla cacho .
> 
> En serio , te has perdido muchas cosas por como ves el tema .



Ya te digo, cuando las ganas aprietan cualquier sitio sirve. Los polvazos que le pegué yo a una tía en el seat 127 de su novio, apretando una pierna en la bandeja del maletero y otra encima del espejo retrovisor, que me río yo de los contorsionistas chinos. 
(si habéis leído bien, en el 127 del novio de ella :XX::XX

Por añadir algo provechoso, 2 primos de mi señora, son hermanos gemelos con 34 años bien cumplidos, están calvos y más pálidos y demacrados que monjas de clausura. 
Uno es químico y otro biólogo, desde los 26 años tirando curriculums por interné, sin salir de casa, tó el día en pijama y con los ojos más rojos que los vampiros, de las horas que se tiran en el ordenata, compitiendo a ver quien tiene más amigos en el feisbuz. 
Ni a una puta oposición se han presentado en 7 años, porque como las academias son muy caras y si además no tienes enchufe... ni han sacado el carné de coche, ni solicitan un trabajo que no sea de lo suyo.
El padre, prejubilado de Iberia con 2000 fijos al mes, quejándose siempre de lo jodido que está encontrar hoy un empleo, que no hay manera de conseguir un enchufe, que a ver que va a ser de sus 'niños'...


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2011)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Y hacia los pepitos. Al final parece que para ser una persona de provecho solo puedes vivir de alquiler como él.



Quien tiene mania a los pepitos suele ser medio foro..yo a diferencia de otros foreros no me rio cuando un pepito se arruina...como tristemente se ve todos los dias.


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2011)

Deslechado dijo:


> Yo de un pepito avaricioso que pretende dar el pase a costa de esclavizar a otro ignorante si se arruina y se queda el ultimo de la cola y ya no hay a quien darle el pase y que el era el que se reia de los casapapis y de los cautos con el tema de la estafa piramidal:
> 
> 
> SÍ QUE ME RÍO , ¡QUE PASA!



Reirse de un pepito arruinado lo veo estupido , cada vez que hay un pepito arruinado, la banca aumenta su pufo, lo cual aumentaran las ayudas a la banca , nuestros impuestos, etc etc.. osea que estas disfrutando de que suban impuestos, te recorten servicios publicos, etc etc y demas putadas que comes sin comerlo ni beberlo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Sep 2011)

Yo vivo en una casa propiedad de mis padres, pero no con mis padres. ¿Soy un casapapi, un mediocasapapi o un futuro pepito porque me quiero cambiar de casa? Menuda duda existencial.
Ellos en el fondo encantados porque así les cuido la casa y la mantengo en orden (no es un piso). Por supuesto no me cobran nada.


----------



## Rayero (4 Sep 2011)

Es una situación que ocurre a menuno: padres que se jubilan y se van al pueblo natal donde tienen la casa de veraneo. El casapapi se queda con la casa para cuidarla. Ya está me he idependizado sin esfuerzo. Si es que los hay que tienen suerte. En mi caso, que es similar, no se han ido al pueblo, por lo tanto me tendré que ir yo.


----------



## Deslechado (4 Sep 2011)

Ferengi una pregunta.

Mis padres me han dado una casa en Pozuelo tasada en 6000000000000000 millones de dolares zimbaguenses.

Que soy¿un casapapis? , quicir si vivo en una casa de mis padres y ellos no estan tambien ¿soy casapapis? o soy el tio que mas se lo ha currado por independizarse.? ¿O debo pagar sí o sí , jarquiler o pepitismo para poder pasar tu criba existencial y poder formar parte de tus amistades nocasapapis?¿o quizas como tu pagas y otros no eso no puede ser y deberian militarizar a los que no pagan?

Como te veo un lince en estos temas a ver si me afanas estas conjeturas hamijo.


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Sep 2011)

Según la filosofia de estos señores anticasapapis, hemos venido al mundo a "hacernos hombres" sufriendo y pasando calamidades. Si por ejemplo se tiene la buena ventura de que tus padres te dejen la casa por que se van al pueblo y ya tu vives en ella eso no vale, hay que "salir" y joderse porque si.

Confunden Independizarse con irse de casa.

Luego están con el tema del folleteo, las tonterías que se pueden oir. Echando cuentas que si echas 6 polvos te sale por 300 euros al mes... Pues por esa regla de 3 pagar un alquiler 500 euros te sale bastante mas caro el polvo.

También vienen con el tema de que no le parece bien reirse de un pepito arruinado porque aumenta la deuda del banco y luego eso lo pagamos todos, en cambio el critica a los casapapis que se pueden pagar una casa sin problemas y no aumentar la deuda bancaria. Eso sin descontar con que dice que comprar significa no diversificar la inversion. Como si yo me comprara un piso por inversion, lo compro para VIVIR, lo que pasa que el no lo entiende porque los compro para invertih.

Cómase sus ideas y sus pisos si es que los tiene, pero deje de criticar a personas que no se meten con usted, no le piden nada al estado y no incrrementan la deuda bancaria innecesariamente.


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Sep 2011)

HOOOR dijo:


> Claro, esa es la tactica de los parasitos. Jugar con ventaja y no arriesgarse. Acabas de descubrir las americas.



Y por qué habria de arriesgarme pudiendo no hacerlo?

Ya ya lo se, por hacerse mas hombre y tal y cual. Debe ser que usted tiene complejo de niñato y por eso tuvo que salir por patas de su casa. En mi casa vivimos una familia y tenemos la suerte de tenernos a todos y apoyarnos entre nosotros. Yo, cuando tenga hijos, me gustará estar con ellos porque puede ser que si les inculco el que se vayan de casa rápido al final me merezca envejecer solo.

Vuestra visión de la realidad está totalmente distorsionada por vuestro complejo de inferioridad. Dejad a la gente en paz y que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Ya quisieras vivir tu lo que vivo yo estando rodeado de la gente que me quiere.


----------



## Visa.Cash (4 Sep 2011)

Una cosa os digo, estoy absolutamente convencido de que esos detractores de los casapapis en su gran mayoría son los típicos que han tenido que joderse porque los han hechado de casa o querían irse o lo que fuera, el caso es que como ellos no han tenido más cojones pues quieren que todo el mundo pase por el aro y sufra igual que ellos sufrieron. Su filosofía de vida es más bien "si yo me he jodido, pues vosotroh también, ea".


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Sep 2011)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Una cosa os digo, estoy absolutamente convencido de que esos detractores de los casapapis en su gran mayoría son los típicos que han tenido que joderse porque los han hechado de casa o querían irse o lo que fuera, el caso es que como ellos no han tenido más cojones pues quieren que todo el mundo pase por el aro y sufra igual que ellos sufrieron. Su filosofía de vida es más bien "si yo me he jodido, pues vosotroh también, ea".



Son unos tristes, así de claro.


----------



## robertо (4 Sep 2011)

Pues yo sigo viendo las casas de los padres llenas. Por no hablar de los coños de vuestras madres.


----------



## Visa.Cash (4 Sep 2011)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Una cosa os digo, estoy absolutamente convencido de que esos detractores de los casapapis en su gran mayoría son los típicos que han tenido que joderse porque los han hechado de casa o querían irse o lo que fuera, el caso es que como ellos no han tenido más cojones pues quieren que todo el mundo pase por el aro y sufra igual que ellos sufrieron. Su filosofía de vida es más bien "si yo me he jodido, pues vosotroh también, ea".



Y me autocito para hacer una aclaraci'on antes de que los independizados se me lancen a la yugular. Desde que tengo 19 a;os he vivido fuera de casa. Ahora con 25 a;os he vuelto a casa de mis padres, y si quereis saber por que, pues porque estaba hasta los cojones de pagar un alquiler cada mes, ese dinero est'a mejor en mi bolsillo que en el bolsillo de una viejuna rentista. Es decir, pudiendo estar independizado no lo hago, no me da la gana.


----------



## greg_house (5 Sep 2011)

El problema es que hay mogollon de independizados que se mantienen (ellos y sus hipotecas) gracias a los papis. 

Menos rollo que ya sabemos como funcionan en este pais las cosas.


----------



## ferengi (5 Sep 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Según la filosofia de estos señores anticasapapis, hemos venido al mundo a "hacernos hombres" sufriendo y pasando calamidades. Si por ejemplo se tiene la buena ventura de que tus padres te dejen la casa por que se van al pueblo y ya tu vives en ella eso no vale, hay que "salir" y joderse porque si.
> 
> .



sufrir? independizarse, gozar de libertad, saber que no eres un adolescente al que tu padres tratan, eso no es sufrimiento, te lo digo en serio, no sabes lo que estas perdiendo por tus temores a plancharte la ropa, poner la lavadora y hacerte la comida, quien se ha independizado aunque en ocasiones tiene que volver por ser un casapapi , esta deeando volver a independizarse, ser libre y no un vulgar adolescente potawater y pasapaga es una gran experencia. lo cierto es que los casapapi me recuerda a los virgenes que dicen que el sexo esta sobrevalorado....


----------



## bule (5 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Mientras yo puede llegar ligues a mi casa cuando me de la gana , los casapapis tiene que rezar para que sus papis puedan irse un finde para follar.



por lo que sé, tiran de hotel, como toda la vida. Otra ventaja es que esos ligues no suelen tener interes en robarte el pisito, su interés suele ser otra cosa más grande


----------



## bule (5 Sep 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, a mi me pasa mas o menos igual.
> 
> Yo tengo curro y no me puedo quejar.
> 
> En mi casa aporto bastante pasta, mas o menos lo que me costaria un alquiler en valencia (300 euros), asi que tengo la conciencia tranquila.



A veces un beso vale más de 300 euros. 
No todo se mide en euros.


----------



## atpc (5 Sep 2011)

No os calenteis... a ferengi lo que le gusta es fumarse unos buenos canutos cuando le salga de la punta del nabo.. y claro... eso en casa de sus padres pues como que no!!!

Asi que a vivir solito para fumarse sus canutos y poner a parir a los que estan tan ricamente esperando tiempos mejores.


----------



## ferengi (5 Sep 2011)

Deslechado dijo:


> Ferengi ilustranos por favor, arrojanos luz al siguiente ejemplo:
> 
> Un tio viril y con dos cojhones se empepita y se larga de casa. Como era feralla ganaba que te cagas y triunfadojj pues eso...
> 
> ...



tu madre aun te plancha los calzoncillos no?


----------



## ferengi (5 Sep 2011)

atpc dijo:


> No os calenteis... a ferengi lo que le gusta es fumarse unos buenos canutos cuando le salga de la punta del nabo.. y claro... eso en casa de sus padres pues como que no!!!
> 
> Asi que a vivir solito para fumarse sus canutos y poner a parir a los que estan tan ricamente esperando tiempos mejores.



Bueno cada uno tiene sus vicios a uno nos gusta tener libertad y a otros que los padres le den la paguita, les pongan normitas de adolescente, no tener intimidad ni libertad, que les planchen la ropita y les limpien el cuarto y les hagan la cama..


----------



## optimistic1985 (5 Sep 2011)

Y que opinan los anticasapapis de los que han vivido en casa hasta los 32 años, pueden pagar una casa casi a tocateja y a los 40 años viven con su familia en una casa suya sin tener que pagar a un rentero?


----------



## optimistic1985 (5 Sep 2011)

Ferengi, algún dia estarás contento con tu vida y dejarás de sufrir por lo bien que viven otros.

Probable respuesta tuya: "Pero que dices, si el que vivo bien soy yo que hago lo que quiero y me fumo mis canutos cuando quiero y follo 10 veces al mes en mi casa de alquiler sin molestar a mis padres"

Y te respondo yo: "Si vives tan bien, por qué te molesta los que viven peor que tu"?

Un matiz que no veis: Algunos no molestamos en casa, pero vosotros parece que si.


----------



## atpc (5 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Bueno cada uno tiene sus vicios a uno nos gusta tener libertad y a otros que los padres le den la paguita, les pongan normitas de adolescente, no tener intimidad ni libertad, que les planchen la ropita y les limpien el cuarto y les hagan la cama..



No se exactamente de quien estas hablando... ah si.. de chavalillos de instituto de 14 añitos, no?
No se en que mundo vives... pero tanta rabia contenida te hace perder la nocion de la realidad.
Por cierto.. cuantos hilos anticasapapis has abierto ya?
Tanto te jode que la gente no vaya regalando el dinero por la vida?
Tanto te cuesta entender que no todo el mundo tuvo la mala suerte que tu con tu familia?
En fin, tus hilos aburren!!!!


----------



## Rayero (5 Sep 2011)

Hay que crear el frente casapapi-tocatejista: pasaremos de se perdedores a ser triunfadores, solo es cuestión de tiempo. Tiempo es el que nos sobra y los propietarios de pisos en venta no tienen tanto tiempo en vender. El frente hará que bajen los precios por la ley de la oferta y la demanda. El futuro es nuestro.


----------



## Palo palito palo (5 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Qué manía con que los hijos tienen que sufrir y pasarlas canutas en un mundo claramente hostil y en sus mejores años de vida "por su bien" . Si no son unos ni-nis no entiendo esa mentalidad .
> 
> Los padres están para apoyar a sus hijos y viceversa cuando las cosas vienen mal dadas como ocurre en la actualidad .



Lo que haces con "Evitar que lo pasen canutas", lo que haces es crear una codependencia e intentas que no sufran. Les estas robando experiencias muy sanas de la vida, y la supuesta proteccion que les das es meramente para saciar tu codependencia. Como he dicho antes, los padres son los primeros que crean el nido perfecto de parasito, debido a su codependencia.

No se a que te refieres con "un mundo Hostil".Eso quizas solo este en tu cabeza y no la de tu hijo. A mi el mundo me encanta. Sobretodo despues de que me fui de casa de papi.


Aviso: La negacion es el signo mas llamativo del codependiente.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

Pues yo me independicé con 24 años. En cuanto me hicieron fija. Tuve suerte de encontrar como primer trabajo un buen trabajo, con un salario decente y donde se respeta la jornada laboral, aunque tb estudié mucho. Por eso en cuanto me hicieron fija me independicé, en mi mismo barrio donde tengo a todos mis amigos, familia... y es lo mejor que he hecho. Aprendes a valerte por tí mismo, maduras, no tienes que dar explicaciones a nadie, haces tu vida como deseas, aprendes a organizarte en todos los sentidos... la verdad es que para mí está siendo una experiencia muy buena. Tengo amigos con trabajos bien pagados que podrían independizarse y no lo hacen. Dicen que no saben cómo se las apañarían, que si tal que si cual... no sé, allá cada cual, pero con 30 años yo creo que seguir viviendo en casa de tus padres pudiendo no hacerlo es una pérdida de tiempo, de viviencias...pero allá cada cual...mientras los padres estén de acuerdo, cada uno que haga lo que quiera, pero yo no cambio esto por nada.


----------



## Caduki (5 Sep 2011)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Yo lo que me he dado cuenta es que casi todos los comunistas de este foro son casapapis. Alguna explicación?



Yo lo que me he dado cuenta es que casi todos los liberales de este foro son anticasapapis,¿dónde está la tan proclamada y venerada libertad del individuo?

PD: Por suerte o por desgracia no soy casapapi.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 Sep 2011)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pues yo me independicé con 24 años. En cuanto me hicieron fija. Tuve suerte de encontrar como primer trabajo un buen trabajo, con un salario decente y donde se respeta la jornada laboral, aunque tb estudié mucho. Por eso en cuanto me hicieron fija me independicé, en mi mismo barrio donde tengo a todos mis amigos, familia... y es lo mejor que he hecho. Aprendes a valerte por tí mismo, maduras, no tienes que dar explicaciones a nadie, haces tu vida como deseas, aprendes a organizarte en todos los sentidos... la verdad es que para mí está siendo una experiencia muy buena. Tengo amigos con trabajos bien pagados que podrían independizarse y no lo hacen. Dicen que no saben cómo se las apañarían, que si tal que si cual... no sé, allá cada cual, pero con 30 años yo creo que seguir viviendo en casa de tus padres pudiendo no hacerlo es una pérdida de tiempo, de viviencias...pero allá cada cual...mientras los padres estén de acuerdo, cada uno que haga lo que quiera, pero yo no cambio esto por nada.



¿Por qué omites mencionar a tu novio/pareja? Omitir a tu novio me parece muy hipócrita por tu parte... Ten en cuenta que para los chicos no es tan fácil echarse una novia a los 24 años que les ayude a pagar el piso. 

(Y no hace falta que respondas diciendo que te fuiste de casa cuando no tenías novio, porque tú y yo sabemos que no es cierto...)


----------



## Charlatan (5 Sep 2011)

Cabo 1 del frente casapapis-tocatejista..a los 32 años la casa pagada,a los 35 el 4x4 de 6kilos pagado y las 45 el apartamento en la playa pagado.Dejo en el aire el chalet de los 55 años....
Buenos voy a empezar el año que viene con la casa,ya esta casi todo ahorrado,el 4x4 y demas es para seguir ahorrando y tener sus ilusiones uno.......


----------



## Torosalvaje (5 Sep 2011)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Por qué omites mencionar a tu novio/pareja? Omitir a tu novio me parece muy hipócrita por tu parte... Ten en cuenta que para los chicos no es tan fácil echarse una novia a los 24 años que les ayude a pagar el piso.
> 
> (Y no hace falta que respondas diciendo que te fuiste de casa cuando no tenías novio, porque tú y yo sabemos que no es cierto...)



Para algunas mujeres jóvenes independizarse consiste básicamente en buscarse un trabajo sencillito de administrativa, dependienta, cajera o recepcionista, que han conseguido por su juventud y belleza, e irse a vivir con su novio de turno, al que lógicamente habrán seleccionado previamente con trabajo fijo e ingresos suficientes para que pueda pagar el piso a medias con ella.

Algunas directamente se cuelan en la casa de uno que ya la tenga pagada, y a correr.

Emanciparse cuando eres joven y guapa y cualquier tío está dispuesto a pagar un alquiler o hipoteca a medias contigo para tener en exclusividad un coño caliente disponible es rematadamente fácil.

Para un hombre joven y no tan joven, gordito y calvo, y con trabajos precarios esa opción esa absolutamente inviable.

Obviamente, que nadie espere que una lorealista comprenda esos "pequeños" matices.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Por qué omites mencionar a tu novio/pareja? Omitir a tu novio me parece muy hipócrita por tu parte... Ten en cuenta que para los chicos no es tan fácil echarse una novia a los 24 años que les ayude a pagar el piso.
> 
> (Y no hace falta que respondas diciendo que te fuiste de casa cuando no tenías novio, porque tú y yo sabemos que no es cierto...)



??????????????
Joer, aquí la gente jugando a ser adivinos.
Cuando yo me independicé lo hice sola. Acababa de conocer a mi novio y no me parecía irme con él a los pocos meses de conocerle. Me apetecía vivir sola, probar la experiencia. Él además está empepitado hasta las cejas, y su piso es muy pequeño, (dos persona ahí es un agobio),así que él tiene su piso y yo el mío, en alquiler. Y tan a gusto...
Alucino con la gente. Mi piso me lo pago yo con mi sueldo, después de hacer dos carreras. Yo lo siento si para vosotros no es fácil echarse novia que os ayude a pagar el piso. Yo afortunadamente por ahora no necesito a nadie que me ayude a pagarlo.


----------



## Hacendado (5 Sep 2011)

Cada uno que haga con su vida lo que quiera, lo normal y recomendable para cada persona es que todo el mundo pudiera irse de su casa a los 20 años. El problema de este país es que irse de casa es mucho dinero y obviamente muchas personas deciden quedarse en casa de los padres para ahorrar y no gastarse en dinero en vivir ellos solos.

Pero no nos engañemos, lo que determina el casapapismo realmente es la pareja. Muy poca gente tiene pareja de mucho tiempo con 25 años y sigue en su casa. Obviamente es lógico, y de manera figurada, para irse a matarse a pajas a tu casa lo haces en la casa de tus padres.

Y en cuanto a la experiencia, casi todos los que conozco que tienen pareja están fuera de casa, salvo uno que es por imposibilidad. El resto no parecen estar muy agusto con 28 años todavía en casa de los padres.


----------



## Hecatómbico (5 Sep 2011)

Palo palito palo dijo:


> Lo que haces con "Evitar que lo pasen canutas", lo que haces es crear una codependencia e intentas que no sufran. Les estas robando experiencias muy sanas de la vida, y la supuesta proteccion que les das es meramente para saciar tu codependencia. Como he dicho antes, los padres son los primeros que crean el nido perfecto de parasito, debido a su codependencia.
> 
> No se a que te refieres con "un mundo Hostil".Eso quizas solo este en tu cabeza y no la de tu hijo. A mi el mundo me encanta. Sobretodo despues de que me fui de casa de papi.
> 
> ...



Considero un mundo hostil currar para un negrero para poder pagarle el alquiler a otro negrero a cambio de comer mierda (o los mocos) . Vamos , lo que hay . ¿ Te crees que un casapapis vive en una burbuja ? Tiene que tragar con los mismos trabajos de mierda y si ayuda en las tareas domésticas , la única diferencia que veo en la ecuación es que te ahorras aguantar a un negrero .


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

Hacendado dijo:


> Cada uno que haga con su vida lo que quiera, lo normal y recomendable para cada persona es que todo el mundo pudiera irse de su casa a los 20 años. El problema de este país es que irse de casa es mucho dinero y obviamente muchas personas deciden quedarse en casa de los padres para ahorrar y no gastarse en dinero en vivir ellos solos.
> 
> Pero no nos engañemos, lo que determina el casapapismo realmente es la pareja. Muy poca gente tiene pareja de mucho tiempo con 25 años y sigue en su casa. Obviamente es lógico, y de manera figurada, para irse a matarse a pajas a tu casa lo haces en la casa de tus padres.
> 
> Y en cuanto a la experiencia, casi todos los que conozco que tienen pareja están fuera de casa, salvo uno que es por imposibilidad. El resto no parecen estar muy agusto con 28 años todavía en casa de los padres.



Sí. Irse de casa, con los salarios que hay, los precios de la vivienda y la inestabilidad laboral, es muy complicado. Yo conozco casos de todo tipo, pero como dices, la mayoría de los independizados están con su pareja, porque de otra manera ni podrían. Menos algún caso de amigos con buen sueldo e incluso pareja que siguen en casa de sus padres, alegando que no saben cómo se las apañarían independizados y tal, pero a la vez laméntandose de vivir con sus padres. Allá cada cual, que las circunstancias de cada uno son muy personales y hay que respetarlas, pero desde luego creo que a la mayoría de la gente le gustaría tener su independencia.


----------



## Hecatómbico (5 Sep 2011)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ??????????????
> Joer, aquí la gente jugando a ser adivinos.
> Cuando yo me independicé lo hice sola. Acababa de conocer a mi novio y no me parecía irme con él a los pocos meses de conocerle. Me apetecía vivir sola, probar la experiencia. Él además está empepitado hasta las cejas, y su piso es muy pequeño, (dos persona ahí es un agobio),así que él tiene su piso y yo el mío, en alquiler. Y tan a gusto...
> Alucino con la gente. Mi piso me lo pago yo con mi sueldo, después de hacer dos carreras. Yo lo siento si para vosotros no es fácil echarse novia que os ayude a pagar el piso. Yo afortunadamente por ahora no necesito a nadie que me ayude a pagarlo.



Las mujeres materialistas me dan un asco terrible . Vamos , un ejemplo parasitario sin parangón . De madres parásitas sí que salen hijos parásitos .


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Los comentarios con ánimo de ser ofensivos no me afectan en absoluto. Que una persona quiera vivir sola por el motivo x estando su pareja de acuerdo y que por ello sea tachada de materialista, pos vale. Yo soy muy feliz, no hago daño a nadie, me pago yo mis cosas (¿¿parasitaria?????). Yo respeto que cada cual haga lo que quiera con su vida. Ya veo que otros no. Una pena.::::


----------



## Marco Aurelio (5 Sep 2011)

Si no necesitas independizarte no te independices. Si puedes vivir en casa de tus padres y estás soltero... ¿para qué tirar el dinero?

En caso de tener que independizarte lo mejor es con un amigo en un piso de 50m2 en una ciudad pequeña: 150.000-200.000 habitantes.

Si no, piso compartido.

Y si te sobra el dinero, "solución habitacional" de 25-30m2 para ti solo.


----------



## Hecatómbico (5 Sep 2011)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Los comentarios con ánimo de ser ofensivos no me afectan en absoluto. Que una persona quiera vivir sola por el motivo x estando su pareja de acuerdo y que por ello sea tachada de materialista, pos vale. Yo soy muy feliz, no hago daño a nadie, me pago yo mis cosas (¿¿parasitaria?????). Yo respeto que cada cual haga lo que quiera con su vida. Ya veo que otros no. Una pena.::::



Al pepito le tienes echado el lazo de todas todas y cuándo cuadre , sustituyes el alquiler por la convivencia . Jugada de libro .

_Yo lo siento si para vosotros no es fácil echarse novia que os ayude a pagar el piso. _

¿ Y tú hablas de respeto ?


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (5 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Al pepito le tienes echado el lazo de todas todas y cuándo cuadre , sustituyes el alquiler por la convivencia . Jugada de libro .
> 
> _Yo lo siento si para vosotros no es fácil echarse novia que os ayude a pagar el piso. _
> 
> ¿ Y tú hablas de respeto ?



Lo tuyo es flipante. En otro hilo defiendes a Ceniciencia, una forera que lleva varios meses con provocaciones fascistas, diciendo que el resto de foreros no la tratamos con respecto. Ahora llega esta chica sin meterse con nadie y pagando su propio alquiler y la llamas parasito materialista.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

Claro, yo ya le he echado el lazo. :fiufiu:Así que en cuanto pueda, vamos a por el niño, me voy a vivir con él, luego me separo, me quedo con su piso, y que me pase una buena pensión, desde luego. El sueño de todas las tías, vamos. Si quisiera podría hacerlo ya pero vamos, prefiero esperar un poquito, que se confíe , y ¡¡zas!!! Este no se me escapa, lo tengo claaaaarooooo.:XX::XX: Un poco machistas algunos comentarios, sí.
Desde luego hay cada uno.. si uno vive en casa de sus padres, es un zángano aprovechado. Si una vive sola, es una parásita que está esperando echar el lazo al novio y una materialista. Alucino.
Y sí, pido respeto. Lo de la dificultad de echarse novio lo ha dicho un forero, que ellos no tienen tan fácil tener pareja y tal y cual que les pague el piso, eso me ha contestado, y yo le he dicho que lo siento mucho. ¿eso es faltar al respeto?
En fin........


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Lo tuyo es flipante. En otro hilo defiendes a Ceniciencia, una forera que lleva varios meses con provocaciones fascistas, diciendo que el resto de foreros no la tratamos con respecto. Ahora llega esta chica sin meterse con nadie y pagando su propio alquiler y la llamas parasito materialista.



Gracias. Yo paso de estos comentarios.Ya lo dice el refrán, "no ofende quien quiere sino quien puede". Desde que he puesto que vivo sola desde los 24 años las respuestas han sido tipo "no omitas al novio""nosotros no tenemos tan fácil tener un novio que nos pague el piso""eres una materialista y las tías así me dan asco"... etc ect. En fin, yo vivo sin hacer daño a nadie, pago mi alquiler, hago mi trabajo...y eso debe ser grave gravísimo. De parásito total. Qué vamos a hacerle. Yo soy feliz, vivo la vida que quiero de acuerdo a la gente que me rodea...hay mucho resentimiento por ahí. Parece que una tía no puede vivir sola, para algunos, y nos echamos novio para echarles el lazo y esas cosas...Increíble, pero cierto.


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Sep 2011)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Gracias. Yo paso de estos comentarios.Ya lo dice el refrán, "no ofende quien quiere sino quien puede". Desde que he puesto que vivo sola desde los 24 años las respuestas han sido tipo "no omitas al novio""nosotros no tenemos tan fácil tener un novio que nos pague el piso""eres una materialista y las tías así me dan asco"... etc ect. En fin, yo vivo sin hacer daño a nadie, pago mi alquiler, hago mi trabajo...y eso debe ser grave gravísimo. De parásito total. Qué vamos a hacerle. Yo soy feliz, vivo la vida que quiero de acuerdo a la gente que me rodea...hay mucho resentimiento por ahí. Parece que una tía no puede vivir sola, para algunos, y nos echamos novio para echarles el lazo y esas cosas...Increíble, pero cierto.



No se lo van a creer..ni lo intentes.

Una mujer que hace su vida sin sangrarle la vida a un pobre hombre?? No mujer eso no existe¡


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Yo estoy contigo,pero no me negaras que en tu circulo afectivo conoces a mujeres materialistas como las que describe nuestro compañero, porque yo la verdad es lo único que veo, pocas se salvan.



Sí, por desgracia. Para mí los casos más flagrantes son los de separación o divorcio con hijos, donde el hombre se tiene que ir de casa el 99% de las veces, con la custodia de los hijos para la madre, él a buscarse la vida, pagar letra, pensión y ver a los hijos cada 15 días... he visto hombres medio arruinados, y ellas tan tranquilas, y a veces metiendo al nuevo novio en casa. Esos casos me parecen los más injustos y la ley debería cambiar pero ya, pero no se puede generalizar. Tb he visto mujeres que al separarse no han buscado arruinar al otro y han aceptado sin problemas custodia compartida, sin rencores y mirando el bien de sus hijos. Hay de todo en esta vida, pero afortunadamente la mujer cada vez tiene más independencia económica y puede vivir sin necesidad de un hombre. A mí me gusta vivir sola y por ahora no pienso cambiar. Mi pareja tiene su piso y yo el mío, y tan a gusto...Hay muchos prejuicios todavía.


----------



## Torosalvaje (5 Sep 2011)

Yo nunca me refiero a ningún caso en particular, sino a la regla general, que es lo que importa.

Y me reafirmo que para muchas mujeres jóvenes eso de emanciparse es sencillísimo.

Se buscan un trabajo sencillito en el que son escogidas por su físico y juventud (dependienta, cajera, administraiva, etc...) y luego seleccionan a un tipo que tenga un trabajo estable (cualquiera que no sea un cardo y que cumpla esos requisitos les sirve) que les permita, con el sueldo de ambos, alquilarse un piso o meterse en un hipotecón de infarto.

Eso lo tengo más que visto.

Bajo esa perspectiva emanciparse es rematadamente sencillo, claro está.

Otra cosa son luego el altísimo porcentaje de rupturas debido a los problemas que surjen cuando se acaba la pasión de los primeros meses, pero eso ya es otra historia.


----------



## Walter Eucken (5 Sep 2011)

Aquí cada uno ha jugado sus cartas, el pepito, el que se fue de alquiler con su primera nómina, el casapapi, el eterno opositor, la visillera...
El tiempo a cada uno le ha dicho -o se lo dirá- si se ha equivocado o no con su elección. No hay mucho más que decir. Cada grupo ha sacrificado determinados aspectos. 

Por cierto yo hasta los 28 tacos fui casapapis. Y no me arrepiento. No creo que los que han sido casapapis sean de los más errados. Y si dejé el casapapismo fué por cuestiones laborales. Luego hay casos de casapapis que lo que tendrían que hacer es visitar un psicólogo. También. Y los hay con mucha jeta. Pues también.


----------



## delarosa (5 Sep 2011)

Aquí un casapapi, avalando a sus padres en la vivienda para poder pagarla, y terminando de pagar el coche, necesario para poder hacer mi vida laboral.
Un saludo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Yo nunca me refiero a ningún caso en particular, sino a la regla general, que es lo que importa.
> 
> Y me reafirmo que para muchas mujeres jóvenes eso de emanciparse es sencillísimo.
> 
> ...



Eso que dices yo tb lo he visto en mi entorno. Compañeras del colegio que no estudiaron apenas, trabajaban de lo que fuera, se han echado novio muy jóvenes con buen trabajo y tienen hijos y ellas o no trabajan o tienen trabajos del estilo que dices, independizándose muy pronto. Pero tb he visto casos como el mío, -mis amigas y amigos en su mayoría son así, y cada vez más-, que se forman, se esfuerzan, encuentran un trabajo digno por su currículum, no por su físico, y se van solas/solos, o con su pareja, pq realmente la quieren y quieren estar con ella.
Hay de todo. De todas formas, yo respeto todas las opciones. Oye, si un tío acepta el caso que tu expones, allá él. Podemos o no entenderlo, desde luego, pero cada cual elige la vida que quiere llevar. Lo importante es ser feliz sin hacer daño a nadie.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Pues me alegra mucho ver que existen mujeres con tu manera de pensar, de verdad, no se si es que tengo mala suerte o que son un "animal" en peligro de extinción, porque no hago mas que encontrarme este tipo de mujeres. Supongo que es cuestión de educación, por eso son así.



Pues será mala suerte, pq hay de todo. Yo no puedo entender que la ley, en el caso de separaciones, siga siendo tan injusta. Los hijos son de los dos, y todo debería ir a medias. No alcanzo a entender que una pareja se separe, a la madre se le de todo el poder prácticamente (si va de buenas, bien, pero como quiera fastidiar al otro, puede hacerlo), y al padre se le despoje de casi todo. Y lo más importante: de su papel de padre.Pq ver a un hijo cada 15 días es injusto, primero para los niños, y segundo para el padre. Es un desastre. Cosas así perjudican la imagen de la mujer. Es que este caso lo estoy viviendo muy de cerca, por desgracia...pero como digo, hay de todo y cada vez más mujeres actúan pensando en el bien de los hijos.


----------



## Limón (5 Sep 2011)

Emanciparse viviendo del dinero de otros es muy facil, eso lo hace cualquiera.
Yo la opcion del casapapismo no la veo mal, me parece incluso razonable, sobre todo en grandes ciudades.
Donde va un mileurista pelado a vivir en Madrid??


----------



## Hecatómbico (5 Sep 2011)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Claro, yo ya le he echado el lazo. :fiufiu:Así que en cuanto pueda, vamos a por el niño, me voy a vivir con él, luego me separo, me quedo con su piso, y que me pase una buena pensión, desde luego. El sueño de todas las tías, vamos. Si quisiera podría hacerlo ya pero vamos, prefiero esperar un poquito, que se confíe , y ¡¡zas!!! Este no se me escapa, lo tengo claaaaarooooo.:XX::XX: Un poco machistas algunos comentarios, sí.



Te sabes bien la hoja de ruta . 

No tengo más alegatos , Señoría


----------



## Hecatómbico (5 Sep 2011)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Si que existen si, pero son muy pocas las que valoran hoy día a los hombres por su personalidad, para la gran mayoría lo importante es su estatus economico, si este es bueno, mas fácil es de presentar en sociedad. Ya sabes, por el que dirán.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Desde jóvenes buscan novios con coche que las saquen de paseo . Pero no cualquier coche , no . Y eso que dicen que son más maduras :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Hecatómbico (5 Sep 2011)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pues será mala suerte, pq hay de todo. Yo no puedo entender que la ley, en el caso de separaciones, siga siendo tan injusta. Los hijos son de los dos, y todo debería ir a medias. No alcanzo a entender que una pareja se separe, a la madre se le de todo el poder prácticamente (si va de buenas, bien, pero como quiera fastidiar al otro, puede hacerlo), y al padre se le despoje de casi todo. Y lo más importante: de su papel de padre.Pq ver a un hijo cada 15 días es injusto, primero para los niños, y segundo para el padre. Es un desastre. Cosas así perjudican la imagen de la mujer. *Es que este caso lo estoy viviendo muy de cerca, por desgracia*...pero como digo, hay de todo y cada vez más mujeres actúan pensando en el bien de los hijos.



Me estás emocionando y todo . Seguro que eso que estás viviendo de cerca es un allegado ¿masculino?

Curioso que no te hayas echado un novio con quien compartir el alquiler pero sí uno pepito ienso:

Dentro de 10 años nos haces balance , que ahora tienes muchos admiradores/as .


----------



## Marco_Antonio (5 Sep 2011)

Torosalvaje dijo:


> Yo nunca me refiero a ningún caso en particular, sino a la regla general, que es lo que importa.
> 
> Y me reafirmo que para muchas mujeres jóvenes eso de emanciparse es sencillísimo.
> 
> ...



A eso le llamo yo emanciparse a costa de terceras personas. No sé pero en mi caso no pienso colaborar con ninguna fémina ya que no tienen nada que aportarme y yo a ellas tampoco. Con estas leyes hay que ser muy retrasado para tener hijos sabiendo que si le sale a ella del coño te los va a quitar y además se va a quedar con tu casa y tú a la calle y a pagar hipoteca. Anda y que les zurzan ))))


----------



## Marco_Antonio (5 Sep 2011)

Limón dijo:


> Emanciparse viviendo del dinero de otros es muy facil, eso lo hace cualquiera.
> Yo la opcion del casapapismo no la veo mal, me parece incluso razonable, sobre todo en grandes ciudades.
> Donde va un mileurista pelado a vivir en Madrid??



Aparte de que antes las familias eran muchísimo más grandes.

Yo vivo con mis padres en un piso de tres habitaciones y soy hijo único. 

Durante el año me voy a estudiar a otra ciudad y aparte he pasado una temporada estudiando en el extranjero (Deutschland). Aparte de que no podría por falta de euros ya me diréis para que quiero yo un piso de 3 habitaciones PARA MÍ SÓLO... casi que se me quedaría un poco grande ::::::

Por cierto que esto de los casapapis no es algo nuevo. De hecho antiguamente era muy común que la mujer se fuera a la casa de los padres del marido y tuvieran ahí sus hijos... casapapi o casaabuelos que se diría ::::::::


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Me estás emocionando y todo . Seguro que eso que estás viviendo de cerca es un allegado ¿masculino?
> 
> Curioso que no te hayas echado un novio con quien compartir el alquiler pero sí uno pepito ienso:
> 
> Dentro de 10 años nos haces balance , que ahora tienes muchos admiradores/as .



:XX::XX::

Tú eres de los que piensan que una tía no puede vivir sola, sino que necesita sangrar a un tío sí o sí...:::::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Sí, yo es que cuando conocí a mi chico le dije ¿tienes piso en propiedad o visos de tenerlo?Y como me dijo que sí, pues le eché el lazo. Es lo que una mujer que se precie y que quiera prosperar tiene que hacer: intentar vivir a costa de un tío, of course. Ahora, si esto lo hace un tío no sé qué pensarías.

De todas formas, no veo nada de malo en irse a vivir al piso de tu pareja, pero vamos...

:X:X
Ale, que pases buena tarde, majo.


----------



## Hecatómbico (5 Sep 2011)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :XX::XX::
> 
> Tú eres de los que piensan que una tía no puede vivir sola, sino que necesita sangrar a un tío sí o sí...:::::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...



No me quieras llevar a tu terreno . Una cruz y cabezas de ajo llevo .


----------



## micenas (5 Sep 2011)

Solo diré: según se van a poner las cosas muchas personas, incluso con pareja e hijos se verán obligados a volver ser casapapis.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> No me quieras llevar a tu terreno . Una cruz y cabezas de ajo llevo .



Jajajajajaja.
Que sí, que lo tú digas...........


----------



## Marco_Antonio (5 Sep 2011)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :XX::XX::
> 
> Tú eres de los que piensan que una tía no puede vivir sola, sino que necesita sangrar a un tío sí o sí...:::::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...



eres una palurda y lo sabes :no::no::no:


----------



## Hecatómbico (5 Sep 2011)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Jajajajajaja.
> Que sí, que lo tú digas...........



Ves , ya te he puesto nerviosa . Te he catado


----------



## Okipoki (5 Sep 2011)

A mi me parece genial que la gente se quede en casa de sus padres y asi ahorrar para el futuro pero no se puede comparar las dos formas de vivir y la libertad que te de da una y otra aunque te lleves de PM con tus papis 
Por ejemplo, si te apetece salir a la 12 de la noche porque te acaba de llamar un colega que están en el bar de la esquina, quizás eso no se puede hacer estando conviviendo con tus padres, simplemente por no ver la cara que se les queda a los viejos. Quizás no te digan nada una vez pero si esto se repite muy a menudo quizás la relación se resienta. O llegar todo tajado a casa y no tener que estar preocupado por no hacer ruido y que no se enteren. Y por el tema de llevar a una buena moza a casa, efectivamente, se puede llevar a un hotel pero es que yo soy muy cochino y me gusta hacerlo en otros sitios que no sea la cama.

Os lo dice una persona que ha sido casapapis durante 2 años y ahora esta de alquiler.


----------



## ferengi (5 Sep 2011)

Okipoki dijo:


> A mi me parece genial que la gente se quede en casa de sus padres y asi ahorrar para el futuro pero no se puede comparar las dos formas de vivir y la libertad que te de da una y otra aunque te lleves de PM con tus papis
> Por ejemplo, si te apetece salir a la 12 de la noche porque te acaba de llamar un colega que están en el bar de la esquina, quizás eso no se puede hacer estando conviviendo con tus padres, simplemente por no ver la cara que se les queda a los viejos. Quizás no te digan nada una vez pero si esto se repite muy a menudo quizás la relación se resienta. O llegar todo tajado a casa y no tener que estar preocupado por no hacer ruido y que no se enteren. Y por el tema de llevar a una buena moza a casa, efectivamente, se puede llevar a un hotel pero es que yo soy muy cochino y me gusta hacerlo en otros sitios que no sea la cama.
> 
> Os lo dice una persona que ha sido casapapis durante 2 años y ahora esta de alquiler.




La gente deberia probar a estar solo 3 meses viviendo sola, aunqeu sea en un piso compartido, y averian si "echan de menos" ser casapapi, quien ha dejado de ser casapapi ya no quiere volver.


----------



## ofuscado (6 Sep 2011)

casa papi entre 25-30,trabajo,tengo 60k ahorrados y subiendo,novia ... esperando a que los precios de la vivienda se normalicen.el alquiler no es una opcion para mi (respeto a los que si les parece)


----------



## Wem (6 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> La gente deberia probar a estar solo 3 meses viviendo sola, aunqeu sea en un piso compartido, y averian si "echan de menos" ser casapapi, quien ha dejado de ser casapapi ya no quiere volver.



Depende de qué compañeros te toquen, porque si te llevas con ellos bien fenomenal, pero si no es casi más coñazo y encima hay que apoquinar. En ese caso sí que echaría uno de menos volver. Creo que detrás de los ataques a los casapapis lo que hay es pura *envidia* a fracas que se tiran el día jugando a la Play 3 y haciéndose pajas pero que por lo menos no son explotados ni tienen problemazos económicos serios. Mejor vago que retrasado y endeudado.


----------



## ferengi (6 Sep 2011)

ofuscado dijo:


> casa papi entre 25-30,trabajo,tengo 60k ahorrados y subiendo,novia ... esperando a que los precios de la vivienda se normalicen.el alquiler no es una opcion para mi (respeto a los que si les parece)



Tampoco diversificar tu patrimonio por lo que parece, es una opcion para ti.


----------



## morethanafeeling (6 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Tampoco diversificar tu patrimonio por lo que parece, es una opcion para ti.



Tendras que aprender a respetar que haya gente a la que "pagar alquiler" e "inteligencia" nos parezcan términos incompatibles.


----------



## Pedorro (6 Sep 2011)

> Mi experiencia me dice lo contrario, los casapapis no tienen ni zorra de gastos y valoran menos el dinero, no saben exactamente cuanto tienen que pagar al mes aparte de la letra, y luego se pillan los dedos al cipotecarse.




Suele ser así, ellos no lo ven, pero por lo general esto es cierto.

Yo siempre digo que es una barbaridad pasar de vivir con los padres, a hipotecarse a 30 años. Un salto del cero, al infinito.

Sin embargo, en otros países, la gente con 18 o 20 años se va a compartir piso, aprenden lo que es un alquiler, pagar la luz, el gas, la compra, etc. Luego cuando mejora su situación económica o la situación lo requiere (pareja), se van a un piso de alquiler, y posteriormente, cuando ya tienen una estabilidad, intentan hipotecarse.

Todo esto hace que cuando uno se hipoteca, es mucho más consciente de cuales son sus posibilidades económicas reales, además de que tiene mucho más claro lo que quiere. Para ellos hipotecarse es una opción, no una obligación para poder hacer tu vida.




> Yo sinceramente, que vivo en casa de mis padres todavia, lo que veo antinatural es firmar hipotecas a 30 o 40 años... e incluso pagar un 60% de un sueldo mileurista (de esos que acostumbran a cobrar la gente que le gusta independizarse) por un cuchitril mugriento.




Un 60% ?? ja ja ja

La gente jóven no se independiza en pisos para ellos solos. Lo normal es compartir piso al principio, lo cual es algo normal a ciertas edades. 

Y cuando ves lo que cuesta la vida y lo que cuesta un alquiler, uno hace lo posible por ir progresando. Un casapapi es mucho más conformista, los 800 euros de sueldo le son suficientes para irse de copas los fines de semana y pagar la letra del coche.




> Para muchos de los aquí presentes hacer el primo de manera tan colosal e irreversible es síntoma de madurez y de saber desenvolverse . No hay que buscarle explicación , son sus costumbres .



Hacer el primo?? ja ja ja

Hacer el primo es quedarse en casa, apalancado, frustrado y lloriqueando porque todo te parece muy dificil. En definitiva, perder tu juventud sin poder tener esa independencia que deseas.


----------



## Marco_Antonio (6 Sep 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Y yo me parto el culo viendo cómo ellos tiran sus mejores años de libertad por el retrete por no pagar 300€ de hipoteca a medias con alguien, o de alquiler, lo mismo me da. Bueno, en realidad no me río porque me dan bastante pena.
> 
> Yo me fui de casa de mis padres con 19 años y sólo me arrepiento de no haberme ido antes.



Y de dónde sacas ese dinero si no tienes trabajo?

Por cierto que para independizarse hacen falta como mínimo 800 euros... 350 para alquiler compartido y el resto para comida, facturas... etc


----------



## Nandito (6 Sep 2011)

Los casapapis son una lacra para cualquier sociedad sana. 

Estamos creando futuros inútiles, incapaces de sobrevivir por sí mismos, que nos va a costar más dinero mantenerlos que rescatar a los bancos.

Como dije en un post, abogo por crear un impuesto especial casapapi.


----------



## ferengi (6 Sep 2011)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Tendras que aprender a respetar que haya gente a la que "pagar alquiler" e "inteligencia" nos parezcan términos incompatibles.



Como se suele decir :"hablo de puta la tacones", yo por ejemplo por una sencilla regla basica que tengo no me gusta tener todo mi patrimonio en una sola cosa, ni siquiera cuando tenia 5000 euros tenia todo metioen lo mismo, y esa mentalidad de tener dinero en acciones y en diversas "es una locura" "estas haciendo el loco" etc etc..y son los casapapis lo que respetan que no se invierta en otra cosa que no sea ladrillo, lo interesante es que a mi me parece una locura meter 100.000 solo en un piso, que aparte solo te genera gastos.


----------



## Okipoki (6 Sep 2011)

Nandito dijo:


> Los casapapis son una lacra para cualquier sociedad sana.
> 
> Estamos creando futuros inútiles, incapaces de sobrevivir por sí mismos, que nos va a costar más dinero mantenerlos que rescatar a los bancos.
> 
> Como dije en un post, abogo por crear un impuesto especial casapapi.



Tampoco hay que ponerse en ese plan, es una opción como la de comprarse piso o irse de alquiler. Es cierto que aquí en España y más concretamente en Madrid donde vivo, los pisos de alquiler están excesivamente caros por lo que se hace difícil la independencia de una persona. Ya si tienes novia o colegas se hace más asequible.
Yo creo que es sano tener esa independencia, empiezas a controlar los gastos, a organizarte para realizar las tareas de la casa, la comida...vamos a darte cuenta de que va esto.
Una recomendación que daría a los que tienen pareja es que se vayan de alquiler y convivan con ella durante un tiempo antes de empufarse en una hipoteca, conozco a mas de uno que con la hipoteca recién horneada del banco, lo han dejado.
Yo lo único que se es que en mi entorno solo hay una persona que ha tenido que volver a casa de sus padres y con ganas cero pero porque no ha tenido mas remedio, no encuentra trabajo. El resto, nos buscamos las habichuelas para evitar pasar por ese trance.


----------



## jeremiah johnson (6 Sep 2011)

Yo estuve independizado 7 años en la universidad, con becas ein!!!...y ya me llegaron pa toda la vida :XX:


----------



## Limón (6 Sep 2011)

compartir piso como no sea con amigos de mucha confianza o un familiar es una locura.
Para eso te quedas de casapapi.
Otra buena idea es irte a vivir con tu novia, pero siempre que sea pagando a medias, claro, no vas tu a alimentar a una chupoptera.
Pero bueno, repito que en Madrid la cosa esta muy complicada para la gente joven.


----------



## ledesma (6 Sep 2011)

Limón dijo:


> compartir piso como no sea con amigos de mucha confianza o un familiar es una locura.
> Para eso te quedas de casapapi.
> Otra buena idea es irte a vivir con tu novia, pero siempre que sea pagando a medias, claro, no vas tu a alimentar a una chupoptera.
> Pero bueno, repito que en Madrid la cosa esta muy complicada para la gente joven.



Pues no te creas, yo me iría a vivir antes con un desconocido/a que con un amigo, porq al final la confianza...


----------



## ferengi (6 Sep 2011)

ledesma dijo:


> Pues no te creas, yo me iría a vivir antes con un desconocido/a que con un amigo, porq al final la confianza...



Iba a decir lo mismo, conozco muchas amistades jodidas por compartir piso, de hecho un recomendacion que se suele hacer es no compartir piso con amigos ni alquilar ni montar negocios con amigos, , con un desconocido te montas unas normas y mas o menos las intentas respetar ambas partes, pero con colegas seria en plan "bah tio no te mosquees que despues de lo que hemos compatido juntos"


----------



## Hecatómbico (6 Sep 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Y yo me parto el culo viendo cómo ellos tiran sus mejores años de libertad por el retrete por no pagar 300€ de hipoteca a medias con alguien, o de alquiler, lo mismo me da. Bueno, en realidad no me río porque me dan bastante pena.



Mientras no pagues la última letra al banco , me parto el culo con tu libertad .


----------



## Easybiker74 (6 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Mientras no pagues la última letra al banco , me parto el culo con tu libertad .



Criar un hijo sale por unos 100.000 euros. Y durante 30 años o mas según el miedo que le tenga a la plancha o a la vitro. ESO es una hipoteca.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (6 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Iba a decir lo mismo, conozco muchas amistades jodidas por compartir piso, de hecho un recomendacion que se suele hacer es no compartir piso con amigos ni alquilar ni montar negocios con amigos, , con un desconocido te montas unas normas y mas o menos las intentas respetar ambas partes, pero con colegas seria en plan "bah tio no te mosquees que despues de lo que hemos compatido juntos"



Yo con amigos de toda la vida si que me iria (de echo he vivido con ellos 4 de los 6 anos que llevo compartiendo piso). Tengo confianza suficiente para poder decirles las cosas claramente (y que ellos me las digan). Con los que no me iria es con conocidos del trabajo, colegas de juergas... No tienes confianza y vas a tener que seguir viendolos si hay movida. Desconocidos? Hay de todo.


----------



## nefernef (6 Sep 2011)

Historias de casa-papis...

Cuando mis abuelos maternos se casaron, el mercado inmobiliario era demencial en la ciudad que vivían. No había casas/pisos y los que había, además de en malas condiciones, eran carísimos para su nivel adquisitivo. Mi madre cumplió los cinco años viviendo en casa de su abuela, en la que quedaban todavía varios tíos solteros. A resultas del ahorro que esto supuso, mi abuelo materno pudo prosperar y llegar a tener una posición relativamente acomodada.

MI abuelo paterno, por otra parte, no abandonó la casa familiar hasta pasados los cuarenta, que se casó. Esto le permitió no sólo ayudar al sostenimiento de su familia, sino acumular un capital y emprender una serie de empresas arriesgadas que le permitieron el empezar su vida independiente con una cierta holgura que con los años devino en prosperidad. Por otra parte, tampoco le impidió ver a su primer nieto empezar la universidad.

MIs padres se "independizaron" jóvenes porque sus respectivos trabajos andaban realmente lejos de sus casas paternas, y mientras no estuvieron asentados en un sitio concreto, anduvieron de patronas primero y alquileres después por media España. Cuando por fin se asentaron, vivieron con mi abuelo hasta que murió.

De mis hermanos, ninguno ha abandonado la casa paterna (salvo temporadas de alquiler por trabajos alejados) antes de los 28, y esto no les ha impedido salir, viajar, emparejarse, casarse y establecer familias en las que han tenido los hijos que han querido, es más, el ahorro que eso les ha supuesto les ha permitido hacerlo con unas condiciones de tranquilidad y seguridad económica envidiables.

... Ahora que lo pienso, sí, la clave va a estar en el color rojo. :rolleye:


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 Sep 2011)

Nandito dijo:


> Los casapapis son una lacra para cualquier sociedad sana.
> 
> Estamos creando futuros inútiles, incapaces de sobrevivir por sí mismos, que nos va a costar más dinero mantenerlos que rescatar a los bancos.
> 
> Como dije en un post, abogo por crear un impuesto especial casapapi.



Los indigentes mentales no es que ya sean una lacra sino que son la causa de de la destrucción de la misma que estamos sufriendo. Un trabajador acrítico como tú es más pernicioso que un perezoso crítico..así estamos como estamos al borde del colapso por gente que vive en los mundos de yupi del capitalismo y de la gente super-independiente.

Ya sabes ::::::::::


----------



## curandero (6 Sep 2011)

Mi caso es bastante gracioso. Mi hermano es un casapapis y yo a su edad ya me había independizado... estoy por reclamar a mis padres que el mismo dinero que se gastan con él me lo den a mí.

Una forma de hacerlo sería casándome o empepitándome y pedir que me avalen o me paguen la cocina nueva


----------



## etsai (6 Sep 2011)

Tengo una amiga peluquera (alguna vez lo he comentado), que tiene 30 y muchos y aun no se ha independizado... ni probablemente lo hará jamás. Me dice con lágrimas en los ojos que su novio no tiene curro, que se le está pasando el arroz, que su madre le pincha todos los días con que sus amigas ya viven independizadas, que un alquiler se llevaría su mísero sueldo y que hace poco tuvo que rechazar una VPO porque no le concedian la hipoteca.

A ver si teneis cojones de llamarle casapapi.


----------



## ferengi (6 Sep 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Tengo una amiga peluquera (alguna vez lo he comentado), que tiene 30 y muchos y aun no se ha independizado... ni probablemente lo hará jamás. Me dice con lágrimas en los ojos que su novio no tiene curro, que se le está pasando el arroz, que su madre le pincha todos los días con que sus amigas ya viven independizadas, que un alquiler se llevaría su mísero sueldo y que hace poco tuvo que rechazar una VPO porque no le concedian la hipoteca.
> 
> A ver si teneis cojones de llamarle casapapi.



Si es por motivo economicos lo entiendo, pero normalmente criticaos a quienes no pegan un golpe al agua, porque prefieren que sus padres les planchen las casapapis, en serio hay que repetirlo tantas veces?


----------



## Exor (6 Sep 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Tengo una amiga peluquera (alguna vez lo he comentado), que tiene 30 y muchos y aun no se ha independizado... ni probablemente lo hará jamás. Me dice con lágrimas en los ojos que su novio no tiene curro, que se le está pasando el arroz, que su madre le pincha todos los días con que sus amigas ya viven independizadas, que un alquiler se llevaría su mísero sueldo y que hace poco tuvo que rechazar una VPO porque no le concedian la hipoteca.
> 
> A ver si teneis cojones de llamarle casapapi.



Este hilo sin fotos...


----------



## landasurf (6 Sep 2011)

Easybiker74 dijo:


> Criar un hijo sale por unos 100.000 euros. Y durante 30 años o mas según el miedo que le tenga a la plancha o a la vitro. ESO es una hipoteca.



Y esto te lo dice uno que probablemente no tenga ni puta idea de lo que es tener un hijo. O lo tiene y lo quiere de la misma manera que el pepito quiere a su hipoteca.


----------



## trocolazo (6 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Si es por motivo economicos lo entiendo, pero normalmente criticaos a quienes no pegan un golpe al agua, porque prefieren que sus padres les planchen las casapapis, en serio hay que repetirlo tantas veces?



Es que yo creo que el 99% del foro está en contra del casapapi que no da un palo al agua.

El motivo de cierta crispación con el tema casapapi es el que entra en el tema de nuevas, que sin leerse los posts previos puede pensar que es un ataque/mofa a TODOS los casapapis, tanto a los "por obligación" que están mayormente puteados con su situación como a los que "no dan un palo al agua" que viven tan alegremente chupando del bote.


----------



## pollo (6 Sep 2011)

¿Por qué no llamamos al hilo, más acertadamente "historias de caseros parásitos wannabe que no se comen ni los mocos"?


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (6 Sep 2011)

Partiendo de que cada uno es libre de hacer lo que buenamente le salga de las canicas (Mientras pueda)

LLevo desde los 25 ( y voy a hacer 29) pagando una hipoteca de un piso de VPO 

En estos 3 - 4 años no me ha dado tiempo de amueblarla, cierto es que casi todo es de diseño y es bastante caro. Tengo trabajo fijo 
Mientras tanto sigo en casa de mis padres (comiendo y durmiendo) a ellos no les importa claro.

Estoy de acuerdo en que vivir solo te otorga mucha mas independencia, sabiduria, libertad, etc etc........ pero tambien soy de la opinion de que para vivir o mal vivir solo, mejor estoy en casa de mis padres.

Ya veremos que pasa el dia que este totalmente terminada


----------



## kassimirovich (6 Sep 2011)

pedaso de hilo trasendenta en to el prinsipa, ole tus juevos


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (6 Sep 2011)

Conceptron dijo:


> Partiendo de que cada uno es libre de hacer lo que buenamente le salga de las canicas (Mientras pueda)
> 
> LLevo desde los 25 ( y voy a hacer 29) pagando una hipoteca de un piso de VPO
> 
> ...



Me parece indignante que te den una VPO y la tengas deshabitada durante 4 anyos porque quieres amueblarla "de disenyo" y para vivir mal pues no me mudo que no me hace falta. Espero sinceramente que alguien mas necesitado okupe tu vivienda y las pases canutas para echarlo. Luego hay gente que se sorprende de que pidamos que las VPO sean todas en regimen de alquiler.


----------



## bestia (6 Sep 2011)

Aquí mucho criticar a los casapapis pero en realidad son los que viven de puta madre. Los casapapis se descojonan en la cara de los pepitos, esa es la puta realidad.


----------



## guajiro (6 Sep 2011)

Que cantidad de losers... no me extraña que Hispanistan se vaya por la alcantarilla. 

Aqui se leen historias para no dormir.


----------



## ferengi (6 Sep 2011)

bestia dijo:


> Aquí mucho criticar a los casapapis pero en realidad son los que viven de puta madre. Los casapapis se descojonan en la cara de los pepitos, esa es la puta realidad.



Aparte de que reirme de las desgracias de los demas me parece de g-i-l-i-p-o-l-l-as, aqui algunos vivimos de alquiler, que tambien es una opcion.


----------



## erizocanadiense (6 Sep 2011)

Caso de un familiar MUY cercano.

Chica nini, edad 25 anyos. Currando en el Viena de Terrassa 30 horas por unos 800 pavos (no estoy seguro del sueldo pero mas o menos eso).
Hasta aqui todo normal, no tendria porque ser extranyo. Sin embargo, la susodicha vive tambien con el novio de etnia gitana en casa-mami!!!!
El tiene curro de pintor de brocha gorda (almenos curra en negro) y no tienen ni la mas remota intencion de irse a vivir a ninguna parte.
Ella entrega unos 250-300 pavos al mes para comida...


----------



## animosa (6 Sep 2011)

etsai dijo:


> Tengo una amiga peluquera (alguna vez lo he comentado), que tiene 30 y muchos y aun no se ha independizado... ni probablemente lo hará jamás. Me dice con lágrimas en los ojos que su novio no tiene curro, que se le está pasando el arroz, que su madre le pincha todos los días con que sus amigas ya viven independizadas, que un alquiler se llevaría su mísero sueldo y que hace poco tuvo que rechazar una VPO porque no le concedian la hipoteca.
> 
> A ver si teneis cojones de llamarle casapapi.



Un burbujista casapapi diria que la chica tiene mucha suerte de que no le concedan la hipoteca para la VPO, porque no tiene trabajo fijo con diez años de antiguedad, ni blah, blah, blah....

Nula ambicion, y nula capacidad de compromiso y responsabilidad, la de muchos burbujistas casapapis


----------



## davitin (6 Sep 2011)

animosa dijo:


> Un burbujista casapapi diria que la chica tiene mucha suerte de que no le concedan la hipoteca para la VPO, porque no tiene trabajo fijo con diez años de antiguedad, ni blah, blah, blah....
> 
> *Nula ambicion, y nula capacidad de compromiso* y responsabilidad, la de muchos burbujistas casapapis



Tener un piso en propiedad es "ambicion"? ambicion es sacarse una carrera o montar un negocio...compromiso con quien? con el banco? joder, se me ocurren un millon de "compromisos" mas importantes que hacerle los huevos gordos al director del banco.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero a mi lo que me llama la atención es que muchos de los casapapis que se han pasado por el hilo se justifican afirmando que están ahorrando para comprarse un piso. Este país y esta sociedad no tienen remedio :ouch:


----------



## micenas (6 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero a mi lo que me llama la atención es que muchos de los casapapis que se han pasado por el hilo se justifican afirmando que están ahorrando para comprarse un piso. Este país y esta sociedad no tienen remedio :ouch:




El hombre es el unico animal que tropieza dos veces con la misma piedra. y tres, y cuatro....


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (6 Sep 2011)

micenas dijo:


> El hombre es el unico animal que tropieza dos veces con la misma piedra. y tres, y cuatro....



Hombre, si es a tocateja no veo el problema.


----------



## morethanafeeling (6 Sep 2011)

Pues a mi me resulta muy divertido ver que a la mayoría de los que van de enteraos, maduros y tolosabos del foro, les prepara la comidita la mami y les lava las zurraspas de los calzoncillos.

Creo que este sería un dato muy valioso si apareciera en el perfil de cada forero, a la hora de hacerte una idea de cada user, y poder comprender mejor el porqué de muchas opiniones.


----------



## Seren (6 Sep 2011)

Ni idea que propone este hilo pero espero no fomente la compra de nuevas viviendas, por la no continuación de la destrucción del pais.

España es el pais con menos habitantes por vivienda que existe, muchos de ellos vacíos, gracias a la masiva construcción y a la escasa natalidad. Burbuja fomentado por una generación (ahora en torno a la jubilación) que se dedicó a invertir su dinero casi exclusivamente en pisos. No es raro familias de 4 personas con 4-5 viviendas. Pisitos que heredará una generación que si se le ocurriera seguir comprando nuevas viviendas y acumulando a las heredadas (de los papis) nos llevaría al pais fantasma digno de peli de wetern de las 4 la tarde.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Sep 2011)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Pues a mi me resulta muy divertido ver que a la mayoría de los que van de enteraos, maduros y tolosabos del foro, les prepara la comidita la mami y les lava las zurraspas de los calzoncillos.
> 
> Creo que este sería un dato muy valioso si apareciera en el perfil de cada forero, a la hora de hacerte una idea de cada user, y poder comprender mejor el porqué de muchas opiniones.



jaja, lo mejor es que algunos se creen héroes revolucionarios que van a cambiar el mundo por no alquilar un piso a un malvado especulador.

Esta claro que cada caso es un mundo y no se puede generalizar, pero las justificaciones de algunos, obviamente no de todos, son de traca.

Creo que la intención de ferengi es que se expongan casos sangrantes de casapapis parásitos de manera análoga a lo que se ha hecho desde siempre en el foro con los pepitos más recalcitrantes, y obviamente *ni todos los hipotecados son unos inconscientes ni todos los casapapis unos aprovechados*, pero el hilo se ha llenado de casapapis indignados justificándose, cuando ese no es el tema del hilo.


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Sep 2011)

erizocanadiense dijo:


> Caso de un familiar MUY cercano.
> 
> Chica *nini*, edad 25 anyos. Currando en el Viena de Terrassa 30 horas por unos 800 pavos (no estoy seguro del sueldo pero mas o menos eso).
> Hasta aqui todo normal, no tendria porque ser extranyo. Sin embargo, la susodicha vive tambien con el novio de etnia gitana en casa-mami!!!!
> ...




pocas parejas ninis curran ambos y menos aun dejan un puto duro en la casa


edito para añadir: y tiene los cojones de hacer trabajar a un gitano esa muchacha los tiene bien puestos


----------



## davitin (6 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero a mi lo que me llama la atención es que muchos de los casapapis que se han pasado por el hilo se justifican afirmando que están ahorrando para comprarse un piso. Este país y esta sociedad no tienen remedio :ouch:



No veo nada de malo en ahorrar para comprar un piso.

Comprar un piso no es malo en si mismo...lo que es malo es comprar ese piso burbujeado y a credito.

Si tu compras a precio razonable y a tocateja estas haciendo algo bien...

No se trata de defender a ultranza el alquiler o el "casapapismo"...

Cada cosa tiene su utilidad y su momento.

El pepito es el que se mete en un megahipotecon+tetas de la novia+audi a3 a 40 años para un piso que no puede pagar ni en 40 años.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Sep 2011)

davitin dijo:


> No veo nada de malo en ahorrar para comprar un piso.
> 
> Comprar un piso no es malo en si mismo...lo que es malo es comprar ese piso burbujeado y a credito.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero me parece muy poco consecuente ser burbujista y sacrificar la independencia personal, en función del caso (no quiero generalizar), para comprar cuatro tochos. Es lo que ha expresado más de un forero, rechazando además la opción de alquiler o compartir piso, lo habitual entre los veinteañeros de países más civilizados que el nuestro.


----------



## ferengi (7 Sep 2011)

davitin dijo:


> No veo nada de malo en ahorrar para comprar un piso.
> 
> Comprar un piso no es malo en si mismo...lo que es malo es comprar ese piso burbujeado y a credito.
> 
> ...




El problema es el de siempre es de "alquilar es tirar el dinero" , actualmente veo muchos a tener un piso en propiedad, un ejemplo es que cierra la fabrica en tu ciudad y te tenas que pirar para buscar curro, que tu barrio se convierta en barrio de canis, que suban los impuesto etc etc, ademas de que creo que actualmente hay mejores alternativas a poner TODO tu patrimonio en tocho, se puede invertir en muchas empresas con lo que vale un piso decente (calculo unos 130.000 euros).

y como se suele decir diversificar suele ser algo bueno,


----------



## ferengi (7 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Hombre, si es a tocateja no veo el problema.



Diversificar,..diversificar..


----------



## animosa (7 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> El problema es el de siempre es de "alquilar es tirar el dinero" , actualmente veo muchos a tener un piso en propiedad, un ejemplo es que cierra la fabrica en tu ciudad y te tenas que pirar para buscar curro, que tu barrio se convierta en barrio de canis, que suban los impuesto etc etc, ademas de que creo que actualmente hay mejores alternativas a poner TODO tu patrimonio en tocho, se puede invertir en muchas empresas con lo que vale un piso decente (calculo unos 130.000 euros).
> 
> y como se suele decir diversificar suele ser algo bueno,



La ventaja de comprar vivienda en Madrid, es que si cierra la fabrica donde trabajas, tienes muchisimas opciones para buscar trabajo en un radio de 30Km, siempre asumiendo que trabajar a 30Km es un mal menor al lado de estar en paro (si se puede elegir, cuanto mas cerca, mejor)

El casapapi igual rechaza la oferta de trabajo si esta muy lejos de su casa (a + de 5Km)


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Sep 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Y yo me parto el culo viendo cómo ellos tiran sus mejores años de libertad por el retrete por no pagar 300€ de hipoteca a medias con alguien, o de alquiler, lo mismo me da. Bueno, en realidad no me río porque me dan bastante pena.
> 
> Yo me fui de casa de mis padres con 19 años y sólo me arrepiento de no haberme ido antes.



Para mi libertad es viajar, conocer mundo, salir con los amigos, follarse donde se pueda a la novia, ahorrar pasta por un tubo, comprar lo que me apetezca... 

Lo que pasa que tu complejo de inferioridad hace que verte fuera de casa de papá te haga sentir mayor, mirarte en la entrepierna y aplaudir cada vez que te sale un nuevo pelo en los huevos.

Menuda independencia irte con desconocidos, menuda independencia casarte con el banco. Hala, a vender burras a otra parte y haberlo pensado mejor antes de haberla cagado.


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Sep 2011)

Nandito dijo:


> Los casapapis son una lacra para cualquier sociedad sana.
> 
> Estamos creando futuros inútiles, incapaces de sobrevivir por sí mismos, que nos va a costar más dinero mantenerlos que rescatar a los bancos.
> 
> Como dije en un post, abogo por crear un impuesto especial casapapi.



ESpera que me uno, que me estoy partiendo.

PD: Habria que cobrar impuestos por decir gilipolleces ::


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Como se suele decir :"hablo de puta la tacones", yo por ejemplo por una sencilla regla basica que tengo no me gusta tener todo mi patrimonio en una sola cosa, ni siquiera cuando tenia 5000 euros tenia todo metioen lo mismo, y esa mentalidad de tener dinero en acciones y en diversas "es una locura" "estas haciendo el loco" etc etc..y son los casapapis lo que respetan que no se invierta en otra cosa que no sea ladrillo, lo interesante es que a mi me parece una locura meter 100.000 solo en un piso, que aparte solo te genera gastos.



A ver si te enteras, la casa donde uno vive no es una inversión, es un GASTO para vivir bajo techo.

Claro, para ti diversificar es darle el 50% de tu sueldo a un mascachicles


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> y como se suele decir diversificar suele ser algo bueno,



Repites continuamente eso de diversificar, y a mi me parece que ese dicho está más dirigido a gente rica que para gente de a pie.

A un ricachón si que le interesa tener su fortuna repartida en: Un fondo de inversión, un negocio propio, una casa en Miami, unas acciones, un plan de pensiones, un bloque de apartamentos de alquiler, etc...

Pero para gente pobre como la mayoría de los mortales, más vale una buena inversión, bien pensada y útil, que "esturrear" los ahorros para sacar migajas de cada sitio. Es mi opinión.

Y para gente normal, sin grandes conocimientos financieros, la primera y mejor inversión que pueden hacer es su vivienda. Solamente con que el valor de la misma después de 30 o 40 años sea igual que lo que pagó por ella, algo no muy dificil después de 30 o 40 años de inflación (a no ser que hayas comprado a precio muy burbujeado) el "alquiler" de toda la vida le habrá salido gratis. Y no es moco de pavo.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (7 Sep 2011)

Diversificar es una palabra muy bonita si tienes mucho dinero. Si no lo tienes, y además no eres un lince en los negocios, lo lógico es que busques valores algo seguros para no perder lo poquito que has ganado currando como un hijo de puta. 

Pero bueno, aquí todos somos Gordon Gekko por lo visto...


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Sep 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> Que cantidad de losers... no me extraña que Hispanistan se vaya por la alcantarilla.
> 
> Aqui se leen historias para no dormir.



jajaja, dentro de 10 años veremos donde estamos cada uno...

De hecho me apuesto a que dentro de 10 ya tendré pagada mi hipoteca y tu sguiras pagando al casero. Loser.


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero a mi lo que me llama la atención es que muchos de los casapapis que se han pasado por el hilo se justifican afirmando que están ahorrando para comprarse un piso. Este país y esta sociedad no tienen remedio :ouch:



Error. Distorsionas la realidad.

Se critica que se pidan millonadas a los bancos para vivir en pisos sobrevalorados. Pero si uno ahorra para comprarse un piso? Joder, es que no puede? 

Alquilar, pudiendo compartir piso con tus padres, es de ser un quiero y no puedo. La verdad que a mi me dan un poco de pena. Gente, les alquilamos un par de habitaciones para que se callen un rato?


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Ya, pero me parece muy poco consecuente ser burbujista y sacrificar la independencia personal, en función del caso (no quiero generalizar), para comprar cuatro tochos. Es lo que ha expresado más de un forero, rechazando además la opción de alquiler o compartir piso, lo habitual entre los veinteañeros de países más civilizados que el nuestro.



Por cada cosa que usted pueda hacer en su casa que yo no pueda hacer en la de mis padres le digo yo 5 cosas que puedo hacer fuera de casa que usted no puede permitirse.

Preguntele al banco o a su casero por la independencia a ver que le dicen.

Por cierto, de aqui a 4 añitos casi tocatejista y usted a seguir independizandose con los años...


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (7 Sep 2011)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Repites continuamente eso de diversificar, y a mi me parece que ese dicho está más dirigido a gente rica que para gente de a pie.
> 
> A un ricachón si que le interesa tener su fortuna repartida en: Un fondo de inversión, un negocio propio, una casa en Miami, unas acciones, un plan de pensiones, un bloque de apartamentos de alquiler, etc...
> 
> ...



Yo el principal problema que le veo a invertir todo el patrimonio en la vivienda es un tema de liquidez. Un deposito, unas acciones o un fondo de pensiones lo deshaces con más o menos perdidas. Si necesitas el dinero que vale una casa rápido la cosa se complica. 
¿Estas seguro de lo escrito en el último parrafo? Una casa de 30-40 años ¿no se ha depreciado nada? ¿cual es la vida util de una vivienda? Una de las cosas que sólo ocurre en España es que se paga casi lo mismo por un piso nuevo que por un piso de los años 70 y yo creo que es de las primeras cosas que se tiene que ajustar.


----------



## ferengi (7 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Diversificar es una palabra muy bonita si tienes mucho dinero. Si no lo tienes, y además no eres un lince en los negocios, lo lógico es que busques valores algo seguros para no perder lo poquito que has ganado currando como un hijo de puta.
> 
> Pero bueno, aquí todos somos Gordon Gekko por lo visto...



Esta claro qeu los pisos son un valor seguro no te jode,sigamos con mantras pepitiles, ademas me sorprende que estos casapapi tengan dinero para comprar un piso , pero no tengan dinero para diversificar, supongamos que un piso vale 100.000 euros, pues perfectamente puedes meter 10.000 euros en un accion, otros 10.000 en otra , etc etc.. lo dicho se tiene muy poquito.. para diversificar.. pero si mucho para comprarse un pisito.


----------



## ferengi (7 Sep 2011)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Repites continuamente eso de diversificar, y a mi me parece que ese dicho está más dirigido a gente rica que para gente de a pie.
> 
> A un ricachón si que le interesa tener su fortuna repartida en: Un fondo de inversión, un negocio propio, una casa en Miami, unas acciones, un plan de pensiones, un bloque de apartamentos de alquiler, etc...
> 
> ...



LA proxima burbuja inmobiliaria se aproxima


----------



## ferengi (7 Sep 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Alquilar, pudiendo compartir piso con tus padres,?



No comprates piso con tus padres, ellos mandan en su casa,


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> LA proxima burbuja inmobiliaria se aproxima



Yo no pienso en burbujas cuando hago una inversión. Pienso en lo que a mi más me interesa en ese momento. Y la compra de mi vivienda ha sido de largo la mejor decisión que he tomado en mi vida. Hasta el punto de que vaya como vaya el mercado en el futuro esa decisión me va a ahorrar muchas decenas de miles de euros respecto a lo que me hubiese significado un alquiler. Por suerte nunca contemplé esa opción, porque sino mi situación económica y mis perspectivas de futuro ahora mismo serían bastante más oscuras.


----------



## atpc (7 Sep 2011)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo no pienso en burbujas cuando hago una inversión. Pienso en lo que a mi más me interesa en ese momento. Y la compra de mi vivienda ha sido de largo la mejor decisión que he tomado en mi vida. Hasta el punto de que vaya como vaya el mercado en el futuro esa decisión me va a ahorrar muchas decenas de miles de euros respecto a lo que me hubiese significado un alquiler. Por suerte nunca contemplé esa opción, porque sino mi situación económica y mis perspectivas de futuro ahora mismo serían bastante más oscuras.



Pues si tan buena fue tu compra no entiendo porque no comprastes 4 mas .... en el 2007 cuando tenian un precio "para campeones" y los pusistes de alquiler.

Madre mia... cuanto listo de mierda... anda dinos en que año comprastes.


----------



## atpc (7 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> No comprates piso con tus padres, ellos mandan en su casa,




En serio... veo mucho rencor hacia tu familia..... no todos hemos tenido la mala suerte de tener una situacion familiar como la tuya.... aunque no te lo creas se puede vivier en familia en paz y concordia... sin que nadie mande sobre nadie.

Eso si... si lo que quieres es fumarte unos porritos cuando te de la gana... pues claro... eso no hay familia que lo aguante


----------



## atpc (7 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Esta claro qeu los pisos son un valor seguro no te jode,sigamos con mantras pepitiles, ademas me sorprende que estos casapapi tengan dinero para comprar un piso , pero no tengan dinero para diversificar, supongamos que un piso vale 100.000 euros, pues perfectamente puedes meter 10.000 euros en un accion, otros 10.000 en otra , etc etc.. lo dicho se tiene muy poquito.. para diversificar.. pero si mucho para comprarse un pisito.



Sali de la bolsa hace unos añitos cuando vi que el panorama no pintaba nada bien... cuando el ibex estaba luchando por los 16000.... si todo se va a la mierda... por mucho que diversifiques..... te vas a la mierda.

La bolsa es un gran casino donde las gacelillas como tu.... son merendadas a diario por los grandes leones!!!


----------



## ferengi (7 Sep 2011)

atpc dijo:


> La bolsa es un gran casino donde las gacelillas como tu.... son merendadas a diario por los grandes leones!!!



Cree el ladron que todos son de su condicion...


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Cree el ladron que todos son de su condicion...



Venga, cuentanos la historia de tu vida y de lo mal que escapaste con tus padres por fumar canutos en casa.


----------



## Hecatómbico (7 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> No comprates piso con tus padres, ellos mandan en su casa,



Y el casero manda en la "tuya" desde que se le cruce un cable


----------



## Fenwis (7 Sep 2011)

Primero querría pedir a algún moderador que, por no llenar de mierda el principal, unificase todos los hilos de caspapis con el original: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/33009-treintaneros-en-casa-de-mama.html

Segundo. Me reafirmo en lo dicho hace años en mis primeras intervenciones. Este foro, a pesar de pivotar -al principio, claro- en torno a los problemas asociados al acceso a la vivienda, está lleno de gente que no tiene ese problema porque viven total o parcialmente de sus padres, así que la mayoría de sus opiniones relacionadas con temas claves como la vivienda o el mercado laboral son puros brindis al sol de chavalitos -con muchos o pocos años, pero chavalitos- que se sienten importantes escribiendo soflamas sobre aspectos básicos de la vida adulta cuando ellos todavía no han salido del huevo ni tienen reputa idea de lo que es. Desgraciadamente, este hecho también explica muchas de las opiniones y, sobre todo, de las actitudes más visibles de burbuja.info.

Por último, este hilo es tan patético que ya debería estar en la papelera. Básicamente está dominado por unos pepitazos de manual, con una mentalidad que hace burbujista hasta a Animosa, y que, tras regalarnos el bochorno de repetir 100 veces mantras prehistóricos como el de alquilar = tirar el dinero, ya últimamente parecen decididos a pasar por la cara a los demás su condición de -atención- *futuribles propietarioh*. Joder, por lo menos Animosa no habla de hipótesis.


----------



## Visillera (7 Sep 2011)

Está claro que no se peude generalizar. Tipos de casapapis.
-Los que ahorrarn para comprarse un piso.
-Los que ayudan e incluso sostienen a sus familias.
-Los que no tienen trabajo.
-Los que no tienen ganas de volar del nido.


----------



## cacereño (7 Sep 2011)

Visillera dijo:


> Está claro que no se peude generalizar. Tipos de casapapis.
> -Los que ahorrarn para comprarse un piso.
> -Los que ayudan e incluso sostienen a sus familias.
> -Los que no tienen trabajo.
> -Los que no tienen ganas de volar del nido.



No se van de su casa,

- Los que no pueden: enfermos, opositores, divorciados...
- Los que no saben: ninis, calaveras, vividores...
- Los que no quieren: tacaños, lonchafinistas, futuros pepitos...


----------



## kauna (7 Sep 2011)

los casapapis se compraran piso a precio decente de un "listo de cojones/inversor" que se hipotecó a 50 años pensando que su sueldo y su vivienda subirían porqué sí, independientemente de que fuera un apilatochos, cajera del zara o vendedor , sin estudios claro.

Y los "listos de cojones" volveran a casa con sus papis. ::


----------



## mclaren (8 Sep 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Por cada cosa que usted pueda hacer en su casa que yo no pueda hacer en la de mis padres le digo yo 5 cosas que puedo hacer fuera de casa que usted no puede permitirse.
> 
> Preguntele al banco o a su casero por la independencia a ver que le dicen.
> 
> Por cierto, de aqui a 4 añitos casi tocatejista y usted a seguir independizandose con los años...



No os engañeis a vosotros mismos. Fuera de casa podemos hacer lo mismo, pero dentro, la cosa cambia.
con tus padres no tienes independencia, lo mires como lo mires.


----------



## ferengi (8 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Y el casero manda en la "tuya" desde que se le cruce un cable



Tranquilo , ya tengo otro pisos mirados, y tener otras alternativas, ademas si sera por piso actualmente...

Aun asi voy a intenar centrar el tema del hilo que era contar casapapi sangrantes, 

36 años--1600 euros, borracho todo el fin de semana delante de sus padres sus padres preocupados, todo el dia se lo gasta en vicios (joder con la cantidad de casapapis que conozco y los que ahorran solo estan en el foro), sus padres se pasan el dia preocupados porque es el hijo unico, (Desde mi putno de vista lo mimam), objetivo en la vida, emborracharse y pillar cachoy presumir con los colega de que se ha tirado a una guarrilla de fin de semana.

y pensar que en Francia con 20 años estan bien indpendizados...


----------



## animosa (8 Sep 2011)

Hoy mismo he conocido un caso sangrante y hasta denunciable:

Chico con 28 años que vive en casa de tus padres. Hasta aqui nada extraño si no fuera porque se compro un piso de VPO en Mayo de 2009 y lo tiene vacio desde entonces. Solamente por eso le podrian denunciar. Los padres no solamente se lo consienten, sino que le apoyan y estan felices con que su hijo vive con ellos. Pero por si no fuera poco lo anterior, lo peor viene ahora... es que resulta que tiene novia !!! : teniendo ya una edad, y teniendo un piso que al parecer paga el novio, viven cada uno en casa de sus padres. yo es que no me lo podia creer cuando me lo han contado. :::

Y pensar que hay gente viviendo en pareja y pagando alquileres de 800 euros, y estos pagando hipoteca y con el piso cerrado a cal y canto. Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes.


----------



## Marco_Antonio (8 Sep 2011)

animosa dijo:


> Hoy mismo he conocido un caso sangrante y hasta denunciable:
> 
> Chico con 28 años que vive en casa de tus padres. Hasta aqui nada extraño si no fuera porque se compro un piso de VPO en Mayo de 2009 y lo tiene vacio desde entonces. Solamente por eso le podrian denunciar. Los padres no solamente se lo consienten, sino que le apoyan y estan felices con que su hijo vive con ellos. Pero por si no fuera poco lo anterior, lo peor viene ahora... es que resulta que tiene novia !!! : teniendo ya una edad, y teniendo un piso que al parecer paga el novio, viven cada uno en casa de sus padres. yo es que no me lo podia creer cuando me lo han contado. :::
> 
> Y pensar que hay gente viviendo en pareja y pagando alquileres de 800 euros, y estos pagando hipoteca y con el piso cerrado a cal y canto. Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes.



tú si que eres denunciable animosa ::::::::


----------



## napesito (8 Sep 2011)

Fenwis dijo:


> Primero querría pedir a algún moderador que, por no llenar de mierda el principal, unificase todos los hilos de caspapis con el original: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/33009-treintaneros-en-casa-de-mama.html
> 
> Segundo. Me reafirmo en lo dicho hace años en mis primeras intervenciones. Este foro, a pesar de pivotar -al principio, claro- en torno a los problemas asociados al acceso a la vivienda, está lleno de gente que no tiene ese problema porque viven total o parcialmente de sus padres, así que la mayoría de sus opiniones relacionadas con temas claves como la vivienda o el mercado laboral son puros brindis al sol de chavalitos -con muchos o pocos años, pero chavalitos- que se sienten importantes escribiendo soflamas sobre aspectos básicos de la vida adulta cuando ellos todavía no han salido del huevo ni tienen reputa idea de lo que es. Desgraciadamente, este hecho también explica muchas de las opiniones y, sobre todo, de las actitudes más visibles de burbuja.info.
> 
> Por último, este hilo es tan patético que ya debería estar en la papelera. Básicamente está dominado por unos pepitazos de manual, con una mentalidad que hace burbujista hasta a Animosa, y que, tras regalarnos el bochorno de repetir 100 veces mantras prehistóricos como el de alquilar = tirar el dinero, ya últimamente parecen decididos a pasar por la cara a los demás su condición de -atención- *futuribles propietarioh*. Joder, por lo menos Animosa no habla de hipótesis.



Esto se ha convertido en forocoches. No te preocupes, no te haran caso.


----------



## Hecatómbico (8 Sep 2011)

animosa dijo:


> Hoy mismo he conocido un caso sangrante y hasta denunciable:
> 
> Chico con 28 años que vive en casa de tus padres. Hasta aqui nada extraño si no fuera porque se compro un piso de VPO en Mayo de 2009 y lo tiene vacio desde entonces. Solamente por eso le podrian denunciar. Los padres no solamente se lo consienten, sino que le apoyan y estan felices con que su hijo vive con ellos. Pero por si no fuera poco lo anterior, lo peor viene ahora... es que resulta que tiene novia !!! : teniendo ya una edad, y teniendo un piso que al parecer paga el novio, viven cada uno en casa de sus padres. yo es que no me lo podia creer cuando me lo han contado. :::
> 
> Y pensar que hay gente viviendo en pareja y pagando alquileres de 800 euros, y estos pagando hipoteca y con el piso cerrado a cal y canto. Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes.



Y supongo que la novia casapapi no es un caso sangrante , que está esperando dar el salto de la casa de sus papis a la de su novio . ¿Oficio y beneficio de la señorita? :rolleye:


----------



## atpc (8 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Cree el ladron que todos son de su condicion...



No te preocupes ferengi... con el tiempo lo acabaras entendiendo.


----------



## atpc (8 Sep 2011)

animosa dijo:


> Hoy mismo he conocido un caso sangrante y hasta denunciable:
> 
> Chico con 28 años que vive en casa de tus padres. Hasta aqui nada extraño si no fuera porque se compro un piso de VPO en Mayo de 2009 y lo tiene vacio desde entonces. Solamente por eso le podrian denunciar. Los padres no solamente se lo consienten, sino que le apoyan y estan felices con que su hijo vive con ellos. Pero por si no fuera poco lo anterior, lo peor viene ahora... es que resulta que tiene novia !!! : teniendo ya una edad, y teniendo un piso que al parecer paga el novio, viven cada uno en casa de sus padres. yo es que no me lo podia creer cuando me lo han contado. :::
> 
> Y pensar que hay gente viviendo en pareja y pagando alquileres de 800 euros, y estos pagando hipoteca y con el piso cerrado a cal y canto. Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes.



Yo tambien conozco alguno... ahora me viene a la memoria una chica que compro una VPO y que como no tenia pasta sus padres se la amueblaron. Para mas inri luego se pasea por los foros criticando los que estan en casa de sus padres porque no quieren entrar en la estafa del pisito/alquiler.
Tocate los huevos!!!!


----------



## optimistic1985 (8 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Tranquilo , ya tengo otro pisos mirados, y tener otras alternativas, ademas si sera por piso actualmente...
> 
> Aun asi voy a intenar centrar el tema del hilo que era contar casapapi sangrantes,
> 
> ...



Pero tontaina, esa persona que describes no es un casapapis, es un gilipollas perdido de la vida.

Con lo cual deberías centrar el tema en los gilipollas de la vida, no en los "casapapis" puesto que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Pensativo (8 Sep 2011)

Mortgages not.


----------



## atpc (8 Sep 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Pero tontaina, esa persona que describes no es un casapapis, es un gilipollas perdido de la vida.
> 
> Con lo cual deberías centrar el tema en los gilipollas de la vida, no en los "casapapis" puesto que no es lo mismo.



Que no... que no... que los que estamos en casa de los papis somos todos unos vagos, aprovechados y estamos asi porque no sabemos valernos por nosotros mismos. Lo que hay que hacer es independizarse ya para demostar a los demas que te sabes valer por ti mismo. 
Me gustaria dar un repaso al lavabo y cocina de ferengi.... no se.. no se... tengo un presentimiento.


----------



## Memento Mori (8 Sep 2011)

tekdee dijo:


> Soy casapapi y cuento mi caso.
> 
> ¿Por qué soy casapapi? Básicamente para ahorrar todo lo que pueda.
> 
> ...



Espero que lo lea tu madre. A ver que opina.


----------



## animosa (8 Sep 2011)

atpc dijo:


> Yo tambien conozco alguno... ahora me viene a la memoria una chica que compro una VPO y que como no tenia pasta sus padres se la amueblaron. Para mas inri luego *se pasea por los foros criticando los que estan en casa de sus padres porque no quieren entrar en la estafa del pisito/alquiler*.
> Tocate los huevos!!!!



Resumiendo, que para ti *alquilar es tirar el dinero* ::


----------



## optimistic1985 (8 Sep 2011)

Memento Mori dijo:


> Espero que lo lea tu madre. A ver que opina.



Se refiere a que no ha tenido un trabajo con nómina e IRPF y lo sabes, cateto


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Sep 2011)

animosa dijo:


> Resumiendo, que para ti *alquilar es tirar el dinero* ::



obviamente todo lo que no sea parasitar a alguien es tirar el dinero. Y el trabajo que los demás hagan gratis por ti es tiempo que te ganas. Vivir consume tiempo y dinero, si lo haces a costa de otros es algo que te ahorras (porque ese tiempo y dinero se lo gasta el otro).Prefiero lavarme mis calzoncillos a que mi madre me dedique su tiempo de ocio. Es peor la vergüenza que el consumo de tiempo :rolleye:

Por cierto, ¿qué diferencia hay entre que tus padres te mantengan o que te compren los muebles? En ambos casos te ahorras pasta porque son ellos quienes se la gastan.


----------



## snafu (8 Sep 2011)

Un alquilado mientras tenga ingresos suficientes para pagar el alquiler tiene un techo y si no a la calle , en el caso de un hipotecado ídem, un casapapis que pueda aportar en casa tampoco supone una carga.Al final lo importante es tener dinero suficiente 

Cualquiera de la tres opciones me parece digna siempre que se tome desde la sensatez.

Tengo la sensación de que muchas veces en este debate alquilado vs hipotecado vs casapapi lo que la gente trata de hacer es autojustificarse y a la vez mirar por encima del hombro y juzgar a quien ha elegido vivir de una manera diferente a la suya


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Sep 2011)

snafu dijo:


> Un alquilado mientras tenga ingresos suficientes para pagar el alquiler tiene un techo y si no a la calle , en el caso de un hipotecado ídem, un casapapis que pueda aportar en casa tampoco supone una carga.Al final lo importante es tener dinero suficiente
> 
> Cualquiera de la tres opciones me parece digna siempre que se tome desde la sensatez.
> 
> Tengo la sensación de que muchas veces en este debate alquilado vs hipotecado vs casapapi lo que la gente trata de hacer es autojustificarse y a la vez mirar por encima del hombro y juzgar a quien ha elegido vivir de una manera diferente a la suya



Todos tenemos techo en casa de nuestros padres salvo grandes excepciones, nadie se va a quedar en la calle.


----------



## Kluster (8 Sep 2011)

Yo soy casapapi y a mucha honra. Porque paso de pagar un pastizal por tener un techo propio en este país de mierda.

Yo ante todo lo que mas valoro en el mundo es tener una calidad de vida sin agobios y con dinero en el bolsillo. Si con un sueldo de mierda tengo que estar pagando hipoteca/alquiler, gas, luz, agua, comunidad, basuras, IBI y toda esa mierda. Pues a tomar por culo! Mejor de casapapi y ahorrando.

Los precios en este país, con los sueldos que tenemos, solo nos permiten MALVIVIR, los únicos que viven bien son los viejunos con su curro asegurado, liberados sindicales, funcionarios y demas vividores que nos arrastran a los demas al fango. Y encima, porque no queremos aceptar estas condiciones de vida paupérrimas y optamos por la vía inteligente ( ahorrar ), por eso ya somos unos vagos y unos desgraciados.

Anda y a cascarla por ahí pepitorros !!! ::::::


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Sep 2011)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo soy casapapi y a mucha honra. Porque paso de pagar un pastizal por tener un techo propio en este país de mierda.
> 
> Yo ante todo lo que mas valoro en el mundo es tener una calidad de vida sin agobios y con dinero en el bolsillo. Si con un sueldo de mierda tengo que estar pagando hipoteca/alquiler, gas, luz, agua, comunidad, basuras, IBI y toda esa mierda. Pues a tomar por culo! Mejor de casapapi y ahorrando.
> 
> ...



Pocos pepitorros va a encontrar en este foro, o al menos que se atrevan a dar la cara :XX:


----------



## Limón (8 Sep 2011)

Opciones:

1. Comprar un zulo hiperburbujeado a 40 años.
2. Malvivir como un paria en un piso de mierda compartido.
3. Quedarte en tu casa.

La opcion 1 esta descartada por el 100% de la gente, vale.

Ventajas de la opcion 2??


----------



## Lupgan (8 Sep 2011)

Tengo varios amigos que se encuentran en esas circunstancias y todos lo hacen por decisión propia, no por necesidad, es como vivir en un hotel gratis, y mientras el tema de echarte parienta te la pele y tengas las casas de amigos independizados para quedar no existe ningún motivo para tirar dinero al cubo en un alquiler.
Es una cuestión de pragmatismo.
Personalmente creo que ni aunque les saliera gratis el alquiler se irían ya que entonces tocaría fregar, limpiar, hacer comida... y demás cosas que cuestan esfuerzo.
Eso si el día que se echen novia y se vayan a vivir con ella van a durar lo que un caramelo a la puerta de un colegio.
En cualquier caso mientras uno sea feliz...


----------



## Kluster (8 Sep 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El problema que tenéis la mayoría de casapapis es que queréis salir de la casa de vuestros padres con todo solucionado y viviendo mejor que ellos. Si os tiene que costar esfuerzo... ah, no no, metéis la cabeza debajo de la falda de la mami y a chupar del tarro.
> No sois capaces de entender que vuestro estatus social no es el que os están dando vuestros papis. Ese no es vuestro nivel, *es el nivel de vida de vuestros padres, lo que ellos han luchado por conseguir*. Vosotros tendréis que empezar como todo hijo de vecino, desde abajo, viviendo en una cuadra, currando más horas que cascoporro, comiendo los primeros meses macarrones sobre cajas de cartón hasta que os podáis comprar una mesa, para finalmente vivir como vuestros padres cuando seáis tan viejos y hayáis currado tanto como ellos.



A ver... mi padre fué un casapapi hasta los veinte y tantos años, hasta que pudo comprarse un piso... que lo pagó en 4 días. La diferencia es que si yo quiero un piso en propiedad, voy a tener que estar pagando hasta los 70 años. Capisci ? Y si me voy de alquiler no podré ahorrar ni me podré comprar un piso en la vida, y con 70 años tendré que pagar un alquiler y es posible que para entonces NO HAYA DINERO NI PARA PAGAR LAS PENSIONES, con lo cual ya me dirás como voy a vivir, debajo de un puente y con el cartón de vino. Las cosas están cambiando y parece que algunos no quieren darse cuenta.


----------



## optimistic1985 (8 Sep 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> 4. Administrarte a razón de tus ingresos y vivir dignamente en el nivel de vida al que realmente perteneces.
> 
> 
> El problema que tenéis la mayoría de casapapis es que queréis salir de la casa de vuestros padres con todo solucionado y viviendo mejor que ellos. Si os tiene que costar esfuerzo... ah, no no, metéis la cabeza debajo de la falda de la mami y a chupar del tarro.
> ...



Tu si que das vergüenza que tienes que escribir en los foros lo "digna" que es tu vida.


----------



## Okipoki (8 Sep 2011)

Limón dijo:


> Opciones:
> 
> 1. Comprar un zulo hiperburbujeado a 40 años.
> 2. Malvivir como un paria en un piso de mierda compartido.
> ...


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (8 Sep 2011)

Limón dijo:


> Opciones:
> 
> 1. Comprar un zulo hiperburbujeado a 40 años.
> 2. Malvivir como un paria en un piso de mierda compartido.
> ...



La principal ventaja que le veo a la opción 2 es la movilidad. Conozco pepitos y casapapis que han desperdiciado la oportunidad de su vida con un sueldo que compensaba el alquiler por el echo de estar atados economica o emocionalmente a cuatro ladrillos. 
A la hora de buscar trabajo no es lo mismo plantearte un cambio en un radio de 10Km que de 500Km. Si te surge una oportunidad donde te pagan 5000€ en otro pueblo, el alquilado recoge y se marcha. Al casapapi no le compensa y suele estancarse en los empleos con más facilidad (máxime si es de un pueblo donde sólo hay trabajo de lo suyo en una o dos empresas). 



Kluster dijo:


> A ver... mi padre fué un casapapi hasta los veinte y tantos años, hasta que pudo comprarse un piso... que lo pagó en 4 días. La diferencia es que si yo quiero un piso en propiedad, voy a tener que estar pagando hasta los 70 años. Capisci ? Y si me voy de alquiler no podré ahorrar ni me podré comprar un piso en la vida, y con 70 años tendré que pagar un alquiler y es posible que para entonces NO HAYA DINERO NI PARA PAGAR LAS PENSIONES, con lo cual ya me dirás como voy a vivir, debajo de un puente y con el cartón de vino. Las cosas están cambiando y parece que algunos no quieren darse cuenta.



Hay tantos escenarios posibles posibles para dentro de 40 años: Igual los dos estamos muertos, hemos perdido nuestros ahorros en el corralito o tu casa ha sido destruida por el gran terremoto o la 3GM sin ninguna indemización. Lo que tengo claro es que en el momento en que no haya dinero para pagar las pensiones, la vivienda valdrá casi cero y el euro habrá desaparecido. No me preocupa un escenario tan irreal como el que planteas. En caso de MadMax tengo varias casas abandonadas en el pueblo donde meterme.


----------



## Kluster (8 Sep 2011)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Hay tantos escenarios posibles posibles para dentro de 40 años: Igual los dos estamos muertos, hemos perdido nuestros ahorros en el corralito o tu casa ha sido destruida por el gran terremoto o la 3GM sin ninguna indemización.



Correcto. Por eso mismo, el mantra de "dejate la piel trabajando y vivirás igual de bien que tus padres hoy" es falso. Nunca puedes asegurar que te depara el futuro y que te dejes la piel en el curro no te garantiza nada. Y mejor estar prevenido, porque quizá la coyuntura económica de los últimos 40 años que ha beneficiado a nuestros padres no se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## jeremiah johnson (8 Sep 2011)

Vamos, yo creo que está bien claro que esto del "casapapismo", debería de subordinarse al jran concepto de la "burbuja sexual" e ir al subforo correspondiente. No tiene sentido discutir sobre este fenómeno, pues no es más que una consecuencia de algo ya analizado durante años por estos lares. 
Las causas todos las conocemos ...
-El casapapi (normalmente masculino) para abandonar el nido necesita (en el mundo de salarios 2x1 en el que nos han metido) de una pareja, jodido.
-Si uno no es un pro-"fucker", se puede llevar una desilusión (muchas series yankies con compañeras de piso jachondas ) si pensaba que la independencia significaba llevarse una moza distinta todos los días a la guarida. Al final se encuentra por la noche tomando el colacao más solo que la una.
-Triunfadoh@ que está atado al piso con parej@ que no soporta, simplemente por aparentar..."inmaduros casapapis..." que se jodan todos como yo.
..y así podríamos seguir....etc, etc


----------



## Kluster (8 Sep 2011)

Pues precisamente cuando uno no tiene pareja estable es el mejor momento para comprarse un piso, para que sea de uno. Por que si lo compras a medias con la visillera, te puede fastidiar pero a base de bien.

Lo jodido es el puto precio ( yo mismo estuve a punto de hacer una locura y empufarme en un zulo, menos mal que recapacité )


----------



## Hecatómbico (8 Sep 2011)

Kluster dijo:


> Pues precisamente cuando uno no tiene pareja estable es el mejor momento para comprarse un piso, para que sea de uno. Por que si lo compras a medias con la visillera, te puede fastidiar pero a base de bien.
> 
> Lo jodido es el puto precio ( yo mismo estuve a punto de hacer una locura y empufarme en un zulo, menos mal que recapacité )



Aunque lo tengas pago y te cases por gananciales o lo sigas pagando y te cases en separación de bienes , como no mantengas relaciones íntimas con 2 preservativos , vas a palmar el pisito de todas todas .

PD: No te fíes de la píldora que a más de una le "falla" :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Kluster (8 Sep 2011)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Tu padre pagó un piso en "4 días" con mucho sudor y en una ciudad donde no había ni la décima parte de servicios que los que tienes ahora.



Pues no te creas, en una población con sus colegios, su ambulatorio, sus farmacias, sus tiendas y su todo...



Gatoo_ dijo:


> Puede que acabes comprándote un piso a tocateja mientras yo vivo condenado -oh, dios mío- a pagar 300€ (me pregunto cuánto serán 300€ en 2025 en comparación con el momento actual, con ese dinero a lo mejor nos da para un paquete de chicles), pero *los años que estás perdiendo no se pagan con dinero* porque tu vida se acaba y luego no hay vuelta atrás.



Ese es quid de la cuestión, el resultado final de la puta estafa en la que nos han metido los pepitorros. Y encima tenemos que tener pena NOSOTROS de ELLOS, por arruinarnos la puta vida a los demás, y encima querrán que les paguemos sus pufos con nuestros ahorros SUFRIDOS a base de quemar nuestra vida en casa de los papis.

Por eso que cada uno que apechugue con lo suyo, y al casapapi, un respeto :


----------



## Kluster (8 Sep 2011)

Hecatómbico dijo:


> Aunque lo tengas pago y te cases por gananciales o lo sigas pagando y te cases en separación de bienes , como no mantengas relaciones íntimas con 2 preservativos , vas a palmar el pisito de todas todas .



Quien ha hablado de casarse ?



Hecatómbico dijo:


> PD: No te fíes de la píldora que a más de una le "falla" :XX::XX::XX:



Si jeje a mas de uno la ha pasado: "huy cari ha fallado la píldora, que hacemos ?" y a continuación el consabido chantaje emocional. Es el owned definitivo :XX:


----------



## Hecatómbico (8 Sep 2011)

Kluster dijo:


> Quien ha hablado de casarse ?



La criatura te la lía . El problema no es casarse o no casarse . El problema es que como no tenga donde caerse muerta y le hagas un bombo , la liaste parda . No digo que sea tu caso , pero hay mucha gente que no cuenta con ello .


----------



## Kluster (8 Sep 2011)

Ya, pero si no estas casado ni tienes bienes en común, tu puedes tener tu piso alquilado. Y a la hora de vivir con la parienta pues te vas a un piso mas grande de alquiler para vivir los dos.

Si luego tienes un crío ( o "falla" la píldora ), lo único que te tocaría a pagar en caso de separación sería la manutención del niño y puede que un extra para ayudar con el alquiler, pero tu piso, al no ser vivienda común y al no estar casados, es tu patrimonio personal y en principio te lo deberían respetar.


----------



## sebososabroso (8 Sep 2011)

Mi padre, me abandono en la puerta de una finca, eso si, fue a los 26 años, me dijo "haz lo que quieras, pero no vuelvas a casa, te quemo la cama por si acaso y cambio la cerradura", lo malo es que fue cierto.


No me dejaron ser "casapapi" ya que la edad y el tiempo jugaba en mi bando. 

Un consejo: Deja a la gente que haga lo que quieran sin que te metan el dedo en el ojo. Vivirás mas.


----------



## Spaviv (8 Sep 2011)

Dejadme contarles una historia que puede que resulte increible pero es rigurosamente cierta. Tengo un amiguete que forma parte de la pandilla de toda la vida que es un casapapi, igual que otros de la panda, pero este es un caso particular que lo hace único en su especie: tiene 30 años y es virgen.

Lo normal en estos casos es que os hagaís la imagen mental del típico asocial y tal, pero nada de eso, el tio PUEDE follar y no lo hace.

¿Y a que viene esto en este hilo?. Bueno es que como podreís imaginar cada vez que nos juntamos y con unas cervezas delante mas, es un tema estrella, las risas llegan lejos y las bromas inagotables. El pajillero se resiste ahora y siempre al invasor y las escusas que proporciona para no hacerlo son casi identicas a las expuestas en todos los hilos de casapapi de este foro.

A saber: Se ahorra pasta, se vive muy bien en el onanismo, no tiene broncas con nadie, no gasta pasta ni tiempo... et caetera. No le recomiendo que lea este foro porque sino encontraría mil razones más para no arrejuntarse. No me negareís el paralelismo.

Las motivaciones para que consuma el acto pasa lo mismo: que por lo menos lo pruebe y si no le gusta, que vuelva al cinco contra uno, que la vida es una y no se puede estar haciendo lo mismo siempre, con una novia maduras si o si etc.

Es curioso como poco.

Se entiende que en esta sociedad occidental tener 30 años y no mojar porque no te da la gana es incompatible y motivo de escarnio por todos los que damos con su way of life.

Entiendo que este hilo va por aqui, es decir, todos tiene derecho a vivir como le da la gana siempre que no moleste a nadie y los demas a echarnos unas risas. 

Luego contad vuestras historias de casapapis, incluida la vuestra, y dejad de justificaros. Es gracioso un tio de 30 en su casa y ya está.


----------



## mileuristico (8 Sep 2011)

Me hace gracia los casapapis que ponen la excusa de que siendo mileuristas no se pueden independizar y luego se gastan 5 kilos en un coche a 10 años de préstamo pagando 500 euros al mes.


----------



## Kluster (8 Sep 2011)

mileuristico dijo:


> Me hace gracia los casapapis que ponen la excusa de que siendo mileuristas no se pueden independizar y luego se gastan 5 kilos en un coche a 10 años de préstamo pagando 500 euros al mes.



Pero eso no es un casapapis, eso es un gilipollas. 

A mi lo que me hace gracia es el pepito que no puede con las cuotas de la hipoteca y se pide un prestamo personal para irse de vacaciones ( no te jode... )


----------



## HOOOR (8 Sep 2011)

!!!!Atencion¡¡¡¡ Debido a problemas de seguridad en la internec, han quedado al descubierto las identidades de algunos foreros casapapistas. Pedimos disculpas  a los foreros:

Optimistic 1980








Pumuki cabreado:








Hecatombico







Bule:







Rogamos disculpen las molestias causadas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atpc (9 Sep 2011)

animosa dijo:


> Resumiendo, que para ti *alquilar es tirar el dinero* ::



Para mi comprar es una autentica estafa y alquilar un autentico robo.
Hombre.. antes que muerte prefiero susto.

Espero que despues de tanto tiempo te haya quedado claro... aunque lo dudo.


----------



## arriquitown (9 Sep 2011)

No entiendo la obsesion en este foro de decir a todo el mundo como se tiene que vivir para ser un triunfador. Aqui algunos saben que profesion hay q tener, a que edad irse de casa , en que invertir su dinero, que coches comprar, que comida , que ropa, que hobbies,........ mucho poner a parir a las visilleras de facilisimo pero muchos de por aqui son perores!


----------



## ferengi (9 Sep 2011)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo soy casapapi y a mucha honra. Porque paso de pagar un pastizal por tener un techo propio en este país de mierda.
> 
> Yo ante todo lo que mas valoro en el mundo es tener una calidad de vida :



Para mi calidad de vida , es hacer lo que te de gana, que no te venga tu madre dicinedo "hijo apaga la luz que gasta", o que te dia "baja a por el pan ya que vives aqui", osea ser el tipico chico de los recados que son los casapapis.

poder traer a tus colegas y hacer el gilipollas como te de la gana, poder traer a tus ligues, sinceramente como digo que cada uno haga lo que quiera pero al menos recomiendo que los que trabajen y sean casapapis la menos intenten un par de meses aunque sea estar de piso compartido... a ver que os parece la experencia y posiblemente os gastareis mas en un viaje, por lo que se ve aqui.


----------



## atpc (9 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Para mi calidad de vida , es hacer lo que te de gana, que no te venga tu madre dicinedo "hijo apaga la luz que gasta", o que te dia "*baja a por el pan ya que vives aqui*", osea ser el tipico chico de los recados que son los casapapis.
> 
> poder traer a tus colegas y hacer el gilipollas como te de la gana, poder traer a tus ligues, sinceramente como digo que cada uno haga lo que quiera pero al menos recomiendo que los que trabajen y sean casapapis la menos intenten un par de meses aunque sea estar de piso compartido... a ver que os parece la experencia y posiblemente os gastareis mas en un viaje, por lo que se ve aqui.



Joerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... llevas no se cuantos hilos tocando los huevos y quejandote de los vagos y aprovechados que son los casapapis y resulta que te tocaba los cojones que tu madre te mandase a por el pan? 
Ante fandangi.... vete atpc!!!!!


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Para mi calidad de vida , es hacer lo que te de gana, que no te venga tu madre dicinedo "hijo apaga la luz que gasta", o que te dia "baja a por el pan ya que vives aqui", osea ser el tipico chico de los recados que son los casapapis.
> 
> poder traer a tus colegas y hacer el gilipollas como te de la gana, poder traer a tus ligues, sinceramente como digo que cada uno haga lo que quiera pero al menos recomiendo que los que trabajen y sean casapapis la menos intenten un par de meses aunque sea estar de piso compartido... a ver que os parece la experencia y posiblemente os gastareis mas en un viaje, por lo que se ve aqui.



Si no tienes a tu madre o padre tocando los cojones pero tienes a un compañero/a de piso estás en las mismas.

Eso hay que tenerlo muy en cuenta. El alquiler compartido es una mierda a la larga, se diga lo que se siga.


----------



## kassimirovich (9 Sep 2011)

yo tengo 40 tacos y vivo a medio camino entre la casa de mis papis y la de mi novia y en ninguno de los dos sitios pago alquiler. por que yo lo valgo.


----------



## ferengi (11 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> . El alquiler compartido es una mierda a la larga, se diga lo que se siga.



Pero aun siendo un mierda me parece mejo opcion que ser un casapapis....

Todas las opciones tiene sus incovenientes, solo qe uno tiene que mirar sus posibilidades y reflexionar.

Bueno otra histori casapapis

Chaval 34 años, trabajo fijo, etc etc. friki de libro, estanteri llena de figuritas de manga tetonas, comics, etc etc, se acab de pagar un viaje a japon , 6000 eurozos minimo por lo que tengo entendido, por supesto si no puede independizarse, la culpa es del gobieno, del sistem etc etc...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Pero aun siendo un mierda me parece mejo opcion que ser un casapapis....
> 
> Todas las opciones tiene sus incovenientes, solo qe uno tiene que mirar sus posibilidades y reflexionar.
> 
> ...



este es casapapi pero no gilipollass :XX::XX:


----------



## snafu (11 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Pero aun siendo un mierda me parece mejo opcion que ser un casapapis....
> 
> Todas las opciones tiene sus incovenientes, solo qe uno tiene que mirar sus posibilidades y reflexionar.
> 
> ...



ya estamos con los relatos de fantasía ::


----------



## Lupgan (22 Sep 2011)

Tengo 2 amigos intimos en exacamente esa situacion. Personalmente no los critico pero ya tengo ganas de que se independicen para que podamos quedar en otro salon que no sea el mio, que mi mujer al final se me va a hartar XD


----------



## alfredo garcia (22 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Para mi calidad de vida , es hacer lo que te de gana, que no te venga tu madre dicinedo "hijo apaga la luz que gasta", o que te dia "baja a por el pan ya que vives aqui", osea ser el tipico chico de los recados que son los casapapis.
> 
> poder traer a tus colegas y hacer el gilipollas como te de la gana, poder traer a tus ligues, sinceramente como digo que cada uno haga lo que quiera pero al menos recomiendo que los que trabajen y sean casapapis la menos intenten un par de meses aunque sea estar de piso compartido... a ver que os parece la experencia y posiblemente os gastareis mas en un viaje, por lo que se ve aqui.



Eso me recuerda a mis años de uni en que cuando uno traía a una chica a casa (el rollo de la novia que no presentas a los compis) los demás nos daba un palo de la leche y unos nos encerrábamos y otros nos ibamos de bar para no molestar (y viceversa). No es como lo de vivir con los padres pero casi y eso de mitificar los pisos compartidos sirve para que arrendadores puedan colocar pisos que ni miraría gente con pasta (que de todas formas podrían comprar o alquilar algo decente) para vivir una vida casi exactamente igual que con tus padres sólo que con un grupo de desconocidos a los que se la sopla si has perdido el curro o estás constipado y sólo quieren que pagues lo tuyo a fin de més y sablearte la nevera. 


Vamos que lo de pretender gastarte tu minisueldo tan común a millones de españoles (o la pensión de tus padres ahora que está de moda trabajar sin cobrar) como mínimo es estúpido aunque está guay para algunos como el ferengui que no hace otra cosa que rajar sobre los demás sin conocer sus circunstancias personales o laborales.


----------



## ferengi (23 Sep 2011)

alfredo garcia dijo:


> ferengui que no hace otra cosa que rajar sobre los demás sin conocer sus circunstancias personales o laborales.



Tipico... si se raja sobre pepitos bien, si se raja sobre jefes bien, si se raja sobre X bien. eso si cuando la se raja sobre cosas que hace .. ya no mola tanto eh...


----------



## snafu (23 Sep 2011)

ferengi dijo:


> Tipico... si se raja sobre pepitos bien, si se raja sobre jefes bien, si se raja sobre X bien. eso si cuando la se raja sobre cosas que hace .. ya no mola tanto eh...



Es lo que hay cada uno tirando para su "bando" por puro corporativismo, de discusión con datos objetivos nada 




pd: casapapis rules


----------



## Reymambo_borrado (23 Sep 2011)

Matrimonio <30, cada uno un trabajo inframileuristico y el alquiler 1/4 de los ingresos. Si se puede vivir, al menos la mayoria de los meses. Lo peor de todo y con diferencia no es tanto el sueldo miserable sino el trabajo en si, que te hacen sentir como una puñetera mierda y eso va a la salud. Lo mejor, saber que lo poco que se tiene es por haberselo currado. El miedo? pensar que el año que viene tengamos que malvender las cuatro chorradas...tenemos un diferencial ingreso-gasto de unos 300€ sobre 2000, espero que sea suficiente para capear lo que Rajoy y demas nos tenga preparado. 

Casapapis de España, hace cuatro años os podriais haber ido y salir adelante; a dia de hoy reconozco que os sea imposible y eso, que tengais paciencia.No se porque, pero si eres casapapi y tienes un BMW Serie 1 os pegaria...paranoias mias


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Sep 2011)

el otro día viendo el principe de zamunda me acordé de este hilo y del que hay en el principal sobre el mismo tema


cuando dice el padre del principe


"yo una vez me até los zapatos cuando era adolescente y no me sentí realizado"


era algo parecido a eso

con humor de parte de un casapapi


----------



## atpc (2 Oct 2011)

Reymambo dijo:


> Matrimonio <30, cada uno un trabajo inframileuristico y el alquiler 1/4 de los ingresos. Si se puede vivir, al menos la mayoria de los meses. Lo peor de todo y con diferencia no es tanto el sueldo miserable sino el trabajo en si, que te hacen sentir como una puñetera mierda y eso va a la salud. Lo mejor, saber que lo poco que se tiene es por haberselo currado. El miedo? pensar que el año que viene tengamos que malvender las cuatro chorradas...tenemos un diferencial ingreso-gasto de unos 300€ sobre 2000, espero que sea suficiente para capear lo que Rajoy y demas nos tenga preparado.
> 
> Casapapis de España, *hace cuatro años os podriais haber ido y salir adelante*; a dia de hoy reconozco que os sea imposible y eso, que tengais paciencia.No se porque, pero si eres casapapi y tienes un BMW Serie 1 os pegaria...paranoias mias



Creo que aun te hacen falta leer algun que otro post mas acerca del tema de este foro.


----------



## ferengi (16 Oct 2011)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> Un compañero mío de trabajo 29 años vive con los padres, es un casapapi, bueno lo era mejor dicho.
> El mes pasado se miró un piso bastante decente por 75K y como lleva trabajando de lo mismo desde los 19 y viviendo con sus padres ha podido ahorrar el 75% de su sueldo anual y ahora va a ser tocatejista, casa sin hipotecas ni alquileres.
> 
> Sus padres encantados.
> ...



A ver si lo enteindo el tio desde los 19 tiene trabajo fijo y siendo mileurista

joder yo hasta los 25 no sabia lo que era un contrato indefinido y menos ser mileurista ya que me pagaban 900 el que mas, y lo de todo es que mi caso no es algo raro, si no que es muy comun.

Dile a que amigo que es un dios eh, con 29 años trabajando 10 de fijo y mileurista la unica explicacion es que sea un enchufado..


----------



## ferengi (6 Ene 2012)

he encontrado este hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...272317-ejemplos-extremos-de-casapapis-15.html

Creo que seria bueno fusionarlo, con este.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (6 Ene 2012)

ferengi dijo:


> Chaval 34 años, trabajo fijo, etc etc. friki de libro, estanteri llena de figuritas de manga tetonas, comics, etc etc, s*e acab de pagar un viaje a japon , 6000 eurozos minimo por lo que tengo entendido,* por supesto si no puede independizarse, la culpa es del gobieno, del sistem etc etc...



¿Y no será que lo que te da envidia es precisamente eso?

Mientras sea su dinero que haga lo que le dé la gana.


----------



## ferengi (7 Ene 2012)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Y no será que lo que te da envidia es precisamente eso?
> 
> Mientras sea su dinero que haga lo que le dé la gana.



Muy interesante la doble moral, aqui se critica que la gente se gaste 20.000 euros en un boda, no se cuenta pasta en vacaciones, que tengan smartphones, hay hilos e hilos de criticando lo loca que esta la gente gastandose el dinero en barbaridades, y ahora resula que si son casapapis son una excepcion... es interesante saberlo.

Por otro lado, alguien que es capaz de gastarse 6000 euros en un viaje a japon , y luego dice que no puede independizarse por culpa del gobierno me suena a.... :bla: :bla: :bla:


----------



## hijo de matrix (8 Ene 2012)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que la gente viva como le salga de las pelotas o como buenamente pueda. Siento desprecio inmediato y profundo ante todo aquel que etiqueta a la gente en fución de sus posesiones, modo de vida o titulos academicos. Las etiquetas se ponen facilmente y nos evita tener que pensar...
> Quien dice como debemos vivir, adonde y con quien?
> Quien reparte los carnets de madurez?
> Donde está ese guión, manual o catecismo que todos debemos seguir para que nos pongan la etiqueta de "normal"?
> ...




es verdad! qué manía de señalar con el dedo a los que viven aún con sus padres! como si eso nos molestara! a veces parece que en nuestro país, hipócrita y envidioso como pocos, solo falta poner un adhesivo en plan estrella de David amarilla a los que denominais "casapapis"; cada uno viva como quiera, coño!


----------



## ferengi (8 Ene 2012)

hijo de matrix dijo:


> es verdad! qué manía de señalar con el dedo a los que viven aún con sus padres! como si eso nos molestara! a veces parece que en nuestro país, hipócrita y envidioso como pocos, solo falta poner un adhesivo en plan estrella de David amarilla a los que denominais "casapapis"; cada uno viva como quiera, coño!



Te refieres porque aqui se critica, a las chicas de todoboda, a las chicas de facilisio etc etc.. que han heco lo que pasa del chirri, vamos aqui todo el dia se critican las malas decisiones financieras o vitales de la gente, y no viene mal, ya que se puede aprender, pero resulta que cuando os critican a vosotros... ya no os hace tanta gracia... pues ya sabes, no juzgueis.. y no sereis juzgados.

Para remata, tambien me hace gracia que siempre le echeis la culpa a los politocs de que "eh imposible independizarse", no ijo no, uno persona con curro se puede indepdnizar.. otra cosa es que quiera vivir con un marques.. asi que antes de ser tan "porqueyolovalgo" mirate un rato al espejo antes de criticar.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Ene 2012)

ferengi dijo:


> Muy interesante la doble moral, aqui se critica que la gente se gaste 20.000 euros en un boda, no se cuenta pasta en vacaciones, que tengan smartphones, hay hilos e hilos de criticando lo loca que esta la gente gastandose el dinero en barbaridades, y ahora resula que si son casapapis son una excepcion... es interesante saberlo.
> 
> Por otro lado, alguien que es capaz de gastarse 6000 euros en un viaje a japon , y luego dice que no puede independizarse por culpa del gobierno me suena a.... :bla: :bla: :bla:



¿No sabe diferenciar entre gastarse en un viaje 6.000€ que tiene ahorrados, y 20.000€ pedidos a credito o de los padres?

¿Que foro lee? Aqui no se critica a quien se gaste su dinero en lo que quiera. Aqui se critica a la gente que pide creditos, que seguramente no podra pagar, por chorradas que no puede permitirse.

¿No ve la diferencia? Le entiendo es complicado


----------



## Sr_Resgistrador (8 Ene 2012)

Creo que aquí lo que se critica no es el hecho de vivir con los padres. No hay nada de malo en ello. Para estar compartiendo piso con cerdos y zumbados, preferiría vivir con mis padres.

Lo que es criticable es el hecho de vivir de los padres. Y vivir como un adolescente con pasta, siendo treintuno o cuarentuno.


----------



## ferengi (8 Ene 2012)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿No sabe diferenciar entre gastarse en un viaje 6.000€ que tiene ahorrados, y 20.000€ pedidos a credito o de los padres?
> 
> ¿Que foro lee? Aqui no se critica a quien se gaste su dinero en lo que quiera. *Aqui se critica a la gente que pide creditos*, que seguramente no podra pagar, por chorradas que no puede permitirse.
> 
> ¿No ve la diferencia? Le entiendo es complicado



Se critica a la gente que pide creditos. y cualquier que segun vuestros criterios se gaste el dinero en gilipolleces

anda que no hay criticas a lso botelloneros..., pero bueno lo de siempre doble rasero.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Ene 2012)

ferengi dijo:


> Se critica a la gente que pide creditos. y cualquier que segun vuestros criterios se gaste el dinero en gilipolleces
> 
> anda que no hay criticas a lso botelloneros..., pero bueno lo de siempre doble rasero.



La negrita deberia ir hasta el punto, pero leyendo asi es normal que tenga esa opinion. Es cantidad la gente que en este foro se limita a sacar las cosas de contexto y llevarlas a los extremos. Curiosamente son siempre de "los mismos". Disfrute, de la manera que lee y desarrolla su opinion siempre tendra razon. No voy a ser yo el que le contradiga nunca mas.


----------



## davitin (8 Ene 2012)

ferengi dijo:


> Muy interesante la doble moral, aqui se critica que la gente se gaste 20.000 euros en un boda, no se cuenta pasta en vacaciones, que tengan smartphones, hay hilos e hilos de criticando lo loca que esta la gente gastandose el dinero en barbaridades, y ahora resula que si son casapapis son una excepcion... es interesante saberlo.
> 
> Por otro lado, alguien que es capaz de gastarse 6000 euros en un viaje a japon , y luego dice que no puede independizarse por culpa del gobierno me suena a.... :bla: :bla: :bla:



Lo que se critica es que la gente se compre todas esas cosas a credito, con el dinero que no tiene.

Si el friki-casa-papis se ha pegado un viaje de 6.000 euros a japon con sus ahorros, ole su pol.la.


----------



## ferengi (11 Ene 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que se critica es que *la gente se compre todas esas cosas a credito, con el dinero que no tiene.*
> 
> Si el friki-casa-papis se ha pegado un viaje de 6.000 euros a japon con sus ahorros, ole su pol.la.



ja ja ja... no te lo crees ni tu, en este foro, hay hilos y hilos criticando cualquier gasto considerado "superfluo" se use con si credito, por ejemplo es muy habitual criticar en este foro , a los que tiene "smartphone" por quere aparentar(cuando un smartphone te cuesta 0 por 18 meses de permanencia, nada que cualquier hijo de vecino no pueda pagar) y dices que solo se critica la compra a credito, me rio yo....


----------



## Jeon JI (11 Ene 2012)

No entiendo yo esa critica generica a los casapapis que he leido,la madurez se adquiere en gran medida independizandose,pero mas aun diria haciendolo solo,y esta muy bien oiga,pero usualmente porque no te queda otra.Manda a alguien a currar fuera y se hara un superviviente nato,o se morira sin honor.Ole sus huevos,efectivamente.

Pero en la vision de casapapi que veo en muchas familias,incluida la mia,la madre(normalmente ama de casa) controla los gastos de todo,las cuentas,la colada,la vivienda,las facturas...mientras hijos y el cabeza de familia(sobre todo este) que ronda los 50-55 tacos se da sus caprichitos,viajes a esquiar y lo que una persona con dinero y sin hipoteca se permite,y todo ello con una capacidad cognitiva propia de un casapapi medio.Ni falta que le hace.

Otra cosa es dilapidar tu dinero,o ser un chupoptero o nini.Pero nos engañemos,eso se arraiga sobre todo en las familias desestructuradas.En las gamilias normales si no estudias, curras,y si no la matriarca y el patriarca te imponen bloqueo economico y bulling hasta que te pones a currar.Y asi en todas.Los ninis y demas frikis son excepciones.


----------



## ferengi (11 Ene 2012)

Jeon JI dijo:


> No entiendo yo esa critica generica a los casapapis que he leido,la madurez se adquiere en gran medida independizandose,pero mas aun diria haciendolo solo,y esta muy bien oiga,pero usualmente porque no te queda otra.Manda a alguien a currar fuera y se hara un superviviente nato,o se morira sin honor.Ole sus huevos,efectivamente.
> 
> Pero en la vision de casapapi que veo en muchas familias,incluida la mia,la madre(normalmente ama de casa) controla los gastos de todo,las cuentas,la colada,la vivienda,las facturas...mientras hijos y el cabeza de familia(sobre todo este) que ronda los 50-55 tacos se da sus caprichitos,viajes a esquiar y lo que una persona con dinero y sin hipoteca se permite,y todo ello con una capacidad cognitiva propia de un casapapi medio.Ni falta que le hace.
> 
> Otra cosa es dilapidar tu dinero,o ser un chupoptero o nini.Pero nos engañemos,eso se arraiga sobre todo en las familias desestructuradas.En las gamilias normales si no estudias, curras,y si no la matriarca y el patriarca te imponen bloqueo economico y bulling hasta que te pones a currar.Y asi en todas.Los ninis y demas frikis son excepciones.



El prejuicio ese de "solo pasa en familia pobres" no me lo creo, porque lo he visto en todas las clases sociales.


----------



## davitin (11 Ene 2012)

ferengi dijo:


> ja ja ja... no te lo crees ni tu, en este foro, hay hilos y hilos criticando cualquier gasto considerado "superfluo" se use con si credito, por ejemplo es muy habitual criticar en este foro , a los que tiene "smartphone" por quere aparentar(cuando un smartphone te cuesta 0 por 18 meses de permanencia, nada que cualquier hijo de vecino no pueda pagar) y dices que solo se critica la compra a credito, me rio yo....



Pero ferengi, esque un viaje nunca es un gasto superfluo, de hecho es en lo unico que vale la pena gastarse la pasta.

Un viaje aporta experiencias, solo por ello ya vale la pena, es lo unico que te vas a llevar al otro lado.

Has escogido un mal ejemplo con lo del friki viajero.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (11 Ene 2012)

ferengi dijo:


> Muy interesante la doble moral, aqui se critica que la gente se gaste 20.000 euros en un boda, no se cuenta pasta en vacaciones, que tengan smartphones, hay hilos e hilos de criticando lo loca que esta la gente gastandose el dinero en barbaridades, y ahora resula que si son casapapis son una excepcion... es interesante saberlo.
> 
> Por otro lado, alguien que es capaz de gastarse 6000 euros en un viaje a japon , y luego dice que no puede independizarse por culpa del gobierno me suena a.... :bla: :bla: :bla:



Se critica que compres o gastes a creditazos...


----------



## eltonelero (11 Ene 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que se critica es que la gente se compre todas esas cosas a credito, con el dinero que no tiene.
> 
> Si el friki-casa-papis se ha pegado un viaje de 6.000 euros a japon con sus ahorros, ole su pol.la.



Hombre pero luego que no se queje de que el sistema no le deja independizarse.

Aparte, se ha gastado los 6000 euros del viaje a Japón con unos ahorros ficticios, sino estuviera con 34 añazos viviendo en casa de los papis, dudo que pudiera permitirse esos lujos.


----------



## ferengi (12 Ene 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Pero ferengi, esque un viaje nunca es un gasto superfluo, de hecho es en lo unico que vale la pena gastarse la pasta.
> 
> Un viaje aporta experiencias, solo por ello ya vale la pena, es lo unico que te vas a llevar al otro lado.
> 
> Has escogido un mal ejemplo con lo del friki viajero.



Pero davintin, es que la indepencia nunca es un gasto superfluo, de hecho es lo unico que vale la pena gastarse la pasta,

la independencia aporta experencia, solo por ello ya vale la pena, es lo unico que te vas a llevar al otro lado

Has escogido un mal ejemplo con lo del friki casapapi.




en resume que uno se puede gasta la pasta e nu capricho de vieja porque "da experencia" pero no en independizarse que por supuesto no da experiencia segun los defiendecasapapis...yo es que ya lo flipo :XX: :XX:

y por cierto la culpa de que la gente no se independice es del gobierno, los politicos, los banqueros, los caseros, los empresarios , los pepitos, todos junto conjurando por las noches para que la gente joven con trabajo no se independicen... acojonados los tienen a los pobres.


----------



## Shheila (17 Feb 2015)

ferengi dijo:


> Como es logico y habitual en este foro hay hilos e hilos de pepitos, de historias de pepitos, por eso he pensando que seria bueno un hilo de jetas casapapis, casapapis que darian verguenza ajena, yo ayer mismo conoci a uno...y fue cuando se me ocurrio este hilo, un autentico casapapi manual que daria ganas de sentir entre admiracion y tristeza por su jeta
> 
> Su historia.
> 
> ...



Ahora sigue gastándoselo en cómics o se los baja al iPad?


----------



## Saluter (17 Feb 2015)

La culpa del casapapismo la tiene la burbuja inmobiliaria. Está cantao.
Los putos especuladores, viejunos rentistas son los que encarecen el precio de los pisos y no tienen ningún derecho a hacerlo cuando ellos se compraron pisos que podían pagar en un año cuando eran jóvenes. No tienen derecho a venderlo 50 veces mas caro de lo que les costó y más si los salarios y el nivel de vida no han subido, sino que han disminuido.
Tu pon los pisos baratos y ya verás como aquí se espabila hasta el más tonto, no habría casapapis.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Feb 2015)

Me han pillado haciéndome una paja.


----------



## chicken (5 Mar 2019)

¿Y si la alternativa a vivir con los padres es dejarse medio salario en alquilar una habitación cochambrosa?


----------



## Karlova (26 Jun 2022)

ferengi dijo:


> Bueno cada uno tiene sus vicios a uno nos gusta tener libertad y a otros que los padres le den la paguita, les pongan normitas de adolescente, no tener intimidad ni libertad, que les planchen la ropita y les limpien el cuarto y les hagan la cama..



la LIBERTAD de gestionar tu MISERIA


----------



## Gorrión (26 Jun 2022)

Avionero dijo:


> No se como la gente aguanta tanto tiempo en casa de sus padres, se vive bien y tal pero la sensación de falta de independencia es frustrante. Será porque yo salí de casa de mis padres a los 16, no se, pero no entiendo lo de los casapapis salvo que estés en la miseria más absoluta. Joer, un mileurista puede meterse perfectamente en un piso compartido incluso en Madrid, y no hablo de hace 20 años, hasta hace 4 años esa era más o menos mi situación.
> 
> Por otra parte, a riesgo de generalizar, en el trabajo he podido apreciar una falta de madurez en los casapapis, más acusada a medida que pasan más años en este estado, frente a otros compañeros no casapapis. No digo que la inmadurez les haga casapapis sino al contrario.
> 
> Pero dicho esto, que cada uno viva como quiera.



Piso compartido

Independencia

Piso compartido

Independencia

El chiste se cuenta solo.


----------



## ferengi (28 Jun 2022)

chicken dijo:


> ¿Y si la alternativa a vivir con los padres es dejarse medio salario en alquilar una habitación cochambrosa?



Cuando escribi esto un habitacvion eran 150 euros en una capital de provincias...


----------



## auricooro (28 Jun 2022)

Menudos reflotes os marcáis


----------



## Gorrión (28 Jun 2022)

ferengi dijo:


> Cuando escribi esto un habitacvion eran 150 euros en una capital de provincias...



¿Y que importa el dinero?

Si tengo que compartir vivienda prefiero que sea con mis padres que con desconocidos, ese tipo de "independencia" es una estafa.


----------



## ferengi (29 Jun 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Y que importa el dinero?
> 
> Si tengo que compartir vivienda prefiero que sea con mis padres que con desconocidos, ese tipo de "independencia" es una estafa.



mmm entramos en terreno peligroso, supongo que depende de la relacion de cada uno con sus padres, pero con los compañeros de piso tiene una relacion de "medinamente" de igualdad, mientras que con tus padres, tienes una relacion jerarquica...tus padres no te van a tratar como un adulto..te van a tratar como tu hijo , anque supongo que depende de la relacion de cada uno con sus padres, pero desde luego no considero "lo mismo vivir con compañeros" que vivir con tus padres...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Ago 2022)

forever young...


----------



## Ele_SD (25 Ago 2022)

En tuishhxxx tv hay mucho nini papis, ejemplares dignos al premio del año: por lo pronto se me ocurren:



 <- este es morabio nacido aquí.



Estos además de pijos sablaviejos se creen ser quien son por sacar 4 perras del tuish, y hasta se jactan del gran mantra y la falacia de vivir de ello, cuando la realidad es que siempre están gastando 6 veces más mensualmente ( ni oficio ni beneficio. PAPÁ ) y sin sponsors que costeen su nivel de vida. En caso del ludópata algún familiar con mucho millón le costea el pozo negro del vicio. Todos estos siempre dicen que ganan todas las partidas.


----------



## XRL (26 Ago 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> La disyuntiva casapapis vs. independencia no es real. La mayoria pasa de casapapi a casaesposa, sin independencia en ninguno de los casos.
> 
> Cuando no se divorcia y tiene que volver a ser casapapi pagando el piso + pensión a la ex.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que una etapa viviendo sólo (o en piso compartido) es esencial para madurar. Pero en los países (nórdicos) donde eso es normal lo es gracias al estado que facilita pisos a bajo precio.



lo normal en los jóvenes es vivir en patera en la universidad mientras lo pagan los papis

y los curritos pues lo mismo con otros currantes de su barrio-entorno

o en casapapis hasta que tienen dinero ahorrado encuentran coneja y a hipotecarse mas larvas

luego le quedará o tragar a la charo y larvas hasta el fin de sus dias o volverse con los papis si puede


----------



## Thundercat (26 Ago 2022)

En españa siempre ha sido normal hasta en epoca de vacas gordas. Denostar al casapapismo es una importación anglo.


----------



## ferengi (29 Ago 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> En españa siempre ha sido normal hasta en epoca de vacas gordas. Denostar al casapapismo es una importación anglo.



Bueno cada uno vera, conozco a gente que no "aguanta" a su madre... en fin...si quieren aguantar un entorno toxico , (que tus padres te traten como un niño) es su problema...


----------



## Thundercat (29 Ago 2022)

ferengi dijo:


> Bueno cada uno vera, conozco a gente que no "aguanta" a su madre... en fin...si quieren aguantar un entorno toxico , (que tus padres te traten como un niño) es su problema...



Si es cierto, pero yo hablo de reirse de los casapapis. Yo prefiero intimidad y hacer lo que me salga pero hay gente que prefiere ahorrar y no quiere mudarse de su barrio o ciudad, totalmente respetable con los precios que hay


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Si es cierto, pero yo hablo de reirse de los casapapis. Yo prefiero intimidad y hacer lo que me salga pero hay gente que prefiere ahorrar y no quiere mudarse de su barrio o ciudad, totalmente respetable con los precios que hay



Añadiria que algunso mas que ahorrar lo que quieren es "disfrutar" del lujo, viajes, comics, mascotas, etc etc... ves a gente con 3000 euros en tatuajes, diciendo que no pueden ahorrar y por eso viven en casa de sus padres... en fin..si quieren eso es su problema pero no vayan de victima del sistema.
De hecho en burbujo habia gente que decia que entre su novia y el, ganaban 2500 y no se independizban porque no podian...


----------

